# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  التجمع الثاني للمتزوجات بعمر العشرينات ^_^

## عروسة حبيبي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
 :Salam Allah: 

*مرحبابكن عزيزاتي في التجمع الثاني لنا وانشالله كلنا نفيد ونستفيد من بعض وحياكن الله وكل الشكر لصاحبة الموضوع bnt uae
ويالله خلونا نبدا بالتجمع الحلو يحلوات^_^*

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

احم احم منو بتقص شريط الافتتاح ^_^

----------


## بدر0البدور

مبروووووووووك التجمع

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

هلا وغلا فديتج انتي اللي افتتحتي الشريط شطوره لج 10 درجات هههههههههههه

----------


## بدر0البدور

أنا بقصة هههههههه

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

انا اول وحده رديت

----------


## @أحلى فرفورة@

مبروك ع التجمع اليديد

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

تهاااااوشنه

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

الله يبارك فيج حياتي ههههههههههه اوكي تقاسمتيه انتي وحبيبي الغالي

----------


## سيده البحر

هلا بخواتي~

مبروووووووووووووووووووووكين ^^


خلونا كلنا مع بعض نقص الشريط > خخخخ

----------


## @أحلى فرفورة@

واسمحولي انا بطلع باجر بدخل احسني تعبانه تصبحون ع خير

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ لا عادي تستوي عند الطالبات الشطار ^_^
الله يبارك فيج يفرفوره 

حليله التجمع الاول مارحمناه ههههههههههههههههه

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

> واسمحولي انا بطلع باجر بدخل احسني تعبانه تصبحون ع خير


وانتي من اهل الخييييييييييييييييييييييير

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

هلا وغلا فيج حبيبتي حياج الله فديتج

----------


## so chanel

هااااااااااااااااااااي 

زين ما فاتني شي

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

اي مسكيييييييييييييييين ..
بما انه انتقلنه تجمع جديد عندي موضووع جديد

----------


## سيده البحر

هــآه !!

شو موضوعكم اليوم وشو هي سوالفكم ؟!


منو الي بتبدأ ^.^

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

سلامتج فديتج وانتي من اهله ربي يحفظج ونشوفج عخير

----------


## سيده البحر

تصبحي ع خير فرفوره

>.<

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

توكي فديتج يالله قولي ابدي ونحن وراج ههههههههههههههه 

سيدة البحر واايد مواضيعنا خخخخخخخ وانشالله تمي ويانا ومابيطوفج شي

سو شنل خخخخخخخخخخ متاخره دقايق كنت بحطج غياب

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

يالله قوولوا شنو سلبيات وايجابيات الحياااة الزوجيه ..؟؟

----------


## سيده البحر

خخخخخخ


عيل بطلع > ككخخخ اثولف ^.^


هآآه !

كيفامسيتموكيف اصبحتم > اونهااا ههههه

----------


## بدر0البدور

شو موضوعج الغالية

----------


## so chanel

خخخخخخخ الموضوع مررره حساس

----------


## سيده البحر

بالنسبة لي :

السلبيات 

" لآ شـيء " بس نزيــد نسبــة الصبــر الي عندنــآ > ههههههه ^^

الايجابيات

" وآآآيــد " بس وآجبنـآ الاحترآم وتقديــر الزوج 

وبعدهــآ يزيــد حـب الزوج


 :Smile:

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

مممممممم فديت روحج اول شي ثانكس عالموضوع شطوره رصيدج فالدرجات بيزيد ههههههههههههه 

ايجابيات الحياه الزوجيه واايده اهمها الاستقرار النفسي والاسري 
وثاني شي تحسين انج خلاص مسؤؤله ولج كيانج فالمجتمع 
واهم شي انج عند حبيب القلب ريلج ^_^ اللي هو كل شي بالنسبة لج 
احم احم مانروم نرمس اكثر خخخخخخخخخخخخخ رقابه ^^

سلبياتها ممم يمكن فبداية الايام عدم التفاهم بس الحمدلله كل شي يتعدل عقب ولازم هذا الشي بث

----------


## بدر0البدور

ما اعرف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## سيده البحر

> ما اعرف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



شو هو الي ما عرفتيه ؟؟

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

انا اشووووف انه الايجابيات الاستقرااار الراااحه تحسين انه لج حياااتج الخااااصه الي تتحكمين فيهااااا وبروووحج ,,واكيد اهم شي حبيب القلب ..
السلبيااات مثل ماقالة عرووووووسة حبيبي بداااية الايااام وعدم التفاااهم بين الطرفييييييييين وتتعبين لين تقدرين تتأقلميييييييييين ..

----------


## سمره كيوت

مرحبااااااااااااااااااا انا اول مره اشترك في هالتجمع ممكن تقبلوني معاكم

----------


## سيده البحر

هلا فيج حبوبة  :Smile:

----------


## so chanel

السلبيات اممممممممممم مثل ما قالت الحبوبه 

صبرنا يزيد
لازم نتعلم نرضا بكل لي يتقدم لنا
ما في نوووووووووووووم كثيييييييييييييييييير
نرضا باشياء حتل لو ما نبيها


الايجابيات 

كل شي حلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

اكيد الغلا حياج الله فديتج نورتي

----------


## سيده البحر

وقت مـآ يزعــل ريلج ؟؟

وهـو الغلطــآن ,, شوتســويــن ؟؟؟


^^

----------


## so chanel

هلا سمره 

ارحبي

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

سمره حيااج معاانه منوووره ...

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

وينكن رقدتن شوووووووووووووو وين الحماااس
انا احين بخبركم شي ثاني خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ دمار انا صح ^^

----------


## سيده البحر

ههههههههههه لالا موووليه ^^

هآ ..

شو ردكم؟؟

----------


## ام.سيف.

انا ابا ادخل وياكم في التجمع ..... ^_^ مممكن .؟؟

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

اذا هو غلطان احسسه بغلطه ومب لازم يعتذر بس اهم شي انه عرف غلطه ومايكرره وبراضيه انا علشان اذا الحرمه نزلت لريلها تكبر فعينه واااااااااااااايد

----------


## so chanel

مرحبا بك ام سيف

----------


## سمره كيوت

> هلا سمره 
> 
> ارحبي


مشكوره حبيبتي عن شو ترمسون عسب نتشارك معاكم

----------


## سيده البحر

[CENTER]


> انا ابا ادخل وياكم في التجمع ..... ^_^ مممكن .؟؟


هلآ فيج ~


نورتي حبوووبة ^^[/CENTER]

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

حياج الله ام سيف قربي فديتج اكيد ممكن

----------


## سمره كيوت

> سمره حيااج معاانه منوووره ...


مرحبا حبيبتي النور نوركم

----------


## so chanel

اذا هو غلطان بسكت وانتظره يعرف غلطه( والشي ذا تعلمته من جديد خخخخخخخخخ لاني عنيده)

واذا جاني مارده فديته

----------


## بدر0البدور

اتفضلي الغالية

----------


## سيده البحر

*وقت مـآ يزعــل ريلج ؟؟

وهـو الغلطــآن ,, شو ردة فعل كل وحدة منكن ؟؟؟


^^*

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

> وقت مـآ يزعــل ريلج ؟؟
> 
> وهـو الغلطــآن ,, شوتســويــن ؟؟؟
> 
> 
> ^^



ماااراااح اتكلم في لموووضووع وبسكره لان اي شي يزعله يزعلني وبراااضيه لان ماااحب يكون زعلااان ..

----------


## ام.سيف.

اناااا دوم اذا اضاربنا انا وريلي .. وريلي الغلطان انا اراضيه احس الريال مثل البيبي لازم انتي تراضينه وادلعينه

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

بلاكن يحلوات وينكن ؟؟

وين التفاعل ههههههههههههههههه

----------


## سيده البحر

> اذا هو غلطان بسكت وانتظره يعرف غلطه( والشي ذا تعلمته من جديد خخخخخخخخخ لاني عنيده)
> 
> واذا جاني مارده فديته



^^

ردج 100% ,,وفمحله

----------


## so chanel

انا رديت بس محد عطاني وجه <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<يا ويلكن

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

هيه والله ام سيف صدقج الغلا بس في اوقات تحسين انج محتايه هو يراضيج ^_*

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

> وينكن رقدتن شوووووووووووووو وين الحماااس
> انا احين بخبركم شي ثاني خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ دمار انا صح ^^


آحلــى دمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار 
شنوو عندج بعد هههههههههههههههههه

----------


## بدر0البدور

اذا كان غلطان أحسسه بغلطة بس ما احبة يتأسف أبدا 

طبع فيني ما احب ريلي يتأسف لي

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

سيدة البحر ليش ماعلقتي على ردي بصييييييييييييييييييييييييييح اهئ اهئ

انا ابلتكم خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## so chanel

خخخخخخخخخ مشكوره سيدة البحر رفعتي من معنوياتي

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

> اناااا دوم اذا اضاربنا انا وريلي .. وريلي الغلطان انا اراضيه احس الريال مثل البيبي لازم انتي تراضينه وادلعينه


يس نفس وجهة نظري ..

----------


## so chanel

stoooooooooooooooooooop 

stooooooooooooooooooooooop

----------


## سيده البحر

اممممم,,,

عن نفسي ,, اسوي عمري زعلانةمنه بس بطريقة مثل اليهال وكيوت


عشان اكسر بخاطرهواخليه هو الي يراضيني و يحس بغلطه ^^

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

> آحلــى دمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار 
> شنوو عندج بعد هههههههههههههههههه


فديتج والله هههههههههههههههههههه اصبري وبقولج

----------


## so chanel

stoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooop

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

احم احم بخبركن شي ههههههههههه اللي تبغي تسمع تقول واللي ماتبغي تقول خخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## هنودة1985

السلااااااااااااااااااااام عليييييييييييييييييييييييييكم 

أدري اتاخرت اليوم ،،، بس توها بنوتي فديتها ارقدت

----------


## بدر0البدور

> وينكن رقدتن شوووووووووووووو وين الحماااس
> انا احين بخبركم شي ثاني خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ دمار انا صح ^^



شو الدمار إللي عندج الغالية

----------


## so chanel

بناااااااااااات خلينا ننتقل للمطبخ الى معدة الرجل لوووووووووووووووول

وش احلا اكله يحبها زوجك من يدينك واذا تقدرين مع الطريييقه

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

ههههههههه سو شنل بلاج الشيخه ؟؟

----------


## so chanel

يلا وش رايكن

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

هنوده مرحبابج بعد انتي اليم بسامحج ومابسجلج تاخير او غياب علشان بنوتج فديتها ههههههههههههههه شحالج فديتج

----------


## بنت مايد

مرحبا

----------


## سيده البحر

هلا هنودة هلا فيجوياااانااا نورتـــــــــــــــــــي حبيبتي


الاخت عروسة حبيبي ,,وين ردج سوري بس ما شفته >خخخخ حوله

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

بدوره بخبركن فديتج افا عليكن كله ولا طالباتي ههههههههههههههههه ابله خربانه خخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

اهلييييييييييين هنووده ..

احنا ياااه ماافي موضووع كلش يامووضووعين مع بعض ,,

----------


## ام.سيف.

ما اعرف اطبخ ... 
بس ريلي يحب اكثر شي سلطة ملفووف واطلبله من كنتاكي هالصلطه ....(:

----------


## هنودة1985

أنا ببتدي ريلي يحب السنافر ويحب داااود باااشا ويحب المالح والقباب وسمبوسه بالجبن ههههههه

----------


## سيده البحر

هلا بالاخت بنت مايد^^

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

احلـــــــــــــــى طبخه يحبها ريلي مني ..
صنيه البطاااطس ..يمي يمي ..

----------


## بدر0البدور

مرحبتين الغالية منورة

----------


## so chanel

ايش هذي السنافر

----------


## سيده البحر

ريلي يموووت فالمعجناااات ~


بالبيتزا و الخلية النحل =)

----------


## هنودة1985

> ايش هذي السنافر


سويت بااارد

----------


## so chanel

مشالله هنوده شكلك فنانه

حبيبي الغالي جوعتيني الله يهديك احب البطاطس

----------


## so chanel

ابي طريقة السنافر اذا ما فيها كلافه عليك يا قلبي

----------


## هنودة1985

انا أحب شــــي أسمه طــبخ

----------


## بدر0البدور

ريلي يحب كل طبخة أسويهاله 

كل ما أسئله شو تباني أطبخ لك يقولي كل شي من ايدج حلو

إللي بتسوية

----------


## so chanel

انا زوجي فديته يحب

اللا زانيا
سمبوسة لحم
مكرونه بصلصة الجبنه 
البرياني

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

انا ماااحب شي اسمه طبخ بس لاجل عين تكرم مدييييييييييييييييييييييينه ..

----------


## سيده البحر

> ايش هذي السنافر


عبارة عن بسكويت وكريما


تغمسين البسكويت بالحليب وتصفينها بالصينية الباريكس


و تصبي عليها الكريما وفوقها مرة ثانية البسكويت و بعدين الكريما 

و امسكي صوصة الكاكاو وارشقيها فوقها 


والكريما ( دريم ويب ) و بــــث ^.^

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

هههههههههههه حبيبي الغالي شفتي عاد خخخخ تداخل مواضيع معليه بنتريا يخلص موضوع سو شنل وعقب بنكمل

----------


## so chanel

مشالله عليك والله

انا اول ما تزوجت ما كنت اعرف اطبخ ( ام الفشيله ) وزوجي يحب الطبخ وتعلمت الحمدلله وصرت فنانه

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

انا بعد ريلي يقولي اي شي منج باكله حتى لو كان علقم >>بسمالله عليه 
والحمدلله اللي اسويه ياكله لني امووووووووووووووووووووت على شي اسمه طبخ حتى وانا في الهني مووون خخخخ كنت شاله وياي كتاب طبخ

----------


## هنودة1985

> عبارة عن بسكويت وكريما
> 
> 
> تغمسين البسكويت بالحليب وتصفينها بالصينية الباريكس
> 
> 
> و تصبي عليها الكريما وفوقها مرة ثانية البسكويت و بعدين الكريما 
> 
> و امسكي صوصة الكاكاو وارشقيها فوقها 
> ...


مقادير الكريمه :- 

دريم ويب + علبة ابو قوس + ظرف كريم كراميل + قشطه واخلطيهم ،،،

----------


## سيده البحر

انا لين الحين ما اعرف اضبط الدياي و العيش > خخخخ فاالحة

فالحة بس بالمشاوي > هـع >.<


احب اسوي بس الحلويااات ^^

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

هههههههههههههههههههههه 
انا بس عشااانه اشتري كتب طبخ وهالسواالف كل شي ولا الغاالي عاااد ..

----------


## بدر0البدور

> مشالله عليك والله
> 
> انا اول ما تزوجت ما كنت اعرف اطبخ ( ام الفشيله ) وزوجي يحب الطبخ وتعلمت الحمدلله وصرت فنانه


الحمد لله تعلمتي الطبخ

----------


## ام.سيف.

هنووده .,... علبة ابوقوس قصدج حليب ابو قوس ولا ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

نا الحمد الله ريلي مااايحب اسووويله العيوش والاشياااء الكبيره يحب الاكل لخفييييييييييييييف ..
بس عاادتا" الغدا يكون بيت عمي نروح نتغدا عندهم بس العشى انا اسويه له ..

----------


## هنودة1985

أنا من كنت في بيت أبويه كنت أطبــخ والحمدلله ما قصرت الوااالده فديتها علمتنا ،،

----------


## so chanel

سيدة البحر ما عطيتينا معلوماتك

كم عنرك

كم لك متزوجه

عندك عيال

وش تدرسين

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

> هههههههههههههههههههههه 
> انا بس عشااانه اشتري كتب طبخ وهالسواالف كل شي ولا الغاالي عاااد ..


خطيره انتي مانروم عليج خخخخخخخخخخخ ربي يخليكم لبعض انشالله

----------


## سيده البحر

تعرفون اي كتاب طبخ زييييين > خخخ >.<

----------


## هنودة1985

> هنووده .,... علبة ابوقوس قصدج حليب ابو قوس ولا ؟؟؟؟؟


هيييييييييييه فديتج حليب أبو قوس مال الكرك خخخخ

----------


## ام.سيف.

وابا اعرف كم المقادير

----------


## so chanel

ايه والله بدر البدور الحمدلله اني تعلمت لاني ابدعت فيه حليله الين ما تعلمت الله لا يوريكي اول دجلجه في الفرن ولا اول ملوخيه ولا و ولا خخخخخخخخخخخخ حليله عانى

----------


## بدر0البدور

> أنا من كنت في بيت أبويه كنت أطبــخ والحمدلله ما قصرت الوااالده فديتها علمتنا ،،


نفس الشي أنا أمي ما قصرت علمتني الطبخ 

وبعد أنا حبيت الطبخ وقمت أتفنن

----------


## ام.سيف.

انا ما اعرف اطبخ بس اتعلمت احين هالسويت وبسويه انشالله حق ريلي باجر

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

> خطيره انتي مانروم عليج خخخخخخخخخخخ ربي يخليكم لبعض انشالله


تربيتج ابله .خخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

هنوده ربي يخليلج الوالده انشالله 

هههههههههههههههه سو شنل المحقق مالنا ^^

سيدة البحر هيه عندج مال منال العالم وعربي كل يوم مممم وبعد شي كتاب ماذكر اسمه داخل فملحقي وانا فحجرة خوات ريلي خخخخ خوافه الاخت ماترقد بروحها ^^

----------


## سيده البحر

> سيدة البحر ما عطيتينا معلوماتك
> 
> كم عنرك
> 
> كم لك متزوجه
> 
> عندك عيال
> 
> وش تدرسين


تحقيق هو>ههههه ^^


عمري 20 بالضبــط

توني بهالشهر مكملة سنة

عندي صبي وعمره 5 اشهر

ما ادرث ^___^


وبـــث

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

> تربيتج ابله .خخخخخخخخخخخخخ


فديتج يقلبي هههههههههههه

----------


## !M..

ماشاء الله بعدكم انتو هههههه

صباح الفيــر

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

في كتاااب طبخ اسمه النخبه حلوووو اطباااقه خفييييييفه وحلوووه ..

----------


## so chanel

الله يحفظه لكم انشالله

----------


## so chanel

ام سيييييييييييييييف 

دورك الحين 

معلوماتك بليييز

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

بنات منو منكن ريلها يحب الشوربات عندي طريقة شوربه شفتها قلت بسويها تجربه ماتخيلت ان ريلي بيتخبل عليها ولازم يوم كنا فرمضان كل يوم تكون موجوده ولين اليوم يوم يكون نازل من الدوام عالعشا اسويها يشربها عقب يكمل اكله ^^

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

> فديتج يقلبي هههههههههههه


آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآفدااااج ياالبلتي

----------


## سيده البحر

أختي (حبيبي الغالي ) مثكــوره وما قصرتي ^^

----------


## بدر0البدور

يالله أبله قولي إللي عندج وكنتي تبي تقولينه قبل ما يفتحون سيرة الأكل

----------


## so chanel

انا احب اتعلم من الحريم ومن وصفات مطبقه علا النت وللحين ماشتريت كتاب طبخ لوووووول علشان احفظ بسرعه

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

ههههههههههههههه سو شنل محققنا اشتغل الرادار مالها ربي يحفظج يقمر

M صباح الصبح ههههههههههههه هيه بعدنا صفي ويانا

----------


## هنودة1985

> وابا اعرف كم المقادير


من عيونــي :-

بسكوت أولكر أو نبيل بس أنا أفضل أولكر

علبة أبو قوس 

2 ظرف دريم ويب 

2 ظرف كريم كراميل 

2 قشطه 

حليب بارد ( حليب بودر + ماي )

الطريقه :- 

غمسي البسكوت بالحليب وصفيه بالبايركس وصبي أشوي من الخلطه اللي فوف من غير الحليب 

وعقب بسكوت مغمس بالحليب وعقب الخلطه سوي كم طبقه ثنتين ولا ثلاث كفايه بس أخر شي أتكون 

طبقه كريمه 


وأي استفسار أنا بالخدمه ،،،

----------


## ام.سيف.

> ام سيييييييييييييييف 
> 
> دورك الحين 
> 
> معلوماتك بليييز


توني داشه عشرين 

وعندي ولد واحد قريب بيدخل خمس شهور 

اممم مااشتغل اتريا شوي ولدي يكبر عقب بشتغل ...^_^ ووووبث

----------


## so chanel

ايي عروسة وش كان موضوعك

بس بلييز قبل اي شي انا اعشششششششششششششق شي اسمه شوربه وعندي وصفات كثيييييييره 

قوليلي وش وصفتك

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

يمي يمي ..

شوووربة شنووو.؟؟؟

----------


## سيده البحر

> بنات منو منكن ريلها يحب الشوربات عندي طريقة شوربه شفتها قلت بسويها تجربه ماتخيلت ان ريلي بيتخبل عليها ولازم يوم كنا فرمضان كل يوم تكون موجوده ولين اليوم يوم يكون نازل من الدوام عالعشا اسويها يشربها عقب يكمل اكله ^^



يـآ ثــآطره ~ يلآ عطينــآ ^^و بخبركم بعدمـآ أجربهـآ

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

من عيوني بس الكل يبطل عيونه خخخخخخخخخخخخخ لاعادي مستعدات للانطلاق؟؟^^

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

> أختي (حبيبي الغالي ) مثكــوره وما قصرتي ^^


العفووووو خيتوووو ولووووو

----------


## بدر0البدور

> بنات منو منكن ريلها يحب الشوربات عندي طريقة شوربه شفتها قلت بسويها تجربه ماتخيلت ان ريلي بيتخبل عليها ولازم يوم كنا فرمضان كل يوم تكون موجوده ولين اليوم يوم يكون نازل من الدوام عالعشا اسويها يشربها عقب يكمل اكله ^^


شو هي الطريقة

----------


## so chanel

يلااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## سيده البحر

جــآهــزآت ~ للإنطـلآق 

>_^

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

@[email protected]

عيووني مفتوووحه تمااام التماااام

----------


## هنودة1985

جاهزااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات

----------


## so chanel

بطنيي جاهز 

جيعانه خخخخخخخخخ

----------


## !M..

انا خاطري اتعلم طريقه شوربة العدس هههههههههههه

----------


## سيده البحر

> @[email protected]
> 
> عيووني مفتوووحه تمااام التماااام



ههههههه ~ اتخيلج ^.^

----------


## ام.سيف.

> من عيونــي :-
> 
> بسكوت أولكر أو نبيل بس أنا أفضل أولكر
> 
> علبة أبو قوس 
> 
> 2 ظرف دريم ويب 
> 
> 2 ظرف كريم كراميل 
> ...


 
وايد اسال شكلي لعوزتج (: 
اخر سؤال اي قشطه احط ؟؟ و(
2 قشطه) كيف يعني ملعقتين ولا علبتين ؟؟

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

> بطنيي جاهز 
> 
> جيعانه خخخخخخخخخ


الرجييييييييييييييييييييييييم الرجيييييييييييييييييم <<هي تسوووي رجيم تبي العالم كله يسوووي معاااهااا .

----------


## so chanel

M عندي طريقه لشوربة العدس تجنننننن وربي

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

> ههههههه ~ اتخيلج ^.^


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هه

----------


## سيده البحر

أختي العروسة !!


وينــج ؟؟


؟__؟

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

هههههههههه توكي حبيباتي 
اسم الشوربه : بطاطس الجبن 

المقادير :
2 حبه بطاطس مسلوقه ومقشره 
علبة جبن كرفت الازرق الصغير عرفتنه؟؟
بقدونس للتزيين 
ملعقة طحين >>بس انا احط نشا ملعقه صغيره اخلطه بماي 
مكعبين ماجي 
وبث
الطريقه :
نضرب البطاطس فالخلاط الكهربائي وبعدين نضيف عليه الجبن طبعا تقطعونه الجبن وبعدين نييب جدر ونحط فيه المكونات ونحط فيه النشا المخلوط بالماي علشان يعطيه كثافه ونحط مكعبين الماجي ونخليها تغلي شوي وبث 
نزينها بالقدونس وبالعافيه لذيذه عفكره للاطفال لنها مغذيه

----------


## بدر0البدور

وين الطريقة

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

انا هنيه بس كنت اكتب الطريقه ههههههههههههههههههه 
المهم جاهزات للموضوع الثاني خخخخخخخخخ خلصنا من الاكل ولا بعدنا ؟؟

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

> هههههههههه توكي حبيباتي 
> اسم الشوربه : بطاطس الجبن 
> 
> المقادير :
> 2 حبه بطاطس مسلوقه ومقشره 
> علبة جبن كرفت الازرق الصغير عرفتنه؟؟
> بقدونس للتزيين 
> ملعقة طحين >>بس انا احط نشا ملعقه صغيره اخلطه بماي 
> مكعبين ماجي 
> ...


امووووووووت في البطاااطس والجبن مع بعض <<شوووربه حلووو للرجيم ..

----------


## بدر0البدور

شكلها لذيذة

----------


## !M..

so chanel 

عطيني الطريقه بليز فخاطري ...

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

> وين الطريقة


حطيتها فديتج

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

> انا هنيه بس كنت اكتب الطريقه ههههههههههههههههههه 
> المهم جاهزات للموضوع الثاني خخخخخخخخخ خلصنا من الاكل ولا بعدنا ؟؟


جاهزااااااات @[email protected]

----------


## بدر0البدور

جاهزين للموضوع الغالية

----------


## ام.سيف.

ماحد رد على سؤالي عن السويت ): ((القشطه)) اي نوع وكم المقادير

----------


## سيده البحر

يـآم يـآم ~بـآين لذيــذ ^^


خلصنـآمن الطبيــخ~و الحيــن شو موضوعنــآ ؟!

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

احم احم بسمالله نبدأ 
حبوباتي طبعا نحن متعودات ناخذ العاب زوجيه من المنتدى من عند التاجرات يعني العاب جاهزه صح ولا لا ؟؟
هالمره انا عندي لكن طريقه لكسر هالروتين يعني شي من نفسج انتي لبو الشباب توكي

----------


## سيده البحر

> ماحد رد على سؤالي عن السويت ): ((القشطه)) اي نوع وكم المقادير


حبيبتي 2قوطي و اي قشطة ,,

^^

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

هههههههههههههه ام سيف فديتج عادي علبيتن قشطه فتحيها وحطيها فالخلاط مب بالخاشوقه لا العلبه نفسها

----------


## !M..

الله شكلها يمي يمي لذيذه بجربها ان شاء الله ...

----------


## سيده البحر

> احم احم بسمالله نبدأ 
> حبوباتي طبعا نحن متعودات ناخذ العاب زوجيه من المنتدى من عند التاجرات يعني العاب جاهزه صح ولا لا ؟؟
> هالمره انا عندي لكن طريقه لكسر هالروتين يعني شي من نفسج انتي لبو الشباب توكي


أوكــي ,,ويــآج


!!!

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

> احم احم بسمالله نبدأ 
> حبوباتي طبعا نحن متعودات ناخذ العاب زوجيه من المنتدى من عند التاجرات يعني العاب جاهزه صح ولا لا ؟؟
> هالمره انا عندي لكن طريقه لكسر هالروتين يعني شي من نفسج انتي لبو الشباب توكي


شوووووووووووووو @[email protected]

----------


## بدر0البدور

شو هي اللعبة

----------


## هنودة1985

> وايد اسال شكلي لعوزتج (: 
> اخر سؤال اي قشطه احط ؟؟ و(
> 2 قشطه) كيف يعني ملعقتين ولا علبتين ؟؟


أفا عليييييييج أسألي أي وقت 

علبتين وليس ملعقتين

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

باك يحلوات 
انا عندي لعبه حلوه جربتها لريلي واستانس عليها واااااااايد وقام يناديني باسمها خخخخخخخخخخخ من كثر ماعيبته يقولي ماشالله عليج مكملين شهرين من عرسنا ودلعيني جيه والله صار من ينزل من الدوام يقعد فالبيت حتى عمي مستغرب ههههههههه وكل يوم يقولي شو عندنا اليوم حلو انج تسوين لريلج شي مبتكر من نفسج واحين بقولكم 
اسم اللعبه : جــنية الحب

----------


## ام.سيف.

يلا اتحمست شو هاللعبه ؟؟؟

----------


## so chanel

مب هينه يا عروسه

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

يالله

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

اي اي مب هيمه امس كااانت على نيااتهاا واليوووووووووووووووووووووووم ..امبدعه

اضحك

----------


## سيده البحر

اوكي اسم اللعبة جنية الحب > يــآي~ رومـآنتيكـ ^^

وكيــف هي > متحمســة >.<

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

اللعبه اسمها جنية الحب ههههههههه ماتخرع ترى بالعكس تونس^^
ريلي قام يزقرني جنيتي الحلوه 
شوفن يحلوات اول شي للعبه انج تجهزين صوتج بسي دي او تسجيل خاص المهم صوتج ويفضل انه يكون صوت رقيق لن بتكونين الراوي والجنيه والطفله فنفس الوقت توكي

----------


## بدر0البدور

كيف اللعبة الغالية

----------


## هنودة1985

> حبيبتي 2قوطي و اي قشطة ,,
> 
> ^^


اي قشطه عاااااااااااادي انا مال نستله

----------


## سيده البحر

إمممممم,,,,


يعنــي كأنــي أنتــج روآية فسي دي ؟! مو جي ؟!

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

النااس في وااادي وام سيف وهنوده في وااايد ..

احنا صاار عندنا جنيه وانتوا لين الحين مع علبة القشطه

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

هههههههههههههههههههههه افا عليكن اعجبكن خخخخخخخخخخخخخ 

توكي نكمل 
النص هو عباره عن كلام انتي تكتبينه لريلج ويفضل انه يكون سجع كله توكي علشان يطلع حلو ومرتب تبون اكتب لكن النص مالي ؟؟

----------


## so chanel

M

سوري بس النت فصل  :Frown: 

المهم تجيبين بصل وتحمسينه مع شوي زيت بعدين تحطين كمية العدس لي بتسوينها وحمسيهم شوي

بعدين حطي عليهم مرق الدجاج او ( مويه مغليه حطي عليها مكعبين ماجي) وخليهم يغلون شوي بعدي ابشري جزرتين زحطيهم علا الشوربه وحطي ملح وفلفل اسود وكمون واتركيهم يغلون وبعدين حطي علا الشوربه كويكر قد ما تبغين وبعدين حطيهم فالخلاط كلهم وبعدين صبي عليهم ربع كاس عصير ليمون او اقل حسب رغبتك واخر شي زينيهم بالبقدونس يا قلبي


لا تخافين تراها مررررررره سهله وتنحفظ بسرعه

واكييد بتدعيلي

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

خخخخخخخخخخخخخ حبيبي الغالي هههههههههههههههههه بنقصج تراني ولا انتبهي

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

اييييييييييييييييي
نبي العبه جااهزه ..

----------


## ام.سيف.

> النااس في وااادي وام سيف وهنوده في وااايد ..
> 
> احنا صاار عندنا جنيه وانتوا لين الحين مع علبة القشطه



هههههههههههههههههههه 
فديتج انا ...(:

----------


## سيده البحر

يلآ ~ يلآ

^^

----------


## هنودة1985

> النااس في وااادي وام سيف وهنوده في وااايد ..
> 
> احنا صاار عندنا جنيه وانتوا لين الحين مع علبة القشطه



حسبي الله على بليسج موتني من الضحك شفتي عاااااااااااااااد خخخخ

----------


## بدر0البدور

كتبي الغالية

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

> خخخخخخخخخخخخخ حبيبي الغالي هههههههههههههههههه بنقصج تراني ولا انتبهي


ان شااء الله

----------


## so chanel

اي كتبي

----------


## سيده البحر

بسكم من الاكل و الطبيخ > بطني تصوصو خخخخ


يلآ عروسة عطينــآ النص ^^

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

m سو شنل حتى انتوا ..

انتبهوا انتبهوا حق الجنيه ..

----------


## سيده البحر

> m سو شنل حتى انتوا ..
> 
> انتبهوا انتبهوا حق الجنيه ..


هههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## so chanel

خخخخخخخ لا ولا يهمك منتبه بس M طلبت مني وماقدر اردها

----------


## ام.سيف.

يلا كلنا اذاااان صاغيه 
فديتج كملي اللعبه

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

> هههههههههههههههههههه 
> فديتج انا ...(:


آآآآآآآآآآفداااج خيتووووو

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

> حسبي الله على بليسج موتني من الضحك شفتي عاااااااااااااااد خخخخ


دوووم الضحك

----------


## سيده البحر

أختي عروسة ,,

وين النـص 


>.<

----------


## هنودة1985

وينها راااااااعية النص

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

تكتبه مسكييييييييييينه شكله طوووووووووووويل ..

----------


## !M..

هههه مشكوره حبيبتي شانيل باجر بجربها ان شاء الله

يالله ننتبه عالجنيه ..

----------


## so chanel

ياهوووووووووووو وينك ياعروسه

----------


## سيده البحر

وي آر ويتينـغ ^__^

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

انشالله 
الراوي : كان ياماكان في سالف العصر والاوان فارس احلام طلته تشبه القمر مكتمل الاوان اتعرفون من هو ساده ياكرام ؟؟ 
بعدين طبعا تقولين النص الثاني 
بين السحاب المنتشر وحضور كبير من البشر كانت هناك فتاه تلعب بوقت السحر فلمست مصباحا ملمسه كالحجر فاحست بالخطر وظهر شي لم يكن دخان كثير كالمطر فادهشها الصوت قائلا:
شبيل لبيك انا الجنية بين ايديك حبيبي الغالي واميري المدلل اطلب 3 امنيات ولك ماتريد طبعا بو الشباب عاد يدلع ويطلب اللي يبغي ههههههههههههههه بس مالي خص بالطلبات انا طلبات ريلي كانت قويه ماصدق خخخخخخخخخخ وياي ولا رقدتن ههههههههههههه

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

ههههههههههههههههههههههه انا هنيه تراني بعدني ماخلصت اللعبه ومكوناتها خخخخخخخخخخخخ
اكمل ولا ؟؟

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

ويااااج ويااااج ..

----------


## so chanel

يلا كملي

----------


## ام.سيف.

> انشالله 
> الراوي : كان ياماكان في سالف العصر والاوان فارس احلام طلته تشبه القمر مكتمل الاوان اتعرفون من هو ساده ياكرام ؟؟ 
> بعدين طبعا تقولين النص الثاني 
> بين السحاب المنتشر وحضور كبير من البشر كانت هناك فتاه تلعب بوقت السحر فلمست مصباحا ملمسه كالحجر فاحست بالخطر وظهر شي لم يكن دخان كثير كالمطر فادهشها الصوت قائلا:
> شبيل لبيك انا الجنية بين ايديك حبيبي الغالي واميري المدلل اطلب 3 امنيات ولك ماتريد طبعا بو الشباب عاد يدلع ويطلب اللي يبغي ههههههههههههههه بس مالي خص بالطلبات انا طلبات ريلي كانت قويه ماصدق خخخخخخخخخخ وياي ولا رقدتن ههههههههههههه


 

واااايد حلوه اللعبه ...بس ريلي واايد جاامد مايحب هالسوالف ومووول مب رومنسي ):

----------


## بدر0البدور

وياج الغالية

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

كملي كملي

----------


## سيده البحر

> انشالله 
> الراوي : كان ياماكان في سالف العصر والاوان فارس احلام طلته تشبه القمر مكتمل الاوان اتعرفون من هو ساده ياكرام ؟؟ 
> بعدين طبعا تقولين النص الثاني 
> بين السحاب المنتشر وحضور كبير من البشر كانت هناك فتاه تلعب بوقت السحر فلمست مصباحا ملمسه كالحجر فاحست بالخطر وظهر شي لم يكن دخان كثير كالمطر فادهشها الصوت قائلا:
> شبيل لبيك انا الجنية بين ايديك حبيبي الغالي واميري المدلل اطلب 3 امنيات ولك ماتريد طبعا بو الشباب عاد يدلع ويطلب اللي يبغي ههههههههههههههه بس مالي خص بالطلبات انا طلبات ريلي كانت قويه ماصدق خخخخخخخخخخ وياي ولا رقدتن ههههههههههههه


يــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ آآآآآآي !!!


مررررهـ ~ مرررهـ ~ حلــووووووووهـ !!


فكــرة رومـــآنسيــة ^^ونــآآآيـــس

----------


## بدر0البدور

كملي الغالية

----------


## ام.سيف.

يلاااا كملي فديتج

----------


## سيده البحر

كملي حبوبة

----------


## سيده البحر

> واااايد حلوه اللعبه ...بس ريلي واايد جاامد مايحب هالسوالف ومووول مب رومنسي ):


اختي الغالية ام سيف 

مستحيل ما شي ريال مو رومانسي ~ عنده رومانسيته ~ بس باسلوبه ^^

----------


## هنودة1985

كملي فديتج

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

> واااايد حلوه اللعبه ...بس ريلي واايد جاامد مايحب هالسوالف ومووول مب رومنسي ):


انتي تقدرين تخلييييينه رومنسي بطريقتج ..

----------


## ام.سيف.

> انتي تقدرين تخلييييينه رومنسي بطريقتج ..




انشالله بحاااااااااااااول ....

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

هههههههههههههههههههههه انزين 

التجهيزات كالتالي:

الفراش اول شي لون يكون ذهبي نحاسي او فيروزي علشان تكتمل ليلة الف ليله وليله خخخخخخخخ
انا ملحقي كامل من الممر لينغرفة النوم فرشه بتور ذهبي فيه لمعه وشريت كور من لايف ستايل هذي اللي تكون نحاسية وحطيتها فسله عند اليلسه اللي سويتها طبعا انا يلستي عربيه فستغلين هالشي ورتبت المخدتين فوق بعض يعني استخدمت 4 مخدات ولحفتهم بالتور الذهبي اللي فيه لمعه والقاعده مال اليلسه العربيه بعد نفس الشي ويبت الناموسيه بلون فيروزي وغطيت اليلسه دور ماداير وترست مكان اليلسه هذي شمووع ذهبيه وتركواز لني مالقيت فيروزي وياي انت ولا ؟؟
 اكمل ولا خلاص

----------


## ام.سيف.

يلا فديتج وياااج كملي

----------


## سيده البحر

كملي ~ يالغالية

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

ام سيف برد لج خلاف فديتج بس ترى ماشي ريال مب رومانسي انا ريلي والله العظيم كان جيه في اقل من شهر استوى رومسني بطريقه خياله وعقب بقولج كيف توكي خلنا نكمل ههههههههههههههههه

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

كملييييييييييييييييييييي

----------


## so chanel

بسم الله عليكي 


افكار صدق جهنميه
يا ويلي بيتجنن زوجي لو اسويها

كمليي بسرررعه

----------


## ام.سيف.

> ام سيف برد لج خلاف فديتج بس ترى ماشي ريال مب رومانسي انا ريلي والله العظيم كان جيه في اقل من شهر استوى رومسني بطريقه خياله وعقب بقولج كيف توكي خلنا نكمل ههههههههههههههههه


 اوكي الغلا بترياااج

----------


## هنودة1985

كملي فديتج

----------


## بدر0البدور

كملي..........

----------


## هنودة1985

نتريااااااااااااااج

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

عقب ماترست المكان المخصص بس شمووع يبت السبوت لايت اللي فيه الوان وحطيته فزاويه علشان يوم اشغله يترس المكان الوان ويبت هذي الكوره اللي فيها مااي من لايف ستايل خخخخخخخخخ ربح مني لايف ستال^^
وحطيتها عالطاوله اللي بستخدمها وعفكره حبيت اخبركن ان الطاوله دائرية انا عندي اياها مال الصاله مالي حطيت عليها تعرفون هذا مال ايام الميلاد اللي شرات الشلق بس يطلع شرار حطيت منه اثنين عالطاوله و3 وزعتهم حول اليلسه وهالمره ماسويت كيكه لا سويت سويت عيش السرايا لنه قديم وينفع لهالليه وحطيت صوب المكان اللي بيقعد فيه ريلي ريش طاووس شريته من عند محل الخردوااات حطيته عشكل Xوالدخان اهم شي شوفن قبل لاايي ريلي حطيت فالمدخن دخووون واااايد يعني خليت الفحم واايد عالضو وحطيته بعيد عنا شوي علشان مانختنق بس المهم يكون المكان دخاان وريحته فنانه 
وياي ولا؟؟ اكمل حبوبات

----------


## سيده البحر

يــآي نـآيس ^^

----------


## so chanel

كملي يلا ....

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

كملي يامبدعه ..

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

> بسم الله عليكي 
> 
> 
> افكار صدق جهنميه
> يا ويلي بيتجنن زوجي لو اسويها
> 
> كمليي بسرررعه


ههههههههه تسلمين يقلبي انشالله بكمل

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

بنات وينكن ؟؟

----------


## هنودة1985

كملي فديتج

----------


## !M..

استحي اسويها هههه

----------


## سيده البحر

وياج ,,,

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

> استحي اسويها هههه


في هالزمن الحيه ماينفع ..

----------


## ام.سيف.

> بنات وينكن ؟؟



ويااج كملي الغلاا..

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

ويااج خيتوو كملي ..

----------


## هنودة1985

> في هالزمن الحيه ماينفع ..


صدقتي والله

----------


## بدر0البدور

كملي...

----------


## ام_شذى

السلاااااااااااااااااااام عليكم صباااح الخير 

في حد موجود ول اطلع><ااا

----------


## so chanel

حياكي ام شذا

----------


## سيده البحر

انا موجودهـ ~ بس بظهــرالحينه >.<

ولدي رقــد~ فمـآصدقت> خخخ

ع العمــوم,,

تصبحــون ع خيــر خوآتــي

لــي عــودهـ

----------


## هنودة1985

> السلاااااااااااااااااااام عليكم صباااح الخير 
> 
> في حد موجود ول اطلع><ااا


هلا فديتج عليج السلام وصباح النور 

كلنا موجودين

----------


## ام_شذى

يا سلااااااااام دروووووووووووووووس من العروووس

----------


## so chanel

وانتي من اهله سيدة البحر

نشوفك بكره انشالله

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

> انا موجودهـ ~ بس بظهــرالحينه >.<
> 
> ولدي رقــد~ فمـآصدقت> خخخ
> 
> ع العمــوم,,
> 
> تصبحــون ع خيــر خوآتــي
> 
> لــي عــودهـ


وانتي من اهل الخيييييير فديتج

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

توكي
هيه صح الصحن اللي استخدمته كان نحاسي مذهب بعد من لايف ستايل لنه هم احس اللي يوفرون هالاشيا الحلوه والستايل ^^

طبعا السي دي اللي سجلت فيه صوتي كنت دامجه معاه ميوزك الف ليله وليله وصوت ضحكات فالبدايه علشان ينتبه عقب بدى صوتي^^
غرفة النوم:
طبعا انا احب اغير مب كل مره في غرفة النوم لا من عقب ماخلصنا سرنا غرفة النوم وكنت مرتبه الفراش بلون الذهبي شرات ماقتلكن ومحطيه في النص تور تركواز شكلته عشكل قلب كبير وحطيت داخل الشكل ورده جوريه كامله يعني يافرع مالها لون احمر بس رشيت عليها لمعه تركواز من ميكابي ^^

طبعا الارض كلها مزينه بالتور + بتلات الورد الطبيعه بس في غرفة النوم عالارض ورشيت لمعة فالغرقه كامله العصا المضيئه خذتها عن التاجره وفا زايد كنت اكسرها وارش الغرفه واايد حلوه خصوصا انها 50 حبه والوان مختلفه رشيت حتى عالارض خبااااااااااااال مع منظر الورد

وحطيت فواحه خفيفه بعطر زهرة الافندر ريحته واايد حلوه وقديمه بعد ^^
الحمام عزكن الله 
طبعا سويت حركة شموع صغيره دور ماداير فيه ورشيت لمعه فالنص وسخنت الماي لن كان في الليل والجو بارد 
اما عن لبسي لبست لبس فصلته لبس الجواري قديما يعني شرات شهرزاد وخذت النعال والكبوس بعد بس كان اللبس مكشوف من صوب السره ^^
طيت سلسله ذهب فاضيه كشكل ولبست خلخالين فريولي يطلعون صوت 
والنعال كان مطرز شرات مال سندباد خذته من دبي 
وبس وسلامتكم

----------


## ام_شذى

هلا هنوده ><

شخبارج وشخبار البقيه

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

ههههههههههههههههههه هلا والله ام شذى شحالج فديتج خخخخخخخخخ هيه والله شفتي عاد 
انتن خواتي واحب افيدكن باللي اجربه وتكون نتيجته مجديه ههههههههههههههههههه 

الله يحفظج سيدة البحر

----------


## ام_شذى

فكرة حوةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

بس توج ع هالحركات بتحتاجينهم عقب ....

----------


## so chanel

مشالله روعه بس انا ما فهمت حركة السي دي يعني في بداية الجلسه اشغل السي دي واكون مسجله فيه الكلام ذاك او ازيد عليه وبعدين اطفيه بس كذا ولا كيف

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

رووووعه روووعه روووعه ..
جااري التنفييييييييييييييييييييذ ..

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

يالله يحلوات قولولي شرايكن ههههههههههه ترى عفكره هالليله يبالها شغل عدل وترتيب مب اقل من اسبوع انا استغلين الفكره من عرسي لني كنت مسويه نزلتي جيه بس غيرت فيها يوم سويتها لريلي والحمدلله عمي ماقصر هو اللي فصلي وساعدني بالمشتريات خخخخ لني ماكنت اظهر مكان

----------


## ام.سيف.

يلا فديتكم انا بطلع ريلي وصل

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

> فكرة حوةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة
> 
> بس توج ع هالحركات بتحتاجينهم عقب ....


ههههههههههه لا افا عليج عندي وااايد انا احب هالاشيا الحمدلله عندي خيال وااسع فيها ولازم ادلع ريلي من احين علشان يتعلق فيني اكثر واكثر ويكون مسؤؤل بعد ترى هالاشيا ولله الحمد تشجع بعد

----------


## هنودة1985

> هلا هنوده ><
> 
> شخبارج وشخبار البقيه


هلا والله 

انا تمام والحمدلله 
انتي اشحالج

----------


## ام_شذى

ما فهمت شو سيده البحر ههه

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

> مشالله روعه بس انا ما فهمت حركة السي دي يعني في بداية الجلسه اشغل السي دي واكون مسجله فيه الكلام ذاك او ازيد عليه وبعدين اطفيه بس كذا ولا كيف


تسلمين يقلبي
هيه فديتج انتي طبعا بتقولين لريلج قبل لاتوصل طرشلي مسج قبل وصولك بربع ساعه علشان يمديج تولعين الشموع وتحطين لمساتج الاخيره والسي دي اول مايقعد معاج حطيه وهو بروحه بيتم يعيد عادي

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

> ههههههههههه لا افا عليج عندي وااايد انا احب هالاشيا الحمدلله عندي خيال وااسع فيها ولازم ادلع ريلي من احين علشان يتعلق فيني اكثر واكثر ويكون مسؤؤل بعد ترى هالاشيا ولله الحمد تشجع بعد


صح كلامج لازم من البدااايه تسوين له هالحركتااااات ..
عشااان تيننينه وتعلقينه فيييييييييج ..

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

> رووووعه روووعه روووعه ..
> جااري التنفييييييييييييييييييييذ ..



فديتج انتي الاروع اي مساعده انا حاضره وفالج طيب توكي

----------


## !M..

عيبتني الحركه هههههههه يمكن نتشجع يوم وانسويها

----------


## so chanel

يعني طول القعده السي دي يعيد؟؟؟؟

سوري كثرت

----------


## هنودة1985

> ههههههههههه لا افا عليج عندي وااايد انا احب هالاشيا الحمدلله عندي خيال وااسع فيها ولازم ادلع ريلي من احين علشان يتعلق فيني اكثر واكثر ويكون مسؤؤل بعد ترى هالاشيا ولله الحمد تشجع بعد


وااااااااااااااايد خبال فكرتج 

بخبرج عني أنا من عرست كنت كل أسبوع لاااااااااااااازم أسوي افكار وترتيب ودنيا واعفس عمري

بس من حملت كنت ما ارووووووم وربيت وبنتي طبعا ما تخليني أسوي شي مثل قبل ،،،

أتعرفينها اليهال فديتهم يخربون الجو ساعات

----------


## ام_شذى

هي صح فديتج علقيه فيج 
ولدي يصيح ويت هههههههههههههه

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

> يعني طول القعده السي دي يعيد؟؟؟؟
> 
> سوري كثرت


عادي حبيبتي تعرفين ليش لنه انتي اول مابتسجلين لاتسجلين صوتج يعني حطي صوت ميوزك وصوت ضحكات لمدة دقيقه بعدين ابدي سجلي فنفس السي دي لا افا عليج والله اي شي تبينه انا حاضره فديتج من عيوني

----------


## ام_شذى

انا بعد كل مرة كنت اسوي حتى وانا حامل بس
من ولدت صعبه ... بس بعد اسوي العاب وسوالف كيوت 
و القهر فديته ولدي ما يرقد الليل ><
اممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم انتوا عارفين بالحال 10 دقايق وينش؟؟؟؟

بس بعد اعوضه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## so chanel

مشكورره عروسه ودايم اتحفينا بجديدك لوووووووووول


يلا بنات تصبحون علا خير بروح المستشفا اخذ ابره وانام 

سي يا

----------


## ام_شذى

شفتوا موضوعي عن الحركه البحريه ><

----------


## ام_شذى

> مشكورره عروسه ودايم اتحفينا بجديدك لوووووووووول
> 
> 
> يلا بنات تصبحون علا خير بروح المستشفا اخذ ابره وانام 
> 
> سي يا


وانتي من اهله

----------


## ام_شذى

بدر البدور مو موجوده ؟؟؟

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

> وااااااااااااااايد خبال فكرتج 
> 
> بخبرج عني أنا من عرست كنت كل أسبوع لاااااااااااااازم أسوي افكار وترتيب ودنيا واعفس عمري
> 
> بس من حملت كنت ما ارووووووم وربيت وبنتي طبعا ما تخليني أسوي شي مثل قبل ،،،
> 
> أتعرفينها اليهال فديتهم يخربون الجو ساعات


 فديتج المهم انها عيبتكن والله نصيحه جربنها واااااااااايد روعه واهم شي انها تييب نتيجه ^^ 

هيه فديتج الوحده من تحمل خلاص عندها مسؤؤلية النونو علشان جيه ندلع احين خخخخخخخخخ

----------


## هنودة1985

> شفتوا موضوعي عن الحركه البحريه ><


بشوفه الحيييييين

----------


## ام_شذى

عروسه حبيبي ؟؟؟ وينج

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

وانتي من اهله الغاليه انشالله وفالج طيب وسلامتج

----------


## ام_شذى

اوك هنوده ><

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

موجوده فديتج هههههههههه بس ظهري يعورني شوي

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

> شفتوا موضوعي عن الحركه البحريه ><


شنوووو انا مفكره بحركه بحريه للعيد ..

----------


## ام_شذى

اليوم سرت عياده الالسنان ...

وسوى لي حشوة الحمد اللهارتحتم ن الويع والله و الصداع النصفي

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

وين موضوعج ام شذى؟؟ اي قسم

----------


## ام_شذى

> موجوده فديتج هههههههههه بس ظهري يعورني شوي




بعده سالامات

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

الحمدلله عسلامتج فديتج افتكيتي

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

ماتشوووفين شر .

----------


## ام_شذى

هاي الحركه البحريه 

شوفوها وقولو لي ريكم



http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=550731

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

هيه والله بعده زاد بعد الله يسلمج عاد امبوني مب متفيقه لظهرلي لني برتب لريلي شي يوم ينزل هههههههههههههه

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

توكي^^

----------


## ام_شذى

> هيه والله بعده زاد بعد الله يسلمج عاد امبوني مب متفيقه لظهرلي لني برتب لريلي شي يوم ينزل هههههههههههههه




موعد الحلوة بعده ول طاااف

----------


## هنودة1985

> هاي الحركه البحريه 
> 
> شوفوها وقولو لي ريكم
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=550731


حلووو موضوعج

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

انزين فديتك بخليييييييييييييييييييييييييكم برووح ارقد ..
تعبااااانه

----------


## ام_شذى

حطيت لكم اللنك....

----------


## ام_شذى

> حلووو موضوعج




سلامات شو فيج ....

تصبحين ع خير 


هنوده عيونج تسلمين

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

فديتكم ** سوري غلطه مطبعيه

----------


## هنودة1985

> هيه والله بعده زاد بعد الله يسلمج عاد امبوني مب متفيقه لظهرلي لني برتب لريلي شي يوم ينزل هههههههههههههه


لا اتعبين عمرج وااااااااااااايد يمكن اتكونين حااامل

----------


## ام_شذى

رتبي له شي حلو >< وخبرينا عق ب هه

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

ههههههههههههه لا بعده اعتقد خخخ والله ماعرف

----------


## ام_شذى

> فديتكم ** سوري غلطه مطبعيه


شو الغلطه

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

الله يسمع منج هنوده فديتج انشالله 

ام شذى روعه يت بوقتها الفكره ^^

----------


## ام_شذى

قاعده اتسحر وارمسكم><
امممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

كنت كااتبه فديتك بدل فديتكم ..

يالله بيبااااي

----------


## ام_شذى

> الله يسمع منج هنوده فديتج انشالله 
> 
> ام شذى روعه يت بوقتها الفكره ^^


حتى ريلي عيبته وايد هههههههه

بس انتي خلي الاكل في غرفه ثانيه .. مو غرفه النوم عسب ريحه الاكل 

عاد انا سويت بالتور و الحرير الازرق كان فنان بس ما احب اصور الاشياء الي اسويها احسها خصوصياتي><

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

هيه حتى انا جيه ماحب انشالله 
بالعافيه عليج حبوبه

----------


## ام_شذى

جنه الكل ظهر هههههههه

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

هنوده وام شذى ريلي اتصلبي برمسه وبرقد احس عمري تعبااااااااااااااااااااااانه من الخاطر مب رايمه اتحمل الويع باخذ مسكن وبرمس ريلي واشوفكن اشنالله باجر بافكار يديده^^ 

سمحولي فديتكن وتصبحن عالطاعه ربي يحفظكن

----------


## هنودة1985

عاااااااااااد انا ألحين ما أروم أسوي له شي لأني يالسه أفض الصاله لانه بنغيرها كلها وبسير نتقل بيت ماماتي لين يجهز ملحقنا 

مرتبشين شوي

----------


## ام_شذى

امم تعرفين ><

انا اسوي دايت ههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## ام_شذى

في حد تام ول اظهر

----------


## هنودة1985

> هنوده وام شذى ريلي اتصلبي برمسه وبرقد احس عمري تعبااااااااااااااااااااااانه من الخاطر مب رايمه اتحمل الويع باخذ مسكن وبرمس ريلي واشوفكن اشنالله باجر بافكار يديده^^ 
> 
> سمحولي فديتكن وتصبحن عالطاعه ربي يحفظكن


سيري فديتج ريحي اشوي ،،، مسموحه

----------


## هنودة1985

ماشي وقت عن صلاة الفير بصلي وبرقد لان باجر لازم اقوم الساعه 9 عندي موعد في العياااده

----------


## ام_شذى

خلاص عيل ..

سيري 

وانا بتم احوط بالمنتدىلي ما ياذن وبصلي وبرقد><

باجر ما وراي شي هههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## ام_شذى

تصبحون ع ير صابايا

----------


## ام غاية$

حلوه افكاركم بس انا استحي وحليله ريلي ولامره سويتله جي ولاحتى العاب زوجيه ولا شي وايد استحي شو الحل احس انه بيقول عني سخيفه :12 (1):

----------


## ام_شذى

> حلوه افكاركم بس انا استحي وحليله ريلي ولامره سويتله جي ولاحتى العاب زوجيه ولا شي وايد استحي شو الحل احس انه بيقول عني سخيفه




انتي جربي بالشي البسيط واعرفي شو يفكر
والله الرياييل تعيبهم هالسوالف ماعليج منهم

----------


## ام_شذى

انتي شخبترج شو مسهرنج><

----------


## ام غاية$

ابا اتشجع بس كل مره اقول بسوي اغير رايي

----------


## ام_شذى

تشجعي ............... ولا تستحين كم صار لج معرسه

----------


## ام غاية$

من زمان هههههههههه من 2003

----------


## ام_شذى

ما شالله ولين الحين ما سويتي شي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ل الالااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

انا مكمله سنه واحس ابروتين واغير ؟؟؟ كل مرة وانتي الله يهاج
لازم ماتستحين خير شر هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

سوي وحده من هاي الافكار .. والله بيستانس عليج 
جددي من الحب

----------


## ام_شذى

كم اعيال عندج ما شالله

----------


## ام غاية$

هيه والله صدقج لازم ما استحي خير شر ههههههههههههههههههههه بس شسوي انا جي حتى خواتي يقولون لي انتي خبله ليش جي بس ان شاء الله بحاول

----------


## ام غاية$

عندي بنت و ولد الحمد الله

----------


## ام_شذى

الحمد الله بس تشجعي وودري المستحه ><
حتى في لبسج ..
يوم تنانير ويوم بناطيل ويوم تنانير قصيرة وجي نوعي.....

مو لبس وااحد
يقول لجالريااااااااااال يحب يحس بالتغير بالعين مو بس كلام

----------


## ام غاية$

هيه والله انا مول ما البس شرات الناس شكله ريلي بيعرس علي اخرتها ههههههههههه بس شسوي ما عندي وقت والله

----------


## ام_شذى

سوري ولدي نش فطرت له ونسيتج ههه

----------


## ام_شذى

افا... تراج تضحكي نوعقب صج بسويهااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## ام غاية$

فصل النت عندي سوري

----------


## ام_شذى

امم اذن ..
ها اتسوين ريجيم ><

----------


## ام غاية$

بس والله رغم اني ما اسويله حركات وجي ريلي يحبني ويعاملني زين يعني الحمد الله

يالله بسير ارقد انا اشوفج ع خير حبوبه

----------


## ام غاية$

لا بالعكس انا ابا شي يمتني مابا رجيم هههههههههههه

----------


## ام_شذى

الحمد اله وربي يصلحه لج دااايم ويزيد المحبه بينكم امين
وانتي مناهله عزيزتي

----------


## يفداك قلبي

صبــــــــــــــــــاح الخير ، مبــــروك ع التيمــع اليديد .. 

ماقلت لكن لا ترمسون وايد هاااا ع شو بلحق انا خخخخخخخخخخخ ..

بس حبيت الموضوع البحري .. استحي اسويه بعدني انا و حبيت صور الشموع 

احتمال اسوي هالفكرة .. اسويلي شموع ع شكل قلب يوم بيرد من السفر خخخ 

وبعد ابا افكار حق المالجات مب كل شي حق المعرسات هههههه

----------


## دلع بو راشد

صبآآح الخير ..



حد هنيه ولا راقدآآآآت ...؟!

----------


## Hno0odah

هلا وغلا فيكن صبايا 

صباح الانوار دلع بو راشد

----------


## حرمه يديده

السلام عليكم و الرحمه 

ما شاء الله عليكن وايد تبربرن خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ 


امممممممممممم ما اعرف شو اقول بس يوعانه خخخخخخخخخ... يلا ارمسن انا بسير اسوي لي شندويجين جبن و عسل و بيي دام الكتكوته تشااااخر ^_*

----------


## حرمه يديده

بنات انا اللي بفتح التجمع الياي ان شاء الله ^^

----------


## h2h

على خير ان شاءالله  :Smile:

----------


## دلع بو راشد

شحاالكن ...؟

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ماشاء الله ماشاء الله فاتحين تجمع يديد ^^

ما لحقت اقرا كل الصفحات مارمت خخخخخخخخخخ

شحااالكن حريم وشو اخباركن

غربلاتها من كهرب مبندة عندنا من الفير لين توهم الساعة 11 وربع فتحوها :@

خسنا حر

----------


## يفداك قلبي

مســـــــــــــــــــــا النــــور ,, خخخخخخ 

دلع بو راشد انا بخير شحالج انتي .. ؟ 
الجوري .. 

حليلكم خخخخخخ .. والحمدلله انهم ردولكم الكهربا ^^ .. 

وين باجي البنات تحت اللحاف صح هع هع .. فيني رقاد ياحظكم راقدات خخخ

----------


## حرمه يديده

جان اييكم .. فيني هيااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااته ><

----------


## دلع بو راشد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ماشاء الله ماشاء الله فاتحين تجمع يديد ^^
> 
> ما لحقت اقرا كل الصفحات مارمت خخخخخخخخخخ
> 
> شحااالكن حريم وشو اخباركن
> 
> غربلاتها من كهرب مبندة عندنا من الفير لين توهم الساعة 11 وربع فتحوها :@
> ...



عليكم اسلام ..

بخير شحالج انتي ...؟

الله يعينكم اصرآآحه .. بس الحمدالله يوم شغلوهاا زين ^^

----------


## دلع بو راشد

> مســـــــــــــــــــــا النــــور ,, خخخخخخ 
> 
> دلع بو راشد انا بخير شحالج انتي .. ؟ 
> الجوري .. 
> 
> حليلكم خخخخخخ .. والحمدلله انهم ردولكم الكهربا ^^ .. 
> 
> وين باجي البنات تحت اللحاف صح هع هع .. فيني رقاد ياحظكم راقدات خخخ



دووم ان شآآآء الله ..

بخير وسهاله ..

اظن راقدات ياا حظهن ^^

----------


## دلع بو راشد

> جان اييكم .. فيني هيااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااته ><




مرحبآآبج اقربي ^^

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

يا مرحبابكم

انا بخير ربي يعافيكم

زين يوم تكرموا وشغلوها ولا جاان ذاب شحمي من زمااان  :Big Grin:

----------


## دلع بو راشد

ههههههه زين رجيم طبيعي ^^ 

اخبارج ....؟

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

> مســـــــــــــــــــــا النــــور ,, خخخخخخ 
> 
> دلع بو راشد انا بخير شحالج انتي .. ؟ 
> الجوري .. 
> 
> حليلكم خخخخخخ .. والحمدلله انهم ردولكم الكهربا ^^ .. 
> 
> وين باجي البنات تحت اللحاف صح هع هع .. فيني رقاد ياحظكم راقدات خخخ


عاد مشكلة اللي من ساعة ناشات  :Big Grin: 
حطي راسج عالطاولة وارقدي ولا انسدحي عالارض وبرايه الكلاس  :Big Grin:  ألزم ما على الانسان راحته خخخخ




> جان اييكم .. فيني هيااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااته ><


مرحبا الساع اقربي

----------


## دلع بو راشد

ويينكن .........؟!

----------


## حرمه يديده

هلا فيكن خوااتي ... 

شو الخبرات اللي تبون تتبادلونها عن طريق التجمع ؟؟؟ 

لازم في كل تجمع نفتح لنا موضوع او اثنين على حسب المشاركات و نسووولف عنه و الا شو رايكم ؟؟؟

----------


## يفداك قلبي

حرمة يديدة :

هيه الغالية المعرسات كانو يسولفون البارحة .. =)


دلع بوراشد : يعله مديم ..^^ ..

الجوري هي والله مشكلة هههههههههه ..

شو برايه الكلاس ، تبين الصدق انا عادي عندي بس اللي بتعب فيه كلاسي 

مع بنات البي ام افففففف تعب من الخاطر خبرنا السير يغير لنا السكاجوال 

وقال ع الاسبوع الياي برد عليكم ..

المهم غيري السالفة واللا بخلي ابلة عروسة ترسبج هالمرة هع هع

----------


## حرمه يديده

يعني بيسوون هالشي ؟ ان كل مره يرمسون عن موضووع معين ؟ انزين ابدوا اختاروا موضوع و بنتكلم فيه ...

----------


## دلع بو راشد

البآآرحه رامساات عن الطبخ .. وعن كيف نسوي ليله رومنسيه حق الريل ..

دورن شي ثآآني ^^

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

مرحبآآآآآ 
شخبااااركم ..؟؟؟

وحشتوووونــــــــــــــي صرت ماستغني عن التجمع..

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

يفداك قلبي

دومي اظهر برع الموضوع خخخخخخخخخخ

شو رايكم انا احط موضوع ..~

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

> مرحبآآآآآ 
> شخبااااركم ..؟؟؟
> 
> وحشتوووونــــــــــــــي صرت ماستغني عن التجمع..


مرحبتين كبـــآر

بخير ربي يعافيج ,, شحالج انتي

عسى ما يوحشج غالي  :Big Grin:  << تطمن يا هوى بالي 

كح كح دقني الهوى  :Big Grin:

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

الجووري اخبااارج ..؟؟
يفداااك قلبي فااتج فاتج امس ..خخخخخخ

يالله نبي موضوع ..<<معلـــي صديقتي عروسة حبيبي بخوونج وبدش التجمع بدوونج ..

----------


## دلع بو راشد

مرحباابج الغاليه ..


بخير شحاالج انتي ...؟


وانتي بعد وحشتينآآآ .


جوري فديتج عآآدي ..^^

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

السلام عليكم شحالكن يحلوات ولهت عليكن

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

يفداك قلبي والجوري ودلع بوراشد وحبيبي الغالي شحالكن فديتكن ههههههههههههه انا الابله ومتاخره اليوم خخخخخخخخخخخخخ اليوم بنحول الدور

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

بنحول الدور حق الجوووري عندها شي من مساااعه تبي تقوووله وماقالته ..

----------


## دلع بو راشد

> السلام عليكم شحالكن يحلوات ولهت عليكن


عليج آلسلام ..


بخير شحالج انتي ...؟؟

تولهت عليج العافيه .. وآنا اكثر  :Smile:

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

عروسة حبيبي 
احنا بخير ومانسأل الا عنج فديتج ..

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

انا بخير غناتي انتش شحالج وشحالهم عيالج ؟؟

الجوري يالله اليوم دورج افتحي موضوع خخخخخخخخخ انا مواضيعي بس فالليل هههههههههههه

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

بنااااااااااااااااات ريلي يه من الدوووام مفاجئه الظااهر مفعوووول المسج مال امس ..
يالله بخيلييييييييييييييييييييييكم ..

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

في موضوع شاغل بالي وبنفس الوقت أبا تفاعل منكم حبيباتي
ريلي الله يحفظه عنده اخوان اثنين اكبر منه ومعرسين .. قبل لا اعرس كانوا كلهم يقعدون مع بعض في مكان واحد سوالف وضحك بس من عرست نقعد نحن الحريم بروحنا والرياييل بروحهم لاني انا استحي اقعد وياهم واذا صار وقعدت وياهم لازم أتغشى فـأحس حريم حمياني مادري بس جي احساس ما يحبون يقعدون بروحهم لازم ويا رياييلهم يعني العايلة كلها حريم ورياييل مع العيال .. مرات يوم اروح بيت عمتي نصادف انه هم كلهم قاعدين ومن بعد السلام سيدة الحريم يدشون الحجرة بروحهم والرياييل يقعدون بالصالة مادري هل هالشي يضايجهم ولا انا حساسة زيادة عن اللزوم

انا طبعي خجوله واستحي وااايد من حمياني الكبار حتى السلام بالعافية اسلم عليهم حتى هم يستحوا مني ..

اذكر مرة قعدت وياهم بالصالة انا وريلي وعمتي وبناتها وعمي وحمي وحرمته وكنت متغشية ويوم راحوا يصلوا العشا عمتي قالت لي عقي الغشوة مب لازم تتغشين عادي هذولا اخوانج قلتلها لا عمتي سمحيلي انا استحي من عيالج وماقدر اعق الغشوة وخلتني على راحتي

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

> عروسة حبيبي 
> احنا بخير ومانسأل الا عنج فديتج ..


تسال عنج العافيه حياتي ^^

----------


## دلع بو راشد

ههههه الله ويااج حبيبي الغالي .. 


بخير يعلج الخير والعيال الحمدالله بخير اشوي وبيون من المدرسه

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

يالله حطيت موضوع تناقشن فيه خخخخخخ

----------


## دلع بو راشد

جوري انتي فكري كم بتمين تستحين منهم انتي ما بتعيشين عندكم يوم ولآ يومين انتي بتعيشين العمرر كله .. وكم بتوبلين اتمين متغشيه عنكم .. 

انتي كم صآآرج معرسه ..؟

----------


## دلاعة

متى استوى التجمع هههههههههه مغفية اوني عااد انا صغيروونة بس عمري 23 ههه 

من العشرينات شحالكن يا العرااايس الحلواات وعلومكن

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

> بنااااااااااااااااات ريلي يه من الدوووام مفاجئه الظااهر مفعوووول المسج مال امس ..
> يالله بخيلييييييييييييييييييييييكم ..


هههههههههههههههههههه شفتي قتلج جربي ومابتندمين يالله نتريا الرد عقب خخخخ

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

دلاعه حياج الله فديتج قربي

الجوري احين برد عليج هههههههههههههههههه انتي الابله اليوم انا في الليل

----------


## دلع بو راشد

> هههههههههههههههههههه شفتي قتلج جربي ومابتندمين يالله نتريا الرد عقب خخخخ




عروسه فيدينآآآآ أي مسج .. ؟ فاتني تجمع البارحه ..

----------


## دلع بو راشد

دلاعه ...


مرحبابج .. 


اقربي ..^^

----------


## دلاعة

المرحب بااجي الغالية شخبارج انتي

----------


## دلاعة

وووووووووييي شكلي انا اجدم عروس بينكن خخخخخخخخخ

----------


## دلع بو راشد

بخيررر وسهاله ..شحآآلج انتي ...؟

----------


## دلع بو راشد

> وووووووووييي شكلي انا اجدم عروس بينكن خخخخخخخخخ


لآ يمكن آنآآآ اكبرررر !!!

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

> جوري انتي فكري كم بتمين تستحين منهم انتي ما بتعيشين عندكم يوم ولآ يومين انتي بتعيشين العمرر كله .. وكم بتوبلين اتمين متغشيه عنكم .. 
> 
> انتي كم صآآرج معرسه ..؟


مستحيل اقعد وياهم وانا كاشفه ويهي .. نحن عندنا مايصير الحرمة تقعد ويا رياييل حميانها الكبار وهي كاشفة لازم تتغشى عنهم .. ريلي لما شافني اتغشى عنهم كبرت بعينه لان حريم حمياني عادي عندهم ما يتغشون بس انا استحي الصراحة

وانا صارلي معرسة من 9 شهور




> متى استوى التجمع هههههههههه مغفية اوني عااد انا صغيروونة بس عمري 23 ههه 
> 
> من العشرينات شحالكن يا العرااايس الحلواات وعلومكن


مرحبابج دلاعة 
حياج اقربي 
بخير ربي يعافيج شحالج انتي




> دلاعه حياج الله فديتج قربي
> 
> الجوري احين برد عليج هههههههههههههههههه انتي الابله اليوم انا في الليل


دوام شفتات وش خخخخخخخ

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

الجوري فديتج انا ترى نفسج بس شسوي ريلي اول ماملجنا قال حق امي عندي قضيه امي خافت قالتله شووو هي قالها قضية بنتج ومستحاها ههههههههههههههه عادي فديتج انا من عرست كنت انخش عنهم بس ريلي قالي تحجبي بدون لاكحل ولامكياج ولا شي اللهم بس غسلي ويهج بالصابون خخخخخخخخخ ويلس وياهم يوم ريلي موجود نحن عندنا واحد متزوج قبل ريلي بس مارمس مووول حتى يقول لريلي حرمتك عكس حرمتي تستحي وااايد واذا بتم معاهم ساكته خخخخخخخخخخخ عادي حاولي شراتي انا حاولت والحمدلله قمت ايلس وياهم بس بدون صوت سايلنت

----------


## دلاعة

دلع ب و راشد 
متى كنت معرسة .؟؟

----------


## دلع بو راشد

> الجوري فديتج انا ترى نفسج بس شسوي ريلي اول ماملجنا قال حق امي عندي قضيه امي خافت قالتله شووو هي قالها قضية بنتج ومستحاها ههههههههههههههه عادي فديتج انا من عرست كنت انخش عنهم بس ريلي قالي تحجبي بدون لاكحل ولامكياج ولا شي اللهم بس غسلي ويهج بالصابون خخخخخخخخخ ويلس وياهم يوم ريلي موجود نحن عندنا واحد متزوج قبل ريلي بس مارمس مووول حتى يقول لريلي حرمتك عكس حرمتي تستحي وااايد واذا بتم معاهم ساكته خخخخخخخخخخخ عادي حاولي شراتي انا حاولت والحمدلله قمت ايلس وياهم بس بدون صوت سايلنت


بسم الله .. 

ريلج نسخه عن ريلي .. تقول هوه ملحس وميلس ..

سبحآآن الله نفس الكلآم

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

دلع بوراشد فديتج كنت منزله مسج للبنات انا جربته وقلت لهن نتريا ردة فعل ازواجهم وكل وحده تقول ياب نتيجه او لا هههههههههههههههه فالتجمع اللي قبل والحمدلله شكله اول وحده حبيبي الغالي ياب وياا نتيجه 


الجوري خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ شفتي عاد انا بناوب في الليل

----------


## دلع بو راشد

> دلع ب و راشد 
> متى كنت معرسة .؟؟



الله يسلمج من 1998..

كملت 10 سنين ^^

وانتي..؟

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

> بسم الله .. 
> 
> ريلج نسخه عن ريلي .. تقول هوه ملحس وميلس ..
> 
> سبحآآن الله نفس الكلآم



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه كوبي بست هاا الحمدلله انهم نفس الطبع ^_*

----------


## دلع بو راشد

> دلع بوراشد فديتج كنت منزله مسج للبنات انا جربته وقلت لهن نتريا ردة فعل ازواجهم وكل وحده تقول ياب نتيجه او لا هههههههههههههههه فالتجمع اللي قبل والحمدلله شكله اول وحده حبيبي الغالي ياب وياا نتيجه 
> 
> 
> الجوري خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ شفتي عاد انا بناوب في الليل




شووو المسج أبى اجربه ..^^

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

عروسة حبيبي

تبين الصدق ثقتي بنفسي تمنعني من اني اقعد وياهم وانا كاشفة ويهي

بيقولون قبل تتغشى عنا وما تقعد وتسولف ويانا شو اللي غيرها الحين 

ماباهم ياخذون فكرة مب حلوة عني .. 

^^

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

توكي احين بنزله مره ثانيه لعيونج فديتج

----------


## دلع بو راشد

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه كوبي بست هاا الحمدلله انهم نفس الطبع ^_*




هههههههههههههههه

نعآآآم والله .. يوم قلتي جيه قالج .. تقول امره ريلي الي يرمس

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

عروسة حبيبي طرشت لريلي المسج اليوم اول ما قمت وترييت منه اتصال

وأول ما قرا المسج سيدة دق لي حتى استحيت ارد عليه قالي درتي المكنونة شهالمسج الحلو وقعد يسولف واحم باجي الرمسة مشفرة خخخخ

----------


## دلع بو راشد

جوري أنا ويااج في هالشي .. بس حاولي اشوي اشوي لين ما تتعودين عليهم .. مب شرط اتمين تخرطين في ارمسه .. يعني هااه اشوي اشوي .. جآآن ع الغشوه فجيهاا بس قبل شوري ع ريلج شووفيه شو بقولج ..

----------


## دلاعة

انا يا دلع بو راشد 

عرست في 2/4/2009

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

> جوري أنا ويااج في هالشي .. بس حاولي اشوي اشوي لين ما تتعودين عليهم .. مب شرط اتمين تخرطين في ارمسه .. يعني هااه اشوي اشوي .. جآآن ع الغشوه فجيهاا بس قبل شوري ع ريلج شووفيه شو بقولج ..


ماعتقد ريلي بيوافق بيقولي ليش بتفجين الغشوة الحين ليش ما عقيتي الغشوة من البداية
ريلي عايبنه الوضع جي ^^

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

حبي الغالي ما شاء الله ياحلوك وانت نايم الله
لايحرمني منك يانور حياتي 
وانا اتاملك
مر بخيالي شريط حياتنا بكل مافيها
من طيبتك ..وحبك... وكرمك... وتفاهمك.. وشووووووووقك.. واخلاصك ..
ياحلوها من أيام الله يديمها علينا ويعيننا على ذكره وشكره وحسن عبادته
ويسعد صباحك ياقمر..
درتك المكنونه......ام عيالك

بنات انا طرشت هالمسج لريلي يوم كنت بسير الصالون قبل العيد بيوم لني سرت الفير تعرفن زحمة الحنا وجيه وسرت ويا اخوه وحرمته وخواته طرشت المسج وروحت حرق تيلفوني بس لني متحنيه مارمت ارد اتصل على اخته وقالي شي حلو احم احم حتى ماتريا لين مايخلصون قالي اذا مخلصه انا بييج ههههههههه بس والله كانت مافاجاه لي يوم سمعت كلامه وشفت دموعه

----------


## دلاعة

*ممممممممممممم انا ابي المسج بعد رزززززززززززززززة صح ههههه*

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

يالله نبي سؤال ثاني حريمات

شغلن هالمخ

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

دلع بو راشد نزلت لج المسج خخخخخخخ والرمسه كامله نسختها من التجمع اللي طاف لعيونج 

الجوري احم احم شفتي كيف افكاري قلت لكن جربن ههههههههههههههههه ربي يهنيكم الغلا اهم شي انه عيبه يالدره المكنونه خخخخخخخخخخخ^_^

----------


## دلاعة

ناااايس والله حلو المسج صدق كلامة كبير وحلوو

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

دلاعه افا عليج فديتج نزلته المسج

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

> ناااايس والله حلو المسج صدق كلامة كبير وحلوو


افا عليج نعيبج طال عمرج خخخخخخخخخخخخ جربيه وعطينا النتيجه

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

تسلمين عروسة على هالافكار الفنتكية

لا تبخلين علينا بافكارج الحلوة شراتج ^^

----------


## دلع بو راشد

تسلمين عروسه .. بجربه وبخبرج عن النتائج ههههه 


بخليكن بسير نتغدى يو العيال من المدرسه .. اشوفكن فليل ..


باآآآي ^^

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

بنوتات كيف تخلن ريحة البيت حلوة طول اليوم >.<

اعاني من هالشي مع اني شارية جي شرات الجهاز احط فيه ماي وعطر واشغله وتغدي ريحة البيت حلوة بس من اطبخ تنتشر لي الريحة في كل مكان لان المطبخ داخل ( للعلم بيتي فيه غرفة بحمام وانتو بكرامة وصالة ومطبخ وحوش كبر اللقعة خخخخ ينفع ابني فيه بيت )

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

> تسلمين عروسه .. بجربه وبخبرج عن النتائج ههههه 
> 
> 
> بخليكن بسير نتغدى يو العيال من المدرسه .. اشوفكن فليل ..
> 
> 
> باآآآي ^^


عليكم بالعافية حبيبتي

والله يغمضون عيال المدارس حد يوصل وحدة ونص وحد ثنتين وحد الساعه 4 >.<

ربي يحفظج

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

> تسلمين عروسة على هالافكار الفنتكية
> 
> لا تبخلين علينا بافكارج الحلوة شراتج ^^


فديتج انتي الاحلى من عنوني افا عليج 

دلع بوراشد نترياج الغلا وبالعافيه فديتج

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

سوري رحت آخذ الدوا دومي انسى ><

هاا محد ر على سؤالي

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

> بنوتات كيف تخلن ريحة البيت حلوة طول اليوم >.<
> 
> اعاني من هالشي مع اني شارية جي شرات الجهاز احط فيه ماي وعطر واشغله وتغدي ريحة البيت حلوة بس من اطبخ تنتشر لي الريحة في كل مكان لان المطبخ داخل ( للعلم بيتي فيه غرفة بحمام وانتو بكرامة وصالة ومطبخ وحوش كبر اللقعة خخخخ ينفع ابني فيه بيت )


مممممممممممم شوفي حبوبه انا عن نفسي اول ماانش ادخن ملحقي بلبان الاخضر روعه يبته وياي من صلاله يحمي من العين والحسد 

عقبها افتح درايش الملحق كامله بعدين ارد وادخن بدخون عود زايد الملكي يفر الراس فر بيت عمي يقولون لي من داخل نشم انج مدخنه خخخخخخخخخخ عقبها ارد ادخنه بدخون من ياس ماخذتنه روعه واحط الاعواد مال الريحه عمدخل كل باب تم الريحه لين اليوم الثاني والله روعه ^^

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

ماتشوفين شر غلاي انا رديت عليج ^^

----------


## دلاعة

> بنوتات كيف تخلن ريحة البيت حلوة طول اليوم >.<
> 
> اعاني من هالشي مع اني شارية جي شرات الجهاز احط فيه ماي وعطر واشغله وتغدي ريحة البيت حلوة بس من اطبخ تنتشر لي الريحة في كل مكان لان المطبخ داخل ( للعلم بيتي فيه غرفة بحمام وانتو بكرامة وصالة ومطبخ وحوش كبر اللقعة خخخخ ينفع ابني فيه بيت )




حاولي تسوين تهوية للبيت فتحي الدرايش وبعدين دخني البيت بدخون غااوي مثل دخون الياس واايد حلووو حطي في الصالة و بخااخ مال قلييد ريحتة حلوة وايد حطي شفاط حق ريحة المطبخ عسب يشفط الريحة وجي

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

> مممممممممممم شوفي حبوبه انا عن نفسي اول ماانش ادخن ملحقي بلبان الاخضر روعه يبته وياي من صلاله يحمي من العين والحسد 
> 
> عقبها افتح درايش الملحق كامله بعدين ارد وادخن بدخون عود زايد الملكي يفر الراس فر بيت عمي يقولون لي من داخل نشم انج مدخنه خخخخخخخخخخ عقبها ارد ادخنه بدخون من ياس ماخذتنه روعه واحط الاعواد مال الريحه عمدخل كل باب تم الريحه لين اليوم الثاني والله روعه ^^


انا قبل لا اروح بيت اهلي اخلي دريشة الصالة والمطبخ مفتوحة عسب يتهوى البيت
لاني طول الايام في بيت اهلي واروح بيتي الخميس لان ريلي ينزل بالويكند
المطبخ ادخنه بلبان ومن اربعة ايام جي ياية من صلالة ويايبة وياي دخون عرايس حلوة ريحته جربته اول ما وصلت البيت حتى ريلي عيبته ريحة الدخون .. اخلي الجهاز شغال بالصالة عسب ينشر الريحة .. ويوم اطبخ اشغل الشفاط واخلي الدريشة مفتوحة واشغل هذا اللي على الغاز من فوق اللي يشفط الدخاخين برع مادري شو اسمه خخخخ واسكر باب المطبخ والحمدلله ما تنتشر لي الريحة داخل .. ابا شي يخلي ريحة البيت طول اليوم حلوة غير الدخون والعطور

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

وينكن رقدتن شو وين الحماس؟؟

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

> حاولي تسوين تهوية للبيت فتحي الدرايش وبعدين دخني البيت بدخون غااوي مثل دخون الياس واايد حلووو حطي في الصالة و بخااخ مال قلييد ريحتة حلوة وايد حطي شفاط حق ريحة المطبخ عسب يشفط الريحة وجي


اسوي تهوية للبيت وابطل الدرايش والدخون يوميا اسويه من غير العطور والحمدلله اتم الريحة لليوم الثاني بس المشكلة الطباااااااخ اللي تنتشر ريحته لان مطبخي داخل خخخخ

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

ممممممم استخدمي الفواحات اللي فهوم سنتر او لايف ستايل فنانه بصراحه

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

يالله انا بخليكن شوي بسير أخذلي لفة عالاقسام ونتشاوف بالليل ^^

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

> ممممممم استخدمي الفواحات اللي فهوم سنتر او لايف ستايل فنانه بصراحه


عندي منه وحدة بالصالة ^^

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

توكي يحلوه ربي يحفظج انشالله لقانا في الليل خخخخخخ

----------


## algalb

ليش ماخبرتوووني عن التجمع حراااام عليكم وانا من الصبح يالسه بروحي خخخخخخخ




ها شو الاقي ترحيب منكم ولا اتوكل ابركلي

----------


## دلاعة

يالله بسير اشوف التجمع 33 للكروشات 123

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

> ليش ماخبرتوووني عن التجمع حراااام عليكم وانا من الصبح يالسه بروحي خخخخخخخ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ها شو الاقي ترحيب منكم ولا اتوكل ابركلي


خخخخخخخخخخ افا عليج غناتي حياج الله قربي المكان مكانج بتنورين فديتج تعالي انا بسولف وياج توكي^^

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

الله يحفظج دلاعه

----------


## algalb

عررووووسه حبيبي 


ياي ثانكس فديتج عالترحيييب

----------


## algalb

شكل اكثر الي في التجمع عرايس يداد صح؟؟؟؟

خخخخخخ لاحظت انه اسمائكم ومكان الاقامه هههههه الي في قلبه والي في عيووونه والي خخخ الله يديم المحبه ان شاء الله

----------


## اخت بوحميد

الف الف الف مبرررررررررررروك ع موووضوع بعمارنااا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه هيه عاد شفتي قلب فديتج تقريبا اغلبيتنا عرايس يداد 

اخت بوحميد الله يبارك فيج حبوبه

----------


## algalb

ماشاء الله عليكم بصرااحه حلو التجمع احسكم تناقشوون مواضيع مفييده اتمنى نستمر كذي عشان نفيد ونستفيد 

شو رايج عروووسه تعطيني المايك الحين للموضوع اليديد؟؟؟؟

في انتضار الرد....

----------


## bintuae22

للرفع

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

هههههههههههه افا عليج حبوبه حولت لج المايك يالله سيري ونحن من وراج خخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

باااااااااااااااااااكـ ..
شنووو مووضووعكم ..؟؟؟
قلب هلا فيج اخبااارج ..؟؟

----------


## algalb

الصداقــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــه
إذا توفرت هذه المعاني في العلاقات الزوجية أصبحت العلاقة راقية ومتميزة، وليس كل زوجين تتوفر فيما بينهما الصداقة، فأحيانا يتعامل الزوج مع زوجته على اعتبار أنها زوجته وأم أولاده، فلها من الحقوق مالها وما عليها، ولكن مفهوم الصداقة هو التفاني في المحبة والرقة في المعاملة.



فلو أن العلاقة الزوجية تضمنت علاقة صداقة لا يستغنى كل واحد منهما بالآخر عن الآخرين، فيكون كل طرف هو مركز اهتمامه وصندوق أسراره، يعتمد عليه في المهمات الصعبة، فان سقط رفعه، وان مرض وقف على رأسه، وان احتاج أعطاه، وان طلب لباه، فهذه من علامات الصداقة، فالصداقة قرب قلبي أكثر من كونها قرباً جسدياً.


مارأيكن اخواتي 
شاركوني تفاعلوا معي 

مامفهوم الصداقه برأيك؟؟؟؟

وكيف تصادقين زوجك؟؟؟

برأيك كيف تنعكس الصداقه بين الزوجين في حياتهم؟؟؟؟؟
في انتضاركم................

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

مممممممم غناتي انا بظهر احين وبرد عليج خلاف انشالله بس عفكره موضوعج روعه لي عوده انشالله لن احين وقت الصلاه الله يحفظكن

----------


## algalb

مامفهوم الصداقه برأيك؟؟؟؟

ابدأ انا اولا مفهومي للصداقه هي علاقه ساميه وخاصه اذا توفرات بين الزوجين.....

وكيف تصادقين زوجك؟؟؟

ان اكون حافظه لاسراره ومستمعه له وقت حاجته للبوح بما يضايقه مساعدته اذا طلب مني شي وعون له في الشدائد والاهم من ذالك اكون رفيقة دربه ....

برأيك كيف تنعكس الصداقه بين الزوجين في حياتهم؟؟؟؟؟

تنعكس في تصرفاتهم وحركاتهم ونظراتهم لانهم بصداقتهم سيكوونون سعداء بكل لحظه يقضيانها مع بعض لانهم تفاهموا وتحابوا وذالك له الاثر الاكبر في تربيه الاطفال وتنشأتهم وينعكس ذالك على الاطفال ويأثر في اسلوووب حياتهم كامل.....

اتمنى ان تكون كل زوجه صديقه لزوجها واسأل الله العلي العظيم ان يسعد كل زوجين ان شاء الله

----------


## حرم ♥ سلطان

والمالجات عادي ولا

----------


## سيده البحر

> والمالجات عادي ولا




آكيد عآديحبوبة ( المالجة تعتبرمتزوجة ) ^__^


مامفهوم الصداقه برأيك؟؟؟؟

علاقة حميمة وتجمع بين شخصين يفهمون بعضهم

وما يحبون يفترقون ^^

وكيف تصادقين زوجك؟؟؟

أحاول اني اسولف وياه بشيء يحبه و كأنه أخوي


برأيك كيف تنعكس الصداقه بين الزوجين في حياتهم؟؟؟؟؟


كيف يعني ( تنعكس ) ؟؟؟

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

أين أنتن يا حريمات

----------


## يفداك قلبي

امممممم .. 

حبيبي الغالي ، لا لا مافاتني وايد خخخ خ .. 

عروسة حبيبي .. 

لا عادي ماكنتي متأخرة >> ع كيفي خخخخ

الجوري 

حبيبتي انا بقولج .. شي انتي مب مقتنعة فيه لا تسوينه .. يعني يوم عمتج يت وقالت فجي الغشوة 
اذا انتي ماتبين لا تسوين هالشي صدقيني غقب بيتعودون ع هالوضع بيصي رعادي عندهم .. 

بنات خالي مثلا يتنقبن ، بس اونه جدام الاهل عادي يفجونه .. وانا مايعيبني هالشي وابد مش مقتنعة فيه 
ياانج تتنقبين عن الغرب ياانج اتمين بحجابج بدون النقاب .. وهالشي امهم وابوهم مقتنعين فيه يعني دووم خالي
كان يطنز ع بنات عمتي .. ويقول انهم يتنقبون ومايلسون معانا ومن هالكلام .. فبناته المنقبات وفي منهن المعرسات
يفجن الغشوة جدام اخواني مثلا او اي حد من الاهل للأسف .. 

وسبحان الله يقولج من عاب ابتلى ، ولد خالي معرس من سنة تقريبا يعني اخوهم خذ وحدة منقبة وعمرها مافجت الغشوة جدام الغرب مع انها تيلس وياهم وتسولف بعد ، بس طبعا بحدود .. يعني سوت اللي براسها لانه لا عيب ولا حرام واكيد ريلها راضي عن هالشي وآخر شي خالي اللي يطنز ع هالسوالف اقتنع برايها ومايقول شي 

يعني المسألة مسألة وقت لا اكثر ولا اقل وبث ^^

----------


## أم حمودي كول

مرحبا

مساء الورد والغلا

اشحالهم الحلوااات

انا ملااانة
ولدي راقد
وريلي طالع 

امممممممممممم
واتابع التيفي واشوف المنتدى الحول

^_^


امممممممممم
معصبة من ريلي لووووول

ومقهورة منه 
قلت ايلس وياكم يمكن اهدي 
خخخخ
اوني عاد

----------


## أم حمودي كول

اففففف
من امس اقول لريلي ملانة ابا اروح البيتزا اتعشى 

امس قالي انشغلت وياب مال الدش عسب يغيره لنا

وطاف الوقت بليل 

واليوم قلت له وسكت 
طلع من الساعة 7 اونه بيروح يحلق 
ورد مب محلق 
ياب ثيابه من الدوبي وراح يعابل الالستالايت مال اهله 

وعقب راح اييب اخوه من الدوام ومارد للحين 
والله انه يقهر
وانا يالسه اترياه 
والله احس انه دش البيت وراح يعابل الستالايت مالهم وطنشني
شو اسوي
ابا اطلع اتعشى وياه برع 
ملااانة

----------


## أم حمودي كول

ما في حد هني

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

يفداك قلبي

مستحيل افج الغشوة لو شو ما صار حتى لو ريلي غير رايه وقالي فجيها ما برضى 
وما عليج الغلا كلن يرا الناس بعين طبعه ^^

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

ام حمودي كول

يا حرمة هدي أعصابج ولا تعصبين على ريلج يمكن الريال مب فايج يروح يتعشى برع
خليها يوم ثاني ولا تقعدين تحنين وتزنين فوق راسه بيهون عن الطلعة بعدين ^^
خلج كوول وقومي سوي عشى خفيف لج ولريلج ^^

----------


## أم حمودي كول

> ام حمودي كول
> 
> يا حرمة هدي أعصابج ولا تعصبين على ريلج يمكن الريال مب فايج يروح يتعشى برع
> خليها يوم ثاني ولا تقعدين تحنين وتزنين فوق راسه بيهون عن الطلعة بعدين ^^
> خلج كوول وقومي سوي عشى خفيف لج ولريلج ^^


ههههههههههه
زين حد رد علي

الجوري تسلمين الغلا عطيتيني ويه 
هههههه
فديتج والله
لااا بس انا وااايد عصب وبسرعة اتنزفز
ما ادري ليش
ابا استوي باردة بس ما ادري كيف
هههههه

توه رد وراح يسبح 
خخخ
وما اظن بنروح
الله كريم


انتي شخبارج؟

----------


## عيون عبد الله

مساااااء الخير ^_^

اشحاالكم و اخباركم ..!!


مكن اسولف وياكم ^_________^

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

> ههههههههههه
> زين حد رد علي
> 
> الجوري تسلمين الغلا عطيتيني ويه 
> هههههه
> فديتج والله
> لااا بس انا وااايد عصب وبسرعة اتنزفز
> ما ادري ليش
> ابا استوي باردة بس ما ادري كيف
> ...


شراتي عصبية وبسرعه اتنرفز بس فيني برود الدنيا كلها خخخخخ
بخير ربي يعافيج انتي شحالج




> مساااااء الخير ^_^
> 
> اشحاالكم و اخباركم ..!!
> 
> 
> مكن اسولف وياكم ^_________^


مساء النور والسرور
بخير حبوبة انتي شخبارج
ممكنين بعد خذي راحتج الغلا

----------


## عشقي عيووونك

اوووه ماشاءالله فتحتو التجمع الثاني يالله بالبركه والسموحه ما تفاعلت وياكم التجمع الاولي انشغلت عن النت

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

مسااااااااااااااااااااء الخير يحلوات شحالكن ها منو موجود خخخخخخخخخ ببدا اسجل الغياب تراني اللي موجوده ترفع ايدها ^_^

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

الجوري فديتج من تكتمل الشله بنبدا في نقاش موضوعج حبوبه^^

----------


## بدر0البدور

السلام عليكم وينكم الغاليات اليوم

----------


## بدر0البدور

أبله أنا موجودة

----------


## دلع بو راشد

مسآآآآآء الخير ع جميع الموجودآآت ..


شو امسيتن ...؟

----------


## بدر0البدور

سمحولي البارحة طلعت بدون ما أودعكم النت علق وما طاع يفتح 

وألحين فاتح الحمد لله

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

وعليكم السلام حيالله بدر البدور شحالج الغلا انا توني حادره

----------


## بدر0البدور

دلع بو راشد

شو أخبارج الغالية

----------


## بدر0البدور

> وعليكم السلام حيالله بدر البدور شحالج الغلا انا توني حادره


الحمد لله تمام

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

هههههههه فديتج بدوره انتي لج درجتين زياده شطوره^^

حياج الله دلع بوراشد قربي الغاليه الحمدلله امسينا بخير وسهاله

----------


## بدر0البدور

بنتي سهرانهوياي االيوم

ومب طايعة تيلس في سريرها

تبا تلعب بالكمبيوتر

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

سمحولي الغوالي انا بظهر شوي حاسة بضيج ><

----------


## دلع بو راشد

مرحبااابن .. 

هااه شوو موضووع اليله ..


^^

----------


## بدر0البدور

> سمحولي الغوالي انا بظهر شوي حاسة بضيج ><


شو فيج الغالية سلامات

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

ههههههههههههههههههه فديت روحها حياها الله بتنور هي وامها

----------


## دلع بو راشد

> سمحولي الغوالي انا بظهر شوي حاسة بضيج ><



خير فديتج عسى ماشررر ..

؟!!

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

بسمالله عليج الجوري بلاج الغاليه شو فيج ؟؟

----------


## بدر0البدور

ليش هذا الكسل اليوم وينكم

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

بلاكن رقود خخخخخخخخ الشله بعدها مااتجمعت اليوم

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

مادريبهن فديتج اصبري عليهن احين وقتهن يدخلن

----------


## دلع بو راشد

ما عرف شو بلآهم ..

 :Frown:

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

خخخخخخخخخخخ لا ماعليج احين بيحدرن هذا وقتهن اليوم بنرمس عن موضوع حلو ^^

----------


## سيده البحر

Hi ~ GiRLS

----------


## بدر0البدور

يالله بترياهن

----------


## دلع بو راشد

هلا سيده .. 


مرحبابج .. 


اقربي  :Smile:

----------


## بدر0البدور

مرحبا سيده البحر

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

هههههههههااااااااااي هذي سيدة البحر الحلوه دخلت 

بس عفكره ناقص درجه متاخره ههههههههههههههههههههههه

هلا حبوبه شحالج

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

ها خبرينا جربتي المسج ^^

----------


## سيده البحر

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


اونج عااد ~ فديتج و الله ^.^

هلا اشحالكم خواتي ,, شو اخبااركم ؟؟



شوموضوعنا اليوووم ^__^ >> حليلها متحمسة خخخخ

----------


## سيده البحر

مسج ؟؟

----------


## بدر0البدور

شو اخبارج

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> اونج عااد ~ فديتج و الله ^.^
> 
> هلا اشحالكم خواتي ,, شو اخبااركم ؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> شوموضوعنا اليوووم ^__^ >> حليلها متحمسة خخخخ


خخخخخخخخخخخ شفتي عاد 
نحن بخير غناتي شحالج انتي ها خبرينا جربتي المسج ولا ؟؟^^

----------


## سيده البحر

طيبةوالحمدلله ^.^

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

ممممم يمكن انتي ماكنتي موجوده يوم كنا نرمس عنه خخخخخخخخخ شكلي شفرت

----------


## سيده البحر

قصدج المسج الي ع السيدي ( الرواية ) ؟؟

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

نووووووووو لا فديتج غير نزلته في هذا التجمع مم شوفي في الصفحات اللي قبل اذا حابه

----------


## سيده البحر

المهم


منوالي تبدأو تفتح لنا موضوع غاوي وحماس؟؟


^____^

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

مممممممممم انتي عندج موضوع؟؟

----------


## عشقي عيووونك

أنا ترانيه وياكن أتريا طرح الموضوع عسب نتناقش

----------


## سيده البحر

هيه عندي !!


وانتوآ؟؟

----------


## بدر0البدور

عشقي عيووونك

أهلين الغالية شو اخبارج

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

ممممم مافي شي معين لين احين يالله انتي ابدي وعقب نحن ^^

----------


## سيده البحر

بدش ع الموضوع ,,,


كيف يكون التفاهم بينك و بين زوجك ؟؟


ان كانت عادات و سلوكيات مختلفة عن بعضكما ,,,


وبالذات ,, المتزوجات حديثا !!


الي هم نحناا !!

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

شو رايكن انا ابدا

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

> شو رايكن انا ابدا


فديتج روعتيني عليج الحمدلله انج بخير ^^

----------


## دلع بو راشد

ابدي جوري ^^

----------


## عشقي عيووونك

هلا بدر البدور انا بخير الحمدلله انتي اشحالج الغلا ؟

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

> بدش ع الموضوع ,,,
> 
> 
> كيف يكون التفاهم بينك و بين زوجك ؟؟
> 
> 
> ان كانت عادات و سلوكيات مختلفة عن بعضكما ,,,
> 
> 
> ...


الحمدلله انا وريلي عاداتنا وسلوكياتنا متشابهة 
يعني متفاهمين ويا بعض
واذا كان في سلوكيات وعادات مختلفة بينا احاول اني افهم سلوكياته وابرمجها في عقلي
ومن ناحية التفاهم نحن الحمدلله متفاهمين ويا بعض مثل ما قلت ^^

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

> بدش ع الموضوع ,,,
> 
> 
> كيف يكون التفاهم بينك و بين زوجك ؟؟
> 
> 
> ان كانت عادات و سلوكيات مختلفة عن بعضكما ,,,
> 
> 
> ...


مممم مشكوره حبوبه عالطرح الحلو شراتج ^^
شوفي حبوبه انا اول ماملجت كنت احس انه اطباع ريلي واايد صعبه خصوصا انه من النوع العنيييييييييييد وااااااااااااايد ولا عنده يعني لا خخخخخ بس الحمدلله عقب العرس تغير 360 درجه الله يحفظه وتفاهمي وياه مبني على الصراحه والحب هذا اهم شي ....هيه ريلي حساس واااااايد من تزوجنا يعني عادي يوم يشوفني مضايجه تدمع عيونه يوم بيعتذر بس فنفس الوقت يوم يقولي لا يعني لا احاول وياه بس بعد مااتعب يوافق^_*

----------


## سيده البحر

حلو^^

والبقية ؟؟

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

> فديتج روعتيني عليج الحمدلله انج بخير ^^


لا تحاتين فديتج مافيني شي بس شوي ضايجة ^^




> ابدي جوري ^^


بناقش موضوع اختنا وعقب بطرح موضوع ^^

----------


## سيده البحر

انا وريلي عنيدين و كل مرررره نعاااند بعض !!


تتوقعون شو حل هالعقده؟؟


؟__؟

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

البقيه شكلهم رقوووود اليوم حبيبي الغالي مادخلت وسوشنل وهنوده واحلى فرفوره وام سيف

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

> مممم مشكوره حبوبه عالطرح الحلو شراتج ^^
> شوفي حبوبه انا اول ماملجت كنت احس انه اطباع ريلي واايد صعبه خصوصا انه من النوع العنيييييييييييد وااااااااااااايد ولا عنده يعني لا خخخخخ بس الحمدلله عقب العرس تغير 360 درجه الله يحفظه وتفاهمي وياه مبني على الصراحه والحب هذا اهم شي ....هيه ريلي حساس واااااايد من تزوجنا يعني عادي يوم يشوفني مضايجه تدمع عيونه يوم بيعتذر بس فنفس الوقت يوم يقولي لا يعني لا احاول وياه بس بعد مااتعب يوافق^_*


سبحان الله كأنج ترمسن عن ريلي ^^
نفس طباع ريلج بالظبط
عنيد وحساس 
الله يخليكم لبعض ان شاء الله

----------


## مشاعر صامته

> مممم مشكوره حبوبه عالطرح الحلو شراتج ^^
> شوفي حبوبه انا اول ماملجت كنت احس انه اطباع ريلي واايد صعبه خصوصا انه من النوع العنيييييييييييد وااااااااااااايد ولا عنده يعني لا خخخخخ بس الحمدلله عقب العرس تغير 360 درجه الله يحفظه وتفاهمي وياه مبني على الصراحه والحب هذا اهم شي ....هيه ريلي حساس واااااايد من تزوجنا يعني عادي يوم يشوفني مضايجه تدمع عيونه يوم بيعتذر بس فنفس الوقت يوم يقولي لا يعني لا احاول وياه بس بعد مااتعب يوافق^_*




نفس ردج يا الغلا :Sob7an:  :Hamdolleah Emo:  :Hamdolleah Emo:  :Hamdolleah Emo:  :Hamdolleah Emo:

----------


## عشقي عيووونك

موضوع طيب سيده البحر 

بصراحه اول ايام الملجه لازم تكون في شويه مشاكل وخلافات بين الاثنين حتى اول سنه زواج لأن الاثنين مب متعودين ع طبايع بعض ومب فاهمين بعض عدل بس مع الوقت كل واحد يتعلم الطرف الثاني شو يحب وشو يكره وشو يسعده وشو اللي يضايجه

----------


## سيده البحر

صدج اختفوا ؟؟


اختي عروسة ,, نقصيهم درجاات >> خخخخ عيل انا شو>هـآع


ونقصيهم10 !!

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

> انا وريلي عنيدين و كل مرررره نعاااند بعض !!
> 
> 
> تتوقعون شو حل هالعقده؟؟
> 
> 
> ؟__؟


فديتج ماشي قده الا ولها حل انتي تنازلي شوي وصدقيني بتكبرين فعينه وبيليين بعد وبيتغير طبعه انا ريلي كان جيه احين والله حتى اهله مستغربين عموه تقولي سحرتيه بطيبج وحبج والحمدلله جربي ومابتندمين

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

سيدة البحر 

عنيد تزوج عنيدة يابوا واحد راسه يابس خخخخخخخ >> احم اسولف

انا بعد شراتج عنيدة وراسي يابس وريلي نفس الشي بس عناده اخف عني خخخخ

----------


## سيده البحر

ان شاء الله و بحااااول

^^


بس ساعات احس اني جاافة وما اعرف كيف الين وياه ؟؟؟

----------


## دلع بو راشد

أنا ريلي كاان فرق اول ما عرست بس مع الاياام وتعودي علييه رمت اغير فييه اشياااء واايد .. مثلا كاان عصبي ويعصب ع اتفه الاسبااب .. وكاان عنييد .. بس الحمدالله اتغير واايد وحتى اهله يسألوني يقولون شو سويتي فييه ..

اقولهم من الله هب مني ^^

----------


## بدر0البدور

> الحمدلله انا وريلي عاداتنا وسلوكياتنا متشابهة 
> يعني متفاهمين ويا بعض
> واذا كان في سلوكيات وعادات مختلفة بينا احاول اني افهم سلوكياته وابرمجها في عقلي
> ومن ناحية التفاهم نحن الحمدلله متفاهمين ويا بعض مثل ما قلت ^^


أنا وريلي نفسج أنتي وريلج

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

مثل ما قالت عروسة حبيبي تنازلي عن العناد اللي فيج وحاولي تغيرين هالطبع اللي في ريلج شوي شوي ومع الايام بتحسين بتغير

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

> سبحان الله كأنج ترمسن عن ريلي ^^
> نفس طباع ريلج بالظبط
> عنيد وحساس 
> الله يخليكم لبعض ان شاء الله



ههههههههههههههه فديتج الله المستعان بس ماعليج روضته خخخخخخخخخخخخ امين الغاليه ويخليكم لبعض حبوبه

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

خخخخخخخخخخ افا عليج سيدة البحر دواهن عندي ههههههههههههه بخليهن يعيدن الكورس خخخخخخخخخخخ لاانتي طوره مابنقصج

----------


## دلع بو راشد

> سيدة البحر 
> 
> عنيد تزوج عنيدة يابوا واحد راسه يابس خخخخخخخ >> احم اسولف
> 
> انا بعد شراتج عنيدة وراسي يابس وريلي نفس الشي بس عناده اخف عني خخخخ




ههههههههههههههه ضحكتيني والله من الخآآطرر

----------


## عشقي عيووونك

الظاهر مب بس انا اللي اعاني من العناد ^^ خخخخخخ

ريلي كان وااايد عنيييييييييييييييييييييد بس ولله الحمد تغير واااايد بدا يخف عناده وخاصه بعد ما يبت بنتي

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

أحس رياييلنا فيهم نفس الطبايع

العناد والعصبية خخخخخخ

الحرمة بأسلوبها وبشطارتها تقدر تغير هالطبايع اللي في الزوج ^_*

انتن وشطارتكن يا حريمات  :Big Grin:

----------


## سيده البحر

خخخخ


شرايكم نفتح موضوع عن ,,


مواقف محرجة ومضحكة ويا ازواجنا ؟؟

----------


## بدر0البدور

سمحولي الغاليات برقد بنتي وبرجع 


أووووكي أبله

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

ههههههههههه فديتج توكي نترياج لاتتاخرين عن الكلاس اوكي

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

سيدة البحر توكي انتي ابدي خخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## ام سالم

الله يوفقكن ان شاء الله

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

> ههههههههههههههه فديتج الله المستعان بس ماعليج روضته خخخخخخخخخخخخ امين الغاليه ويخليكم لبعض حبوبه


آمين يارب العالمين ^^




> ههههههههههههههه ضحكتيني والله من الخآآطرر


عسى دوم ان شاء الله ^^

----------


## عشقي عيووونك

بدوره ما عليج أمر رقدي بنتي وياج تراج بترقدين بنيتج خخخخخخ

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

بدر البدور

نوم العوافي لبنتج ^^

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

اين انتن يامتزوجات خخخخخخخخخخخخخ اوني ابله صدقت عمري

----------


## سيده البحر

امممممممممممم ,,,

بشهر العسل ,,سرنا انا و ريلي امارات مول


بعدما تغدينا بالمول باحد مطاعمه ,, قلنا نسير نشرب لنا خفايفو ايس كريم,,


انا ( طبعا اتشرط) >>> مو شايفة خير >خخخخخ



طلبت كوب ذو طبقات ملونة ومشكل بعصير و ايس كريم



بس العقدة كااااانت !!


ما عطوني لا بايب ولا ملعقة !!



استحيت اطلبها منه ومن العاملات جدامه ,,وحبيت ابين اني اعرف > اتفلسف هههههه



مسكته بايدي ,,, و ييييالله شو الي صاار !!



طاح الكوب وانكب على عباتي وعلى نقابي بالكاااامل ,, جان احس اني يااهلة 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



والعاملات يتراكضون يمسحون الي فعبااتي !! و انا امسح وياهم !!


و ريلي >خخخخ

فاار ويهه و حاط ايده على حلجه يضحك ههههههههههههههه

----------


## ام.سيف.

هااااااااي 

في حد موجود ولا اطلع ؟؟؟

----------


## سيده البحر

هلا بام سيف هلا 


هلا بالغالية


اقربي اقربي


تبين قهوة >خخخخ

----------


## ام.سيف.

> هلا بام سيف هلا 
> 
> 
> هلا بالغالية
> 
> 
> اقربي اقربي
> 
> 
> تبين قهوة >خخخخ



لا في خاطري فربتشينو وريلي ذلاني دوم اقوله وديني ستار بوكس اشرب يقولي باجر كل يوم بااجر

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههه بموت من الضحك اويييه خخخخخخخخخخ عادي حبي انا شراتج بس اقوى شوي 

هلا قربي ام سيف توني اسال عنج

----------


## عشقي عيووونك

موجودين يا أم سيف حياج الله

----------


## دلع بو راشد

هآآيآآت ..


مرحبابج أم سيف ..


اقربي ..^^

----------


## سيده البحر

هههههههه حليلج > يعني مو انا الوحيدة الي تعشق الكابتشينو وملحقاته خخخخخخ

----------


## سيده البحر

يلا يا متزوجاات ~ اطروا لنا مواقفكن !!

^^

----------


## عشقي عيووونك

اممم تستويلي وااايد مواقف والله بس الذاكره تعبااااانه ^^

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

مرحبا ام سيف اقربي حياج ^^

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

انا ما يحضرني شي الحين ^^

خلوني اعصر مخي واظهر لكن علومي خخخخ

----------


## بدر0البدور

بااااااااااااك

----------


## سيده البحر

بعطيكم موقف من مخي وانتوا عااد عطوني رايكم بس هوخارج نطاق موضوعنا السابق

!!


!!

----------


## بدر0البدور

شو فاتني ممممممممممم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عشقي عيووونك

بنات شوفو1 ***

----------


## سيده البحر

هلا فالأخت بدر البدوور ^^

----------


## عشقي عيووونك

الحمدلله ع كل حال صدق حاله غريبه ( ام بس سي 1 ) سوري

----------


## algalb

مساء الفل عالجميع شو اخباركم؟؟؟؟

اسمع اصواتكن وانا برع خخخخخ عنيد وعصبي شو السالفه قصروا حسكم الناس رقووود

تدرووون مافي ريال مو عنيد بس الحرمه هي الي تقدر تشكله وهي في الاول والاخير كسبااانه 


ادعووولي انه ربي يهدي بالي لاني معل الحمل صايره نار ما اتحمل شي بسرعه اعصب

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

مممممم انا فضيحه ههههههههههههههههه والله كل مااذكر اضحك اول يوم عرسي تخيلن شو صار 

الحمدلله وصلنا الفندق ومن انقفل الباب بغيت اموت^^ طبعا انا الحبيبه ماعرف ابطل فستاني من ورى تغربلت به وريلي حليله دخل ياخذ شور ^^تميت احاوط في الغرفه وهو خلص وظهر شافني بردانه هههههههههههههههههه قرب صوبي جان اصيح خخخخخخخخخخ قالي انا ريلج فديتج ماباكلج ببطل لج الفستان قتله لا ماسوالي سالفه وبطله خخخخخخخخخ المهم الطامه الثانيه دخلت اسبح ونسيت اخذ وياي فوطه او الروب مالي هههههههههههههه وتميت في الحمام ساعه ونص مع اني مخلصه ريلي تروع عباله شي فيني دق الباب وقالي اذا مابطلتي بكسره ههههههههههههههههههه قتله ماببطل قالي شي فيج قتله ابغي ملابسي ماشليتهن خخخخخخخخخخخ مات من الضحك جان يقولي انزين بوطيهن عند الباب قتله وبعد غمض عيونك يوم بظهر خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ سويتله فلم رعب حليله

----------


## بدر0البدور

هلا فيج سيده البحر

----------


## ام.سيف.

انا حاطه زوليه صغيره في الحمام وهالزوليه تزحلق 
وريلي حليله كم مره ازحلق بسبتها ويطيح ههههههههههههه فديته 
كسر خاطر جان اغيرها

----------


## سيده البحر

هلا فاختي القلب

يا رب يهدي بالج ^^

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

هههههههههههههههههههههههه حيالله بدر البدور نورتي فديتج لا ماطافج شي بس عطينا موقف يضحك استوا معاج 

قلب خخخخخخخخخخخخ حياج فديتج شفتي عاد اصواتنا عاليه

----------


## بدر0البدور

سبحان الله شايفة صورتها من قبل 

الله يعين اهلها

----------


## ام.سيف.

> مممممم انا فضيحه ههههههههههههههههه والله كل مااذكر اضحك اول يوم عرسي تخيلن شو صار 
> 
> الحمدلله وصلنا الفندق ومن انقفل الباب بغيت اموت^^ طبعا انا الحبيبه ماعرف ابطل فستاني من ورى تغربلت به وريلي حليله دخل ياخذ شور ^^تميت احاوط في الغرفه وهو خلص وظهر شافني بردانه هههههههههههههههههه قرب صوبي جان اصيح خخخخخخخخخخ قالي انا ريلج فديتج ماباكلج ببطل لج الفستان قتله لا ماسوالي سالفه وبطله خخخخخخخخخ المهم الطامه الثانيه دخلت اسبح ونسيت اخذ وياي فوطه او الروب مالي هههههههههههههه وتميت في الحمام ساعه ونص مع اني مخلصه ريلي تروع عباله شي فيني دق الباب وقالي اذا مابطلتي بكسره ههههههههههههههههههه قتله ماببطل قالي شي فيج قتله ابغي ملابسي ماشليتهن خخخخخخخخخخخ مات من الضحك جان يقولي انزين بوطيهن عند الباب قتله وبعد غمض عيونك يوم بظهر خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ سويتله فلم رعب حليله



هههههههههههههههههه والله ضحكتيني 
اياام حلوه تكون في شهر العسل ...ماتنسي هالايام

----------


## سيده البحر

هههههههههههههههههههه

عروسة اشفيج زيغتيه ههههههههههههه

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

ههههههههههههههههههه هيه والله واايد مواقف صارت لي بذكرها لكن انشالله

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> عروسة اشفيج زيغتيه ههههههههههههه



خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ محد قاله انا بروحي كنت زايغه والاخ رومنسي ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## بدر0البدور

موقفح مضحك

صراحة الموقف عورلي ريولي يالين نتمشى علىالكورنيش واحنا نمشي أذن العشا قال ريلي بنروح المسجد نصلي والمسجد مكانه لما تعدي الشارع يعني قريب من الكورنيش قلت يالله واحنا نمشي طحت كأنه وحدة تسجد ومكاني بين الشارعين ويقولي ريلي شو تسوى قومي فضحتينا بنصلي في المسيد وأنا أقوله أنا طحت ما يلسه أصلي

ويمشي ويضحك على طول الطريق

هههههههههههه

----------


## سيده البحر

انا بطبااعتي احب اسمع من الايبوود(ام بي ثري ) ^^


ودوم ريلي يوصيني اقفل الباب بعدما اطلع ودوم انسى وما اقفلها !!



وتذكرت فجأةوقفلت الباب !!

بس ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,




حطيت هالسماعات في ذوانية و من متى لا اسمع > خخخخ





حطيتها وتبت بسببها !!



ياك ريلي من برع !!


دق الباب ,,دق الباب ,,دق الباب !!


الحرمة وينها ؟؟؟



وجأة ,أشوف الباب انقلع منمكانه وبقووووة !!



زغت !! 


>>>>> طبعا انا لآتعليق > خخخخ



ويلس هووويهه احمر ,,, وعطاني محاضرة ما انساها موووول ^^ ههههههههههههههه

----------


## عشقي عيووونك

خخخخخ حلو الموقف انا اذكر في اول كنت اصيييييييييييييييييييييييح  :Frown:  ذكرى بايخه صدج

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

بدر البدورهههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههه خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ والله موقف يضحك ههههههههههههههههههههههه حليلج

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

سيدة البحر خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ دواج علشان تحرمين مره ثانيه

----------


## سيده البحر

> موقفح مضحك
> 
> صراحة الموقف عورلي ريولي يالين نتمشى علىالكورنيش واحنا نمشي أذن العشا قال ريلي بنروح المسجد نصلي والمسجد مكانه لما تعدي الشارع يعني قريب من الكورنيش قلت يالله واحنا نمشي طحت كأنه وحدة تسجد ومكاني بين الشارعين ويقولي ريلي شو تسوى قومي فضحتينا بنصلي في المسيد وأنا أقوله أنا طحت ما يلسه أصلي
> 
> ويمشي ويضحك على طول الطريق
> 
> هههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


أما انتي تحفةيا بدوور ^.^

----------


## سيده البحر

> سيدة البحر خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ دواج علشان تحرمين مره ثانيه


حرام عليه


و كل مرة اساله عن ايبودي ,, يقول : خشيته وما بتشوفيه !! 

اهئ ,, اهئ


اوني ماده البوز شبرين > خخخخ

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه اشكر فنه خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ حرام حليلج احسن تروع عليج الريال عباله شي ياج بسمالله عليج

----------


## ام.سيف.

بدر البدور وسيدة البحر مواقفكم واااااااااااااااااااااااااايد تضحححك

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

عروسة ههههههههههههه انا تقريبا نفس سالفتج

لما وصلت البيت قلت لخالتي وخواتي يسبقوني هناك عسب يبطلون التسريحة والفستان
طبعا اول ما وصلت بيتي كانوا خواتي وخالتي يتريوني بالحجرة واهل ريلي قاعدين بالصالة
ريلي دخلني الحجرة وطلع يقعد ويا اهله لين ما اخلص .. بعد ما فجولي الفستان والتسريحة لبست الروب مالي عسب ادخل الحمام عزكم الله واسبح .. دشيت وماعرفت افتح الشاور خخخخ تميت يمكن ربع ساعة احاول فيه وريلي دق علي الباب خاف يمكن صار فيني شي بالحمام ههههههههههههه لبست الروب وقلتله ماعرفت افتح الشاور والحبيب شاق الحلج خخخخخ فتحه لي وتم واقف حضرته قلتله لو سمحت برع بكل دفاشة هههههههه وبعد الشاور طلعت مالقيته بالحجرة حمدت ربي لاني مستحية موووت وبعدين دش الحجرة وشافني انبش بالجنط ادور اغراضي يا صوبي ولعب بشعري وسار خخخخخخخخخخخ

اسميه احراج من الخااااطر ويضحك في نفس الوفت

----------


## so chanel

في احد؟؟؟

----------


## سيده البحر

الجوري الصراحة انا لو فموقفج ,,جان بيغمى علي من الخوووف !!ههههههههههه

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

وييييييييييييييييييييييييييو الجوري ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه كشخه بصراحه انتي زين والله قدرتي ترمسين بعد ههههههههههههههههه

----------


## ام.سيف.

انا صدق نحسه اول يوم من عرسي عقب ما اتسبحت واتكشخت 
ريلي كان يترياني في الحجره اول مايلست حذااله ماتكلمت غير كلمتين وانقطعت عنا الكهربااا
ويوم طلعنا في الصاله اهل ريلي كلهم موجوديين وميتين علينااا من الضحك وتمت واايد الكهربا مقطوعه 
يمكن لين الصبح هههههههههههههههههههه يوم ماينسي

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

حياج سوشنل قربي ناقص درجتين خخخخخخخخخخخ متاخره

----------


## دلع بو راشد

ههههههههههههههههه موواقف صدق محرجه .. 

عروسه صدق لقطه ..انتي وجوري .. ^^ 


خانتني ذاكرتي ..ولا بخبركن .. من غير ولد كل اشوي ويصييح ...


الله يهديه ..><

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

اوييييييييييييييييييييييه ام سيف خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ حليلكم ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## دلع بو راشد

مرحبابج .. ختي ..


اقربي ..^^

----------


## عشقي عيووونك

فديتكن سوالفكن حلووه يعلها دوم ها الضحكه

----------


## سيده البحر

في مرة اتذكر لما صحيت من نومي سرت اغسل ويهيو اتلبس و ع طول للمطبخ


وريلي طووول هالوقت يطالعني ويضحك !!


استغربت !!


سرت اشوف نفسي يمكن شكلي يضحك !!



ضربني الفضول و سالته : ليش تضحك ,, ؟؟


قال : ما ادري ,, شو رايج انتي ؟؟ ويضحك


قلت له : لا تتدلع وتحجى ع طووول > اونها مستحية !!


يلس يضحك و يضحك ,,,


قال : ما شفتي كيف شكلج و انتي راقدة !! 


و انا ع طووول بوزت >.< و احمر ويهي ههههههههههههه



واصبحنا اليوم الثاني ,, رديت عليه نفس الموقف خخخخخخ



بس انا غييير >>>>> صورته هههههههههههه




فاج حلجه هههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

> ههههههههههههههههه موواقف صدق محرجه .. 
> 
> عروسه صدق لقطه ..انتي وجوري .. ^^ 
> 
> 
> خانتني ذاكرتي ..ولا بخبركن .. من غير ولد كل اشوي ويصييح ...
> 
> 
> الله يهديه ..><



خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ شفتي عاد 
بعدج صغيره على خيانة الذاكره فديتج ^^ الله يحفظه ويخليه لج

----------


## عشقي عيووونك

ام سيف امبييييييييه شو هالموقف خخخخخخ

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه سيدة البحر مواقفج روعه

----------


## ام.سيف.

هههههههههههههههه موقفج يضحك سيدة البحر 

استويتي نفسي دووم العوز ريلي واصوره وهو راااقد خخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## ام_شذى

السلااااااااااام عليكم عزيزاتي ...

شوم سوين ...

----------


## عشقي عيووونك

انا سجلت صوت ريلي وهو يشاخر خخخخخخخخ وسمعته اياه لانه دوم ينكر يقول والله اني ما اشاخر عقب بوز وزعل علي خخخخ ^^

----------


## بدر0البدور

موقف حلوة الصراااااااحة

ههههههههه

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

وعليكم السلام ام شذى ماشي نسولف ونذكر هههههههههههههههههه

----------


## so chanel

خخخخخخخ


انا اليوم صارلي موقف قعدت اضضضضضضضضضضضحك من قلب عليه

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

سيده البحر مواقفج اضحك الصراحة ههههههههههههههههه

----------


## ام_شذى

تعرفون ......اني رقدت ما عرف كيف من الساعه 10 وتو ناشه ><

----------


## سيده البحر

هههههههههههههههههههه توقعي في يوم بيسجل صوتج هههههههههه

----------


## so chanel

بدوووره حياتي كيفك

عروستنا 
ام سيف 
سيدة البحر 
حبيبي الغالي 

الجوري

وشخباركن 

نسيت احد ؟؟

----------


## بدر0البدور

سو شنل شو موقفج الغالية

----------


## so chanel

مستعدات تسمعن الموقف.........

----------


## ام_شذى

هلا و الله ....

اها اشوف مواقفكم هههه
انا بعد اول عرسي سجلت صوت ريلي لانه دووووووووووووم يناخر ويجذبني ههههه

حتى وانا اسمعه يجذبني ههههههههههههههههه فديته ...

----------


## عشقي عيووونك

الحمدلله ان نومي هادي احييد اني ما اروم ارقد قبل والسبه السيمفونيه الليليه خخخخ

----------


## بدر0البدور

مراااااااااااااااااااحب ام شذي ليش متأخرة الغالية

----------


## ام_شذى

امممم شو بعد

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

مرحباااا ,,
شخبااركم ..؟؟ عسى مافاتني شــــي

----------


## سيده البحر

في مرة حبيت ادلع و لبست نعال كعب ونحنا طالعين بنتمشى بس بالسيارة !!


من توني طالعه من الباب ,,, وع الدرج ,,,,طحت طيحة ماااا انساااها !!


و الريال بدل لا يساعدني يضحك علي !!


وانا قمت من مكاني وقلت له ,,,


يلا عشان ما نتاخر > اونه ما صاااارلها شيء خخخخخخ

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حليلكن سوشنل انا بخير يحلوه 

يالله مستعداات

----------


## سيده البحر

هلا بسو شانيل هلا بام شذى

 :Smile:

----------


## بدر0البدور

مراااااااااحب حبيبي الغالي

وينج يالله عطينا موقف مضحك صارلج وأنتي وي زوجج

----------


## ام.سيف.

هلااا والله بسو شانيل ..

----------


## سيده البحر

هلا بالاخت حبيبي الغالي 

شخبارج ^__^


سو شانيل


بانتظار مواقفج ^.^

----------


## بدر0البدور

مستعدين يا عروس حبيبي

----------


## عشقي عيووونك

نورتي الحته حبيبي الغالي

----------


## ام.سيف.

فديتكم مدام كتكوتي سواف راقد بسير اسبح بسرعه قبل ماينش مايرقد غير 10 دقايق وينش فديته

----------


## so chanel

خخخخخخخخخخخ

اختكم اليوم داخله جو مدري وش طرالي يمكمن لاني الحمدلله صحيت رحت وججبت شموع كثييييييييييييييييييييييره ومليت الحمام الله يعزكم وعطرته وسويت حركات حتا كريمالشعر حاطته في صحن خاص من جوز الهند ومسويه خلطة موية المود مع النشا وحمام مغربي وحركااااااات صدق من خاطر كنت ابي احس اني فسبا 

طيب المهم قبل لا ابتدي كل شي ولعت الشموع وطفيت اللمبه وتذكرت ان في باقي مناكير في اظافر رجولي تيب وقعدت فالبانيو وانا فاتحه الكشه وحولي الشموع وما استعملت قطن لا استعملت فرشه وكنت اصب الاستون وافرش اضافري ومدري وش طرالي وحطيت الشمعه عند رجولي

وفجاه خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ تشب نااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار فالبانيو واحيرق كثيييييييييير من اطراف شعري وشعري خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

يممه مت من الخوف بس ما علمت احد علشان لا يشمت فيني وكملت السبا حقي

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

فديتج حبيبي الغالي نورتي يقلبي لا مب وااااايد فاتج

----------


## سيده البحر

يااا امي!!


الحمدلله ان ربي حفظج من هالنار !!

----------


## عشقي عيووونك

هههههههههههههههاااااااااااااااااااااي عجيب ها الموقف زين انج كملتي بعد عسب ما يروح تعبج ع الفاضي خخخخخخخخخ

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه افا يسو شنل حمدلله عسلامتج الغاليه

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

بنات يالله ماقتولي طرشتوا المسج مال امس اللي خبرتكن عنه ولا ؟؟ وشو ردة فعل بو الشباب خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

هلا سو شنل بخير ربي يعافيج

سيده البحر اسميها مواقفج تنقع من الضحك هههههههههه

----------


## سيده البحر

[COLOR="Gray"]في اكثر عن موقف بس بحاول اعصر مخي^^ [ /COLOR]

----------


## بدر0البدور

الحمد لله على السلامة سو شنل


انتبهي مره ثانية الغالية

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

سو شنل الحمدلله على سلامتج حبيبي واوعي تعيديها مرة تانية خخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## سيده البحر

اتذكر يوم كنت لابسة قميص نوم بس فيه سلاسل ويشبه مال الرقص


اوني انا يالسة جدام الحبيب ونتبادل النظرات واشربه عصير الليمون 


وخلص العصير,,, اكيد بعدين بسير اكب له عصير !!


دبة العصير فالثلاجة يعني لازم اسيرجدامه لين المطبخ


 (وهاي حركة مقصودة عشان يبين الموديل ) 


انعلق بالقميص وسادة من الوسادات مال الاثاث ,,

بس وين اتعلق ,, من ورى ظهري ههههههههه

وفجأة اسمعه يضحك بصوت عالي وكأن شيء يموت من الضحك > تخيلوا اني ما حسيت هههههههههه



طبعا انا فيسي (( احــمـــرررر )) هههههههههههههههه

----------


## ام_شذى

ههههههه بسم الله عليج ههه

والله ما اي في بالي اي موفقا مممممممممممم بحاول اتذكر لكم شي

----------


## سيده البحر

اتخيلوا عاد انا اسييييير وهذا متعلق بظهري ههههههههههههههههه

----------


## عشقي عيووونك

سيده البحر ما اعرف ليش الدنيا معاكستنج خخخخخخخ

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

> اتذكر يوم كنت لابسة قميص نوم بس فيه سلاسل ويشبه مال الرقص
> 
> 
> اوني انا يالسة جدام الحبيب ونتبادل النظرات واشربه عصير الليمون 
> 
> 
> وخلص العصير,,, اكيد بعدين بسير اكب له عصير !!
> 
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## ام_شذى

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## سيده البحر

دومي دومي نحسة

وهو سبحان الله ما صار له موقف و ضحكت عليه مثل ما هو يضحك علي >.<


هههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## ام_شذى

اشوي وراجعه لكم ولدي نش

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

سمحولي حبيباتي انا بظهر
تصبحون على خير ^^

----------


## سيده البحر

خذي راحتج حبوبة ^^

----------


## سيده البحر

وانتي من هله يالجوووري^^

----------


## زوجة عبودي

هههههههههههههههههه


احلى موقف سمعته

بس ترا الدنيا دواره بيي الدور عليه خخخ

----------


## سيده البحر

> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> احلى موقف سمعته
> 
> بس ترا الدنيا دواره بيي الدور عليه خخخ


ياااااليييت ربي يسمع منج >> خخخخ شريره


ابي ايلسواحط ايدي ع بطني و اضحك عليه ههههههههههه

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حرام غمضتيني

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

الله يسلمكم ..اناااا 
يوم رحنا شهر العسل في الفندق باب الحماااام مب باااب ويتسكر وينقفل لاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
باب سحااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب ولا اذا طليتي من الفتحه يبييييييييييييييييييييين ..
تخيلوااااااا والله والله ماكنت ادش الحماااام الا اذا رقد ..واذا هوووو قاااعد بس يكون فالبلكوونه والله يابنااات رعب رعب بس اشوووى انه احنا ماطولنا في هالمنطقه ..عااااد او مادشيت الحمااام وانتوا بكرااامه تونه تونه داااشين الغرفه عى طوول دشيت وسكرته الا اقوول اشفيه ذي ليييييييييييش جي ..الا يقوولي لاتخاافين مب فاااتحه ولا بطل بس انتي حمدي ربج في باااب بعض الفناادق بااب زجااااااااااااااج <<ليش باب ماادري ..

موووقف محرج صج ..بس احمد ربي انه هالمنطقه ماطولنا فيهاااا ليلتين بس ..

----------


## سيده البحر

كل مرة لما يضحك علي

اطالع بنظرااتو انا ابتسم ابتسامة خبيثة >> بسم الله علي خخخخ


واقوله : مردوده


ههههههههههه

----------


## بدر0البدور

تصبحين على خير الجوري

----------


## عشقي عيووونك

وانتي من اهل الخير والجنه جوري

----------


## سيده البحر

موقفج اختي مرررررررررررررره يضحححححك


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

بنات بسكن ضحك ههههههههههههههههههههههه ويالله ابتدى الدرس الثاني احين تقريبا الشله كلها موجوده ^^

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

يالله يالله ..اهم شي انا مووجووده ..خخخخخخخ

----------


## سيده البحر

يلآ كلنا ويآج يآابله ^^

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

> يلآ كلنا ويآج يآابله ^^


هههههههههههه فديتج حبيبي الغالي 

توكي يحلوه احين ببدا احم احم

----------


## عشقي عيووونك

شو الدرس الثاني ؟؟^^ نحن وياج

----------


## ام.سيف.

باااك انا ردييت ... شو السالفه ؟؟ شو الدرس الثاني ؟؟

----------


## بدر0البدور

يالله شو الدرس

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

طالباتي المتميزات دوما ودائما >>>>خخخخخخخخخخ ابله تراني ههههههههه 
اليوم بنتكلم عن 1_ المضادات الحيويه في الحياه الزوجه 
2_ ابتكارات الزوجات الحلوات اللي شراتنا لازواجهم هههههههههههههه 
والباقي عقب مانخلص ^^

----------


## @أحلى فرفورة@

افا تبتدين الدرس وانا مب موجوده 

السلام عليكم بنات اشحالكن

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

عشقي عيونك + ام سيف + بدر البدور يالله يحلوات احين بنيدا نزلت العناوين خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

هلا وغلا ومرحبا بعد والله اني قبل شوي سئلت عنج اول مادخلت سئلت عن الشله كلها 

افا فديتج الحمدلله انج لحقتي ههههههههههههه ولا كنت بسجلج غياب

----------


## بدر0البدور

أهلين أحلى فرفورة

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

بخير فديتج ..وانتي ..؟؟

يالله تعالي قعدي عشااان تسمعين ماقالت شي مهم لين الحين ..

----------


## @أحلى فرفورة@

خخخخخخخخخخ فديتج والله يالله ابتدي بالدرس ياأبلتنا الحبيبه

----------


## ام.سيف.

اهلين فرفووره نورتي الصفحه

----------


## @أحلى فرفورة@

هلا وغلا فيكم ياحلوين يالله عاد نحن انحب من هاي الدروس تستانس فيها

----------


## @أحلى فرفورة@

الصفحه منوره بوجودكم

----------


## عشقي عيووونك

هل تقصدين ان نحن شو نسوي لكسر الروتين ولا وشو؟؟؟ 


انا استيعابي بطيء شوي

----------


## سيده البحر

اولا شوهي المضااداات ؟؟

وثاني شيء اي من الابتكارات تقصدين ,, السهرات ؟؟

^^

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

احم احم 
هههههههههههه طبعا حبيباتي خواتي طالباتي تعرفن اهم شي في الحياه الزوجيه التفاهم + الحب + التكافؤ الفكري بين الزوجين وعلشان جيه طرحت موضوع المضادات الحيويه في الحياة الزوجيه واللي اقصده هو 
1- كيف تقضين على الملل في حياتج انتي وريلج ؟؟
2- اذا صار خلاف بينه وبين اهله يحب انج تدخلين او يقولج خلج بعيد ؟؟
3 - وقت النوم شو هي الكلمه اللي تقولينها لريلج غير اللي تعودنا عليها ؟؟
حبوباتي في اشيا فخاطري اقولها بس ماروم ههههههههه الرقابه 
المهم يالله نتشارك علشان نكمل باجي درسنا ويكون فيه حماااس

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

> اولا شوهي المضااداات ؟؟
> 
> وثاني شيء اي من الابتكارات تقصدين ,, السهرات ؟؟
> 
> ^^


عشقي عيونك عادي فديتج 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه لاهذي بعد شوي احين نحن في المدخل لهالاشيا خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

شوفن حبيباتي مثل مالكل شي في هالدنيا اصابه بهد شي اصابه للحياه الزوجيه يعني انها تصاب بفيروسات وللقضاء على هالفيروس شو نتسخدم يحلوات ؟؟؟ اكييييييييييييد مضاد حيوي عرفتن واحين بخبركن شو هي الفيروسات ؟؟وكيف نقضي عليها بخبرتكن توكي

----------


## ام.سيف.

1- كيف تقضين على الملل في حياتج انتي وريلج ؟؟

دووم انا وريلي ناجر افلام ونطالعهم زطبعا اسويله جو السينما فراخ وبيبسي

2- اذا صار خلاف بينه وبين اهله يحب انج تدخلين او يقولج خلج بعيد ؟؟

انا اصلا ما ادخل بينه وبين اهله...
3 - وقت النوم شو هي الكلمه اللي تقولينها لريلج غير اللي تعودنا عليها ؟؟
قبل ماارقد دوم اقوله قد شو تحبني .. وهو يقولي قد الدنياومافيها ..(:

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

وييييييييييينكن يكسولات ماشاركتن ؟؟

----------


## سيده البحر

- كيف تقضين على الملل في حياتج انتي وريلج ؟؟

نلعب ورق اونو او نتابع فيلم ولا مسلسل ,, نسوي اكلة بالمطبخ مع بعض

اممممم ,, ندردش نفتح مااوضيييع هو يحبه وانا احبه مثلا ذكريات الطفولة, 



2- اذا صار خلاف بينه وبين اهله يحب انج تدخلين او يقولج خلج بعيد ؟؟


لا يطلب ولا انا ادخل ,, بس بنفسه يشتكي لي عنهم ( يفضفض )

و اسير اقوله كلمات حلوة تنسيه عن السالفة اون سوي شيء ثاني ,,,


3 - وقت النوم شو هي الكلمه اللي تقولينها لريلج غير اللي تعودنا عليها ؟؟


تصبح ع خييير + كوب شاي حاار ع ويهك > خخخخخ

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

ام سيف فديتج ربي يخليكم لبعض مممممم واحين ببدا بالاشيا المهمه واتمنى انها تفيدكم علشان نحذر منها ^^

----------


## بدر0البدور

1- كيف تقضين على الملل في حياتج انتي وريلج ؟

نطلع أي مكان ونغير جو أو نشوي حفلة شواء صغيرة حقي وحقة لأنه زوجي يحب يشوي فبين فترة وفترة نجهز للشوي ونشوي بالليل

2- اذا صار خلاف بينه وبين اهله يحب انج تدخلين او يقولج خلج بعيد ؟؟

ما يحب أني أتدخل بين وبين أهلة كله يقولي خليج بعيد أحسن بس بيني وبينه نتفاهم على إللي صار ونتناقش بالخلاف وأبينله خطأه إذا كان غلطان وقولة في النهاية هذيلة أهلك ومالك غنى عنهم

3 - وقت النوم شو هي الكلمه اللي تقولينها لريلج غير اللي تعودنا عليها ؟؟

أقوله لا تنسى تحلم فيني حتى وأنت جنبي تصبح على الحب والخير يا قلبي

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

> - كيف تقضين على الملل في حياتج انتي وريلج ؟؟
> 
> نلعب ورق اونو او نتابع فيلم ولا مسلسل ,, نسوي اكلة بالمطبخ مع بعض
> 
> اممممم ,, ندردش نفتح مااوضيييع هو يحبه وانا احبه مثلا ذكريات الطفولة, 
> 
> 
> 
> 2- اذا صار خلاف بينه وبين اهله يحب انج تدخلين او يقولج خلج بعيد ؟؟
> ...



ههههههههههه ربي يحفظكم 
خخخخخخ شريره عيل يالله انتبهي للاشيا المهمه احين توكي

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

> 1- كيف تقضين على الملل في حياتج انتي وريلج ؟
> 
> نطلع أي مكان ونغير جو أو نشوي حفلة شواء صغيرة حقي وحقة لأنه زوجي يحب يشوي فبين فترة وفترة نجهز للشوي ونشوي بالليل
> 
> 2- اذا صار خلاف بينه وبين اهله يحب انج تدخلين او يقولج خلج بعيد ؟؟
> 
> ما يحب أني أتدخل بين وبين أهلة كله يقولي خليج بعيد أحسن بس بيني وبينه نتفاهم على إللي صار ونتناقش بالخلاف وأبينله خطأه إذا كان غلطان وقولة في النهاية هذيلة أهلك ومالك غنى عنهم
> 
> 3 - وقت النوم شو هي الكلمه اللي تقولينها لريلج غير اللي تعودنا عليها ؟؟
> ...



يعيني يعيني ثرج هب هينه يبدوره هههههههههه الله يعدكم فديتج ويالله انتبهي احين

----------


## سيده البحر

> 1- كيف تقضين على الملل في حياتج انتي وريلج ؟؟
> 
> دووم انا وريلي ناجر افلام ونطالعهم زطبعا اسويله جو السينما فراخ وبيبسي
> 
> 2- اذا صار خلاف بينه وبين اهله يحب انج تدخلين او يقولج خلج بعيد ؟؟
> 
> انا اصلا ما ادخل بينه وبين اهله...
> 3 - وقت النوم شو هي الكلمه اللي تقولينها لريلج غير اللي تعودنا عليها ؟؟
> قبل ماارقد دوم اقوله قد شو تحبني .. وهو يقولي قد الدنياومافيها ..(:


حلو.. جو ..رومــآنتيكـ ~ ^.^

----------


## بدر0البدور

سيدة البحر أنتي شريرة

عيل كوب شاي حار على ويهك حرااااااااام

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

حبوباتي احين بقولكن عن الفيروسات وكيفيه الحذر منها عقب شوي لنها بتكون ابداع شرات امس^_^

----------


## @أحلى فرفورة@

والله احس حياتي استوت ممله دوم نفس الروتين ابا اغير بس ماعرف كيف
2-اذا استوا خلاف ما احب اتدخل بمشاكله ويا اهله حتى هو مااحب ادخله بخلافاتيه
3- وقت النوم مااتعودت اقوله شي يعني عادي يرقد وما اقوله شي خخخخخخخخخخخ

وبس ها الي عندي حابه اشوف ردودكم يمكن نتعلم شوي وانغير الروتين

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

الفيروس الأول : الغيرة تصنيفه : فتاك 

أسبابه : 

* الرغبة بالامتلاك 

* الشك بالشريك الآخر 

* الافتقاد إلى الصراحة 

طريقه العلاج: 

احترام حرية وخصوصية الشريك الآخر 

الصراحة التامة والمناقشة الهادئة الموضوعية 

الابتعاد عن الاختلاط قدر الامكان 

الفيروس الثانى : الكذب تصنيفه : قاتل 

أسبابه : 

*الخوف 

*التقصير 

*الهروب وعدم المواجهة 

طريقه العلاج: 

* تجاوز الأخطاء البسيطة للشريكين 

* معرفه الوجبات والمسؤوليات لكليهما 

* الاعتراف بالأخطاء ببساطه حين حدوثها 

الفيروس الثالث : العنف تصنيفه : خطير جدا 

أسبابه : 

* العناد والتحدي والجدال الاستفزازي 

* ضعف الشريك الآخر وعدم التكافؤ 

* بعض الفيروسات في هذا الموضوع 

طريقه العلاج : 

* الصبر.المسايرة .التسامح.القناعة 

* العطف والحميمة في العلاقة الزوجية 

* الصدق والصراحة في كل الأحوال 

الفيروس الرابع : تدخل الأهل تصنيفه : خطير جدا 

أسبابه : 

* تسرب المشاكل الشخصية خارج المنزل 

* كثره الزيارات للأهل واطلاعهم على تفاصيل خاصة وبدون مبرر 

طريقه العلاج: 

* المحافظة على سريه وخصوصية العلاقة الزوجية والاعتدال في الزيارات والاهتمام في شوؤن المنزل والعائلة أولا 

الفيروس الخامس : الانانيه تصنيفه : خطير 

أسبابه : 

* حب الذات 

* عدم الشعور بالمسؤولية 

طريقه العلاج: 

* احترام حاجات ورغبات الطرف الآخر 

* المشاركة بين الطرفين في السراء والضراء 

الفيروس السادس : البخل تصنيفه : خطير 

أسبابه : 

* طبع سيء وصفه منفره 

طريقه العلاج : 

* الحمد والشكر على عطاء الله والتمتع بالرزق الحلال واليقين بان الموت قريب دائما 

الفيروس السابع : الملل تصنيفه : خطير 

أسبابه : 

* روتين الحياة 

* الافتقار إلى التجديد في الأمور اليومية 

* الفراغ 

طريقه العلاج : 

* السعي إلى التجديد حتى في ابسط الأمور 

* قليل من التغير وخلع ثوب المثالية قد يفيد 

* ملا الفراغ بأشياء مفيدة وأفكار متجددة 

الفيروس الثامن : الكسل تصنيفه : خطير 

أسبابه : 

* منشأ ذاتي 

* الاتكاليه 

طريقه العلاج :

* تنظيم الحياة اليومين 

* الاعتماد على الذات قدر الامكان 

الإحساس بالمسؤليه 

وارجوا أن تكون مناعتكم قويه من كل هذه الفيروسات************

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

احلى فرفوره فديتج حاولي تغيرين شوي علشان تكسرون هالروتين عندج الاشيا اللي نقولها والليالي اللي نذكرها حاولي طبقين شي منها هههههههههههه حرام ليش عاد ماتقوليله شي

----------


## بدر0البدور

يالله يا أبلة شو هي الفيروسات

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

نزلتها فديتج

----------


## بدر0البدور

الحمد لله عندي مناعه كافية ولله الحمد

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

اممممممممممممممممممم

- كيف تقضين على الملل في حياتج انتي وريلج ؟؟
اذا قعدنه متمللين وحسية عليه متملل اروح ايب من الالعاااب الي عندنا واقعد العب معاااه ..اقووله شرااايك نطلع بره نمش يفالحوووووووش ..نطلع نروووح ع البحرررررررررررررر والله البحررررر مفعووووول ممتاااز حق هالمواااقف ,,امممممممممممممممممرااات البس واتكشخ بلبس التنكريه الي تعرفونهاا <<ممنوع الشرح المفصل رغااابه ,,
اممم مره حطيت فلم عرسنا ..ومره بعد حطية فلم وسويت بوب كوورن وطفية اليتااان انه احنا في سينما يابلفيييييييييييييييت والفلم كااان كوووميدي ..انا ماااحب اشوووفه متمللل احااول قد ماااقدر انا الي اسويه الجووو الحلووووو ..

- اذا صار خلاف بينه وبين اهله يحب انج تدخلين او يقولج خلج بعيد ؟؟
لااااااااا يقوولي صار جي وجي وجي بس شاااسوي,, ومايخليني اتدخل واتكلم جداامهم لا يطلب المشوووره مني ..او بس يقووول شصااار ,وبعدين انا ماااحب اتدخل بينه وبين هله لان اس انه شوووي وضعي حسااااس ..

- وقت النوم شو هي الكلمه اللي تقولينها لريلج غير اللي تعودنا عليها ؟؟

يعني شوووية حركااااات ومعاافر <<خخخخخخخخخخخخخ 
شكله ردي بينحذف ..خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## ام.سيف.

انشالله ياابله بنطبق الكلام الي كتبتي (:

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

> اممممممممممممممممممم
> 
> - كيف تقضين على الملل في حياتج انتي وريلج ؟؟
> اذا قعدنه متمللين وحسية عليه متملل اروح ايب من الالعاااب الي عندنا واقعد العب معاااه ..اقووله شرااايك نطلع بره نمش يفالحوووووووش ..نطلع نروووح ع البحرررررررررررررر والله البحررررر مفعووووول ممتاااز حق هالمواااقف ,,امممممممممممممممممرااات البس واتكشخ بلبس التنكريه الي تعرفونهاا <<ممنوع الشرح المفصل رغااابه ,,
> اممم مره حطيت فلم عرسنا ..ومره بعد حطية فلم وسويت بوب كوورن وطفية اليتااان انه احنا في سينما يابلفيييييييييييييييت والفلم كااان كوووميدي ..انا ماااحب اشوووفه متمللل احااول قد ماااقدر انا الي اسويه الجووو الحلووووو ..
> 
> - اذا صار خلاف بينه وبين اهله يحب انج تدخلين او يقولج خلج بعيد ؟؟
> لااااااااا يقوولي صار جي وجي وجي بس شاااسوي,, ومايخليني اتدخل واتكلم جداامهم لا يطلب المشوووره مني ..او بس يقووول شصااار ,وبعدين انا ماااحب اتدخل بينه وبين هله لان اس انه شوووي وضعي حسااااس ..
> 
> ...


فديت روحج ربي يحفظكم من العين يارب هههههههههههههههههههههههههه لاغناتي بالعكس حلو الافاده تعم الجميع تسلمين فديتج يالعاقله ^_*

----------


## سيده البحر

> الفيروس السابع : الملل تصنيفه : خطير 
> 
> أسبابه : 
> 
> * روتين الحياة 
> 
> * الافتقار إلى التجديد في الأمور اليومية 
> 
> * الفراغ 
> ...



وهــآآي نقطة مهمة ~ بالنسبة لي > خخخخ

مشكورة يالغلا >>> سويت save للصفحة


و تسلمين ع المجهود الطيب العطر

ياا ابله ^^

----------


## عشقي عيووونك

هههههه شكرا ع التوضيح مس عروسه 

1- كيف تقضين على الملل في حياتج انتي وريلج ؟؟

اكتب ع مرايه الحمام بالروج ( صباح الخير , كلام حب , اعتذار ...الخ) 

احط له كروت في مخبا دريسه بالخش طبعا عسب يشوفها بعدين 

كنت اطرش له اهداءات اغاني بس الحين لا ولله الحمد

2- اذا صار خلاف بينه وبين اهله يحب انج تدخلين او يقولج خلج بعيد ؟؟


إذا شي خلاف يقولي بس بطلعه الروح اخليه يرمس لانه ما يهون علي يكون مضايج وكاتم في خاطره طبعا انا ما اتدخل ومستحيل اتدخل 


3 - وقت النوم شو هي الكلمه اللي تقولينها لريلج غير اللي تعودنا عليها ؟؟


اقووول ايييييه ورااااك دوام يلا سير ارقد وخل عنك عناد اليهالوه خخخخ << حلوه الدفاشه احياااانااا اوعاد هو يتم يعاند لو قلت له جي 

طبعا في اسلوب ثاني اكيييد اتعرفنه اللي هو الدلع والكلام الحلو خخخخ ^^

----------


## ضايعه ف دنيتي

تجمع وااااااايد حلو ممكن اشاركم  :Smile:

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

هههههههههههههههههههههه انشالله فديتج والله اني احب اللي اجربه وييب نتيجه حلوه معايه اخبركن عنه لني اعتبركن خواتي والحمدلله علشان نعيش حياه حلوه مع ريلييلنا ^_^ ابلتكم طيوبه شفتن كيف هههههههههه

----------


## @أحلى فرفورة@

انا ريلي من النوع الي مايحب يطلع وايد وانا احب اطلع وايد واتملل من يلسه البيت فشو اسوي اخليه ايغير ها الطبع الي فيه مليييييييييييييت من طبعه

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

سيدة البحر فديتج تسلمين غناتي هههههههههههههههههههه يالله طبقي عاد 

عشقي عيونك ولو افا عليج واجبي حبوبه تراني مستكم خخخخخخخخخخخخ

ضايعه فدنيتي حياج الله الغلا قربي فديتج المكان نور

----------


## سيده البحر

اختي ضايعه

هلا فيج ومرحبابج^^ويانا

----------


## ام.سيف.

> تجمع وااااااايد حلو ممكن اشاركم




هي ممكن يالغاااليه ..(:

----------


## هنودة1985

السلام عليييييييييييكم ياااااااايه أركض 

أدري أبله أتأخرت بس بنتي توها رقدت فديتها ،،،

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

> انا ريلي من النوع الي مايحب يطلع وايد وانا احب اطلع وايد واتملل من يلسه البيت فشو اسوي اخليه ايغير ها الطبع الي فيه مليييييييييييييت من طبعه


فديتج معليه احين انشالله من ضمن المواضيع بنطرح كيف تخلينه يغير هالشي ويحبه بدون لايزعل او يضايج ^_^ افا عليج ابلتكم موجوده خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## @أحلى فرفورة@

حياج الغاليه اقربي ضايعه بدنيتي

----------


## سيده البحر

> انا ريلي من النوع الي مايحب يطلع وايد وانا احب اطلع وايد واتملل من يلسه البيت فشو اسوي اخليه ايغير ها الطبع الي فيه مليييييييييييييت من طبعه


ME~ 2

 :Frown:

----------


## بدر0البدور

اتفضلي 

يا ضايعه في دنيتي

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

> السلام عليييييييييييكم ياااااااايه أركض 
> 
> أدري أبله أتأخرت بس بنتي توها رقدت فديتها ،،،


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه عن طيحين معليه مسموحه علشان فطامي فديتها خخخخخخخخخخخخ بس اليوم توكي يالله تفضلي بالجلوس خخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## سيده البحر

هلا فيج هنوووووده


^^


يا مرحبابج

----------


## ام.سيف.

ابله بعد لاتنسين اتكلمي بعد عن كيف تغيرين الريال وتخلينه روووومنسي واايد اعاني من ريلي موول مب رومنسي

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

هلا والله هنووووده ..
شخبااارج الغاليه ..؟؟

عروسه صج ابله ..هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## عشقي عيووونك

حياج الله ضايعه ف دنيتي 

أحلى فرفوره ليش ما تحاولين اترمسين ريلج باسلوب هادي وحلو وتقولين له عن اللي في خاطرج

----------


## @أحلى فرفورة@

فديتج والله عروسه حبيبي انتي احسن أبله هههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## بدر0البدور

اهلين هنودة نورتي الغالية

----------


## ام.سيف.

هلاااا فيج هنووده نورتي الصفحه (:

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

> ابله بعد لاتنسين اتكلمي بعد عن كيف تغيرين الريال وتخلينه روووومنسي واايد اعاني من ريلي موول مب رومنسي


من عنوني فديتج انشالله وفالج طيب

----------


## عشقي عيووونك

مرحبا بج هنوده تعرفين اني حاسدتنج في وحده الله يهديها مب راضيه ترقد ناشبه لي في البعلوم خخخخخ

----------


## @أحلى فرفورة@

عشقي عيونك مشكوره ع النصيحه والله دوم جي ارمسه بهداوه واقوله عشان خاطر اعيالك نبا انغير جو طاااااااااااااااااف ايسويلي الله يهديه

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

حبيبي الغالي هههههههههههههههههههههه شفتي عاد خطيره ابلتكم

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

فديتج ياحلى فرفوره تسلمين

----------


## ام.سيف.

> مرحبا بج هنوده تعرفين اني حاسدتنج في وحده الله يهديها مب راضيه ترقد ناشبه لي في البعلوم خخخخخ




عيل انا شو اسوي ولدي عمره5 شهور ورقاده مب منتظم يرقد 10 دقااايق وينش

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

بنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات يالله انتباه بدينا في المهم خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ الحركات والدلع احين مستعدااات ولا؟؟

----------


## ام.سيف.

مستعدااات يا ابله ^_^

----------


## هنودة1985

> مرحبا بج هنوده تعرفين اني حاسدتنج في وحده الله يهديها مب راضيه ترقد ناشبه لي في البعلوم خخخخخ


ههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههه

ويو ويو ويو ويو ويو خل اتم سهرانه وياااج بلاج عليها فديتها 


بسكت احسن لي عن اتنش فطامي ههههههه

----------


## عشقي عيووونك

عاد انتي يا ام سيف مشكلتج صعبه شوي خخخخخخ ان شاء الله من يكبر بيبدا يتعدل رقاده ويثقل في نومه ربي يحفظه لج

----------


## @أحلى فرفورة@

يالله ابتدي وياج

----------


## بدر0البدور

مستعدين 


انطلاق

----------


## هنودة1985

وي آآآآآر رديييييييييي

اذكر عمري يوم أسير القريه العالميه قبل لا تبتدي اللعبه يحطون هاي الجمله خخخخخخ

----------


## سيده البحر

ام سيف,,

ا

----------


## عشقي عيووونك

ههههههههههههه ان شاء ترقد الحين احس راسي بينقع من حنتها شكثر تصيح هالانسانه  :Frown: 

وياااااااج يا ابله

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

> ابله بعد لاتنسين اتكلمي بعد عن كيف تغيرين الريال وتخلينه روووومنسي واايد اعاني من ريلي موول مب رومنسي



مب رومانسي00000
خليج انتي الرومانسية قوليله كلام حلو سويله ،مفاجآت حلوة ، احتفلي بمناسباتكم المميزة ولا تطلبين مقابل ولا تطالبينه باالمثل وصدقيني راح يتعلم الرومانسية منج
شوي شوي وراح تتفاجئين في يوم ما بشي ما كنتي تتوقعينه منه

وعسى الله يوفقج ويسخره لج وينولج اللي ببالج

----------


## سيده البحر

ام سيف ,,

اذا كنتي دومتعطيه هدايا ورودوغيره فمناسبات معينة تجمعكم

اكسري الروتين وانسي !!


و شوفي ردة فعله !!


و اقرأي اختي كتاب ( الرجال من المريخ و النساء من الزهرة ) 


تراه مهم وااايــد


اتمنى افدتج

 :Smile:

----------


## ام.سيف.

> ام سيف,,
> 
> ا




شو السالفه

----------


## الفقيرة لله

صباح الخير 
تجمع حلو 
>> بس مقهورة من ريلي  :Frown: 
.
.
.
تصبحون ع خير

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

ههههههههههههههه اللي ريلييلهن مايحبون يظهرون برع البيت وااايد خخخخ انا ريلي كان 24 ساعه برع البيت بس من تزوجنا صار عكس قانونه ههههههههههههه المهم 
مجربه ومضمونه احم احم ^^
طبعا ريلي كان مايتم فالبيت يعني من ردينا من الهني مووون يقعد معاي فديته بس يظهر وايرد الا الساعه 12 طبعا ابلتكم الحبيبه شو سوت علشان يقر فالبيت خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ ؟؟ انتن اعكسن علشان يظهرون ويتغيرون شوي

سويت دفتر فيه احب ولا احب توكي 
اكمل ولا؟؟

----------


## سيده البحر

بنات ~

انا بظهرالحينه واعذروني^^

وسوري يا ابلة قطعناج ^^وان شاء الله ما تنقصي من درجااتي > خخخخخ



يلا حيااكن الله


^.^

----------


## ام.سيف.

> ام سيف ,,
> 
> اذا كنتي دومتعطيه هدايا ورودوغيره فمناسبات معينة تجمعكم
> 
> اكسري الروتين وانسي !!
> 
> 
> و شوفي ردة فعله !!
> 
> ...



دوم اعطيه وروود واسويله سهرات حــلوه يستاانس بس احس شوي ويمل لانه مول مب رومنسي

مشكووره فديتج....(:

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

كملي ..

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

سيدة البحر لاافا عليج الله يحفظج حبوبه

----------


## ام.سيف.

كملي فديتج

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

سيده البحر ..الله يحفظج حبيبتي

----------


## عشقي عيووونك

تعرفون ان وريلي مقسمين الاجازات بما انه الريال لازم يظهر ويا ربعه ويتمشى بروحه

يومين لي ويومين لربعه آآآآآآآخ  :Frown: 

عقب استوت مشكله امبينهم وصار ما يظهر وياهم وكل الاجازات لي خخخخخ وناسه  :Smile:

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

انزين انا بروحي سويت دفترين صغار بطريقه حلوه وربطت كل واحد بشريطه عطرف وغلفته بتغليف حراري وكتبت ايجابياته وسلبياته وحطيتهن له صوب مخدته شوفن عزيزاتي كل وحده لازم تدلع في كتابة ايجابيات ريلها حتى فسلبياتها وشو تحب فيه وشو ماتحب انا بصراحه من 3 يوم لاحظت الفرق والحمدلله لليوم محتفظ بهالشي

----------


## بدر0البدور

كملي..........

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

امم انا ريلي 4 ايااام اجااازه ..
يوم حق ربعه ويومين لي واليوم الاخير ماايطلع من البيت يستعد لدوااام ..

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

ههههههههههههههههه انا ريلي يوم حق ربعه والباجي عدي لين مايداوم خخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

انزين بنات كيف تخلين ريلج مايروم يرقد الا فيج يعني حتى اذا كنتي فبيت هلج لظرف كيف تخلينه مايروم يتسغني عنج ؟؟ فهمتوا علي يعني يذكرج ويرد يشلج خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## ام.سيف.

انا وريلي نادر ما نطلع لاته عدنا بيبي واذا طلعنا وااايد يلعوزنا فــ دووم يطلع ويه ربعه

----------


## هنودة1985

أنا ريلي ينزل من دوااامه يوم الخميس ويروح بالسبت بس طووول ما هو موجود يكونون حقي وحق بنته نطلع و

نستانس والحمدلله

----------


## عشقي عيووونك

عنبو مب ربع هذيلا شريكاتنا خخخخ حرمه اخوي مسميه ربيع اخوي أم علي الريال اسمه علي ترا بس من كثر ما يتصل به ويظهر وياه خخخخخ 

حلوه فكره الدفاتر يا ابله بفكر اسويها

----------


## بدر0البدور

ريلي يوم حق ربعه ومب دايما هذا اليوم يكون نادرا

والباجي عندي

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

انا ببدا بنفسي والحمدلله ان النيجه فعاله خخخخخخ 
لدرجة انه حتى يوم يسير الدوام مايوديني عند هلي ههههههههههههههه يمكن من عرست 2 رقدت عندهم والسبب يوم اساله يقولي حتى وانا بعيد عنج ابغي ظلج في ملحقنا احم احم

----------


## هنودة1985

> انزين بنات كيف تخلين ريلج مايروم يرقد الا فيج يعني حتى اذا كنتي فبيت هلج لظرف كيف تخلينه مايروم يتسغني عنج ؟؟ فهمتوا علي يعني يذكرج ويرد يشلج خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ


أتعودينه على شـــي وصدقيني وااايد بيفتدقج إذا ما حصلج 

إن شاء الله فهمتي عااااااااااد

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

هههههههههههههههههههه هنوده يس بعد شي اشيا ثانيه مجربه

----------


## هنودة1985

> هههههههههههههههههههه هنوده يس بعد شي اشيا ثانيه مجربه


خبرينا أبله

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

اول شي عودته انه كل مايحط راسه عالمخده يشم ريحة عطري لني اعطرها بمسحه خفيفه علشان يرقد على ريحه حلوه 
ثاني شي اوعيه على صلاة قيام لليل دايما والحمدلله مب بس فشهر رمضان لا حتى ايامنا العاديه 

امدحهه جدام اهله واطري ايجابياته جدامهم واشاوره يمووووت فهالحركه يقولي وااايد تكبريني جدامهم اقوله انت دوم كبير اصلا فعيون الكل واولهم حرمتك حبيبتك 

اكمل ولا؟؟

----------


## @أحلى فرفورة@

والله موضوعكم حلو ووناسه بس بنتي اتصيح وان شاء الله اذا رقدت بردالكم والسموحه ياابله

----------


## عشقي عيووونك

افا يا ابله هذا وانتي اللي تعلمينا ههههه


اهم شي الدلع خلج دلوعه بس بدون ما تمثلين وتتصنعين وآآآآآآآآخر شي تملين 

استقبلي ريلج بالاحضان جنه مسافر مب راد من الدوام وحبيه ع يبهته ورحبي به 

واهم شي ابتسمي في ويهه خليج بشوشه سواء نش من رقاده او دش البيت او حت التفت وطالعج 

خلي اكله زاهب وثيابه اللي يلبسهم في البيت يعني كل شي بيرفكت 

هذا اللي انا اسويه

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

انا يمكن مرتين رقدت بيت هلي من عرسة واذا سافر بعد ,,
تعوووود وااايد انه انا الي اكوون راااقده حذاااااه ..ومره رحت مع بيت هلي شاليه وببابات عندهم اتصل لي فليل قاالي ترا بااايج دليني الشااليه بايي باخذج ..

اللهم لا حسد ..
الحمد الله

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

اي شي يييبه حقي امدحهه حتى لو كان مب هو اللي طلبته لنه ريلي ماكان من النوع اللي يحب يتشرى وجيه بس من عرس الحمدلله عودته وبديت وياه شوي شوي ويوم بطرشه الجمعيه ياخذ اغراض للثلاجه والمطبخ مالنا اكتبله اياهم بدلع ههههههههههه حتى مره ربيعه كان وياه وقرى المكتوب لن ريلي كان يرتب الاغراض في الموتر قاله حمستني للعرس الله يسعدكم خخخخخخخخخخخ 

وهيه عةدته كل اسبوع من يوم الجمعه انه يلقى ريوقه جاهز عالكرفايه بس ينش يتغسل ويرد يتريق يقولي والله بدونج انا ولا شي وينج عني من زمان ههههههههههههههه حتى يقول لهلي انا اعرف بنتكم من يوم هي فبطن عمتي (( ماماتي )) 

اكمل ولا؟؟ههههههههههههههههههههه رقدتن

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

خخخخخخخ فرفوره الله يحفظج الغلا

عشقي عيونك هههههههههههههه عادي فديتج ومنكم نستفيد

----------


## ام.سيف.

كملي ...

----------


## هنودة1985

كملي فديتج والله وااايد اشياء بطبقها 

الله يسعدكم يااارب

----------


## بدر0البدور

كملي ما ورانا شي غير نسمعج

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

الله يخليكم لبعض ..

نفســـــي ..

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

يوم يكون عنده دوام اضبط المنبه في تيلفونه مع اني انا اللي اوعيه بس علشان بعد يلقى شي مني (( الحب الذي في قلبي حلق إليك مسافراً فشعر به تيلفونك فهل تشعر به أنت)) احم احم وطبعا يكون الرد حلو 

وبعد اذا ماكان فمهمه ارقده فالتيلفون طبعا اقوله الاذكار وابدابالقصص هههههههههههههه شريت كتاب قصص مال الاطفال 

مممم وبعد بين فتره وفرته اسوي له شيكات الحب بعدد القبلات ^^
وكوبونات الحب

----------


## عشقي عيووونك

بناااات انا بترخص ريلي راد من دوامه الحين 

فديتكن حصلي الشرف والله اني سولفت وياكن الليله 

نتلاقى على خير ان شاءالله

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

> كملي فديتج والله وااايد اشياء بطبقها 
> 
> الله يسعدكم يااارب


فديت روحج طبقيها الغاليه واي شي تبينه انا حاضره ^^
امين يالغلا وياج انشالله

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

> الله يخليكم لبعض ..
> 
> نفســـــي ..


امين حبيبتي احم احم انتي توامي الثاني هههههههههههه 
ربي يحفظكم انشالله

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

الله يحفظج الغاليه

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

عشقي عيونك الله يحفظج ..

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

وسويت بطاقه من تصميمي صغنونه هي وغلفتها تغليف حراري وحطيتها فبوكه وكتبت فيها (( ليتني هالبوك.. تدري ليش يا حبيبي عشان أكون دايم معاك). خخخخخخ يرد علي ويقولي البوك وراعيه رهن اشاره منج وانتي وياي فكل مكان

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

وبما ان ريلي دوامه اسبوع بسبوع فانا مسويه جدول رومنسي له خخخخخخخخ ق الاسبوع كامل علشان الروتين والحمدلله عمرنا ماحسينا بالملل لدرجة حتى فالعيد اهله كلهم ساروا الحديقه الظهر خخخخخخخخخخخخخ الا انا وهو تمينا فالبيت

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

فديتج ..الافكاار متشاابهااا

----------


## bellegirl

وصلت تهني من فترة بس لإني كسولة وياية متأخرة كنت أقرى الدرس من الاول ,, نوني لاحقة عليكم ^__^ ,, والله أول مرة أشوف الموضوع خسارة جان شاركت من البداية ,, ماشاء الله عليكن ,, حبيبي الغالي و عروسة حبيبي ربي يحفظ لكم أزواجكم ويسخركم لهم واعطوني أرقامهم أبغى اصاحبهم بريلي يمكن يستفيد شوي خخخ لا فديته مب مقصر بعد ,, بس عاد رياييلكم شي ثاني ماشاء الله ( عسب لا تقولون حسد أو شي ,, ما أتمنى لكن غير الخير ) واستانست يوم شفت كلامكم جي بدال الحريم الي نازلين سب فرياييلهم ليل نهار أوف تعبنا ,, الموهيم ,, وايد مستانسة وقاعدة أستفيد وياكن ,, بس سؤال للأبلة إذا قبلتني تلميذة عندها ,, عادي بعد مت يرقد ريلي أخليه بالسرير وأقوم ولا لازم أروح صوبه ,, مافيني رقاد  :Frown:  رغم اني أسوي له دوم مساج قبل لا ينام وهو متعود على هذا الشي وللحين الحمدلله ماعمرنا نمنا بعاد عن بعض مايرضى فديته بس هل أوكي ولا شو الراي ^__^ ؟

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

خخخخخخخخخخخخ الحمدلله غناتي هههههه خلاص انتي الاخصائيه هههههههههههههههههه

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

ههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

> وصلت تهني من فترة بس لإني كسولة وياية متأخرة كنت أقرى الدرس من الاول ,, نوني لاحقة عليكم ^__^ ,, والله أول مرة أشوف الموضوع خسارة جان شاركت من البداية ,, ماشاء الله عليكن ,, حبيبي الغالي و عروسة حبيبي ربي يحفظ لكم أزواجكم ويسخركم لهم واعطوني أرقامهم أبغى اصاحبهم بريلي يمكن يستفيد شوي خخخ لا فديته مب مقصر بعد ,, بس عاد رياييلكم شي ثاني ماشاء الله ( عسب لا تقولون حسد أو شي ,, ما أتمنى لكن غير الخير ) واستانست يوم شفت كلامكم جي بدال الحريم الي نازلين سب فرياييلهم ليل نهار أوف تعبنا ,, الموهيم ,, وايد مستانسة وقاعدة أستفيد وياكن ,, بس سؤال للأبلة إذا قبلتني تلميذة عندها ,, عادي بعد مت يرقد ريلي أخليه بالسرير وأقوم ولا لازم أروح صوبه ,, مافيني رقاد  رغم اني أسوي له دوم مساج قبل لا ينام وهو متعود على هذا الشي وللحين الحمدلله ماعمرنا نمنا بعاد عن بعض مايرضى فديته بس هل أوكي ولا شو الراي ^__^ ؟


حياج الله غناتي ونورتي التجمع يحلوه ممممممممممممم لامب كسوله انتي اكيد متميزه مثل الباجيات خخخخخخخخخ انا بلتكم واقبلج تلميذه اكييييييييييييد حبوبه ويحفظج انشالله لافديتج لاحسد ولا شي افا عليج كلنا خوات ونفيد ونستفيد ههههههههههههه حليله ربي يحفظكم لبعض انشالله والحمدلله انج قريتي الدرس خخخخخخخخخخ ممم والله هالحريم اسمحيلي اقولج مافيهن خير لن اللي تخاف من ربها ماتذكر ريلها في غيابه بهالطريقه 
خخخخخخخ هيه فديتج سيري عنده وخليه يحس بريحتج وروحي عنه ^_* حركات خخخخخخخخخخخخخ الله يخليكم لبعض واحسن انج معودتنه على شي والله لايغير عليكم وحياج ويانا

----------


## om نصور

صباح الخير بنيات

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

صباح النور ام نصور حياج قربي

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

هلا صباااحج خييييييييييييييير ..
انزين اشفيكم صاار خمووول ..
,,

----------


## بدر0البدور

صباح النور أو منصور

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ لا فديتج بس السيرفس شوي بطي

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

يالله بخليكم بسيييييييييييييير للغالي ,,
تصبحوون على خيييييير

----------


## bellegirl

> حياج الله غناتي ونورتي التجمع يحلوه ممممممممممممم لامب كسوله انتي اكيد متميزه مثل الباجيات خخخخخخخخخ انا بلتكم واقبلج تلميذه اكييييييييييييد حبوبه ويحفظج انشالله لافديتج لاحسد ولا شي افا عليج كلنا خوات ونفيد ونستفيد ههههههههههههه حليله ربي يحفظكم لبعض انشالله والحمدلله انج قريتي الدرس خخخخخخخخخخ ممم والله هالحريم اسمحيلي اقولج مافيهن خير لن اللي تخاف من بها ماتذكر ريلها في غيابه بهالطريقه 
> خخخخخخخ هيه فديتج سيري عنده وخليه يشم ريحتج وروحي عنه ^_* حركات خخخخخخخخخخخخخ الله يخليكم لبعض واحسن انج معودتنه على شي والله لايغير عليكم وحياج ويانا


فديت الابلة والله ,, لو كانو كل الابلات جي جان ستوينا دكتورات ههههه ,, ومشكورة فديتج على الترحيب الحار ربي يسرج دوم

صدق كلامج طايحين فيهم كلام الله لا يراويج ومايعرفون ان الواحد يوم يأشر لحد بأصبع يتمون أ{بع أصابع تأشرله هو نفسسه ,, محد كامل الواحدة تسوي الي عليها وان شاء الله رب العالمين بيسر أمورها ^__^

انزين عجبتني وااايد فكرت اتصحيه قيام الليل والله سي حلو أ،ا أصحيه دووووووم حق الفجر وفرمضان حق القيام بعد بس من اليوم ورايح بوعيه رغم ان رقاده مش سهل بس بنشوف ان شاء الله  :Smile:  ,, الحين ريلي ناااام خلاص وأنا كنت أسوي له مساج وطبعا العطر ضروري منه ,, وتمينا نسولف وجي لين نام بس أنا مافيني رقاد حطيت المخدة مكاني خخخخ وكل شوي أروح أتأكد انه نايم عادي صح ^__^ ؟

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

يجماعة الخير ملل الايام مب طايعه تعدي بسرعه والله احسب الايام متى بيستوي يوم الاحد خخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

وانتي من اهله حبيبي الغالي الله يحفظج ^_^

----------


## هنودة1985

> يالله بخليكم بسيييييييييييييير للغالي ,,
> تصبحوون على خيييييير


وانتي من اهله فديتج

----------


## bellegirl

ههه شكله ريلج مش موجود عشان جي :]

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

> فديت الابلة والله ,, لو كانو كل الابلات جي جان ستوينا دكتورات ههههه ,, ومشكورة فديتج على الترحيب الحار ربي يسرج دوم
> 
> صدق كلامج طايحين فيهم كلام الله لا يراويج ومايعرفون ان الواحد يوم يأشر لحد بأصبع يتمون أ{بع أصابع تأشرله هو نفسسه ,, محد كامل الواحدة تسوي الي عليها وان شاء الله رب العالمين بيسر أمورها ^__^
> 
> انزين عجبتني وااايد فكرت اتصحيه قيام الليل والله سي حلو أ،ا أصحيه دووووووم حق الفجر وفرمضان حق القيام بعد بس من اليوم ورايح بوعيه رغم ان رقاده مش سهل بس بنشوف ان شاء الله  ,, الحين ريلي ناااام خلاص وأنا كنت أسوي له مساج وطبعا العطر ضروري منه ,, وتمينا نسولف وجي لين نام بس أنا مافيني رقاد حطيت المخدة مكاني خخخخ وكل شوي أروح أتأكد انه نايم عادي صح ^__^ ؟


هههههههههههههههههههههههه فديتج والله 
غناتي بدل المخده شرايج تشلينها وتحطين شي خاص فيج يعني لبس معين مثلا بس فيه ريحة عطرج احلى واحلى^_*

----------


## بدر0البدور

وانتي من اهله حبيبي الغالي الله يحفظج

----------


## bellegirl

> هههههههههههههههههههههههه فديتج والله 
> غناتي بدل المخده شرايج تشلينها وتحطين شي خاص فيج يعني لبس معين مثلا بس فيه ريحة عطرج احلى واحلى^_*



يا سلام على الافكار الحلوة بس ترى المخذة عشان هي من الفرو ناعمة ونفس حرارة الجسم هو بيتحسبها أنا ,, غذا شلتها بيحس بالفراغ ولا شرايج ؟

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

> يا سلام على الافكار الحلوة بس ترى المخذة عشان هي من الفرو ناعمة ونفس حرارة الجسم هو بيتحسبها أنا ,, غذا شلتها بيحس بالفراغ ولا شرايج ؟


خخخخخ عيونج الاحلى يقمر^_^
ههههههههه حرام لا شليها فديتج مب حلوه بعدين عادي اذا سرتي عنه بيحطها وبتعود على غيابج لاسمح الله انتبهي على هالنطقه اما لبسج غير حطيله شي ناعم اعتقد فهمتي ^_* احم احم ويكون حلو وريحتج فيه

----------


## bellegirl

خخخ يسلمو على الافكار السويت حبوبة ,, شكلي بروح له روحي ,, عسب أصحيه حق الصلاة ان شاء الله :]

وبرتاح أنا شوي لين أقوم أتسحر بإذن الله ,, تصبحين على ألف خير وان شاء الله استوي تلميذة دائمة عندج وبتحصليني كل يوم اهني ^__^

ربي يسخرلنا أزواجنا ويوفقنا لما يحبه ويرضاه , آميـــــن

----------


## هنودة1985

عروسه ،،، أنتي أفكارج جهنميه ماشاءالله علييييييييج ،،، وينج عنا من زماااااااااااااااااااااان ههههه

----------


## bellegirl

تصبحون على خير :]

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه الله يحفظج فديتج انشالله الغاليه دوم نلقاج عخير 

امين يارب 

هنوده خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ انا هني فديتج وانشالله انه افكاري تفيدكن وتعيبكن حبوبه

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

وانتي من اهل الخير الغاليه

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

هنوده متى بترقدين ؟؟

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

السموحه منكن عزازاتي حاسه بتعب هذا ويع الظهر مب طايع يخوز ههههههههههه شكلي بعاقب ظهري ومابرقد عليه موول خخخخخخخخخخ تصبحون على خير وانشالله اشوفكن باجر ربي يحفظكن ياطالباتي

----------


## بدر0البدور

انا برقد تصبحون علىخير

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

وانتي من اهله وانا بعد

----------


## عشقي العين

السلام عليكم

----------


## يفداك قلبي

صبـــاح الخير .. 

بنات غيرن الشفتات ، ابا وحدة تسهر معاي الصبح خخخخخخ .. 

والله شو هاا ماالحق ع شي .. =( ..

----------


## دلع بو راشد

> صبـــاح الخير .. 
> 
> بنات غيرن الشفتات ، ابا وحدة تسهر معاي الصبح خخخخخخ .. 
> 
> والله شو هاا ماالحق ع شي .. =( ..



هلا صبآآح انووور..


حتى انآآآ تم ولدي طول اليل يصييح من جييه ما لحقت عليهن ..


شحالج ؟شوو اصبحتي..؟

----------


## نجــديــة

السلام عليكم
في احد
ولااتيسر

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

عروسة حبيبي 

تسلمين حبيبي على هالأفكار الحلوة .. 
لا تبخلين علينا اتحفينا بكل ما هو جديد من صوبش يا أم الحركات هههههههه

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه الجوري افا عليج من عنوني فالج طيب بس لاتغيبين عن الدرس احم احم

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

ان شاء الله ابله  :Big Grin:

----------


## ملاك بروحها

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة بنات بغيت اسالكم من وين تيييبون هالسوالف ترانا نبى نتعلم ومنكم نستفيد

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

ملاك بروحها

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

حياج الله بينا حبوبة 

هالتجمع مسوينه لتبادل الخبرات ونعطي وناخذ افكار ونستفيد من بعض

خلج متواصله ويانا حبوبة وشاركي ويانا عسب نستفيد منج ^^

وحياج الله مرة ثانية

----------


## ام قصـايد

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك

----------


## أشواق_دبي

حلووو التجمع واول مره اشوفه الصراااحه 

خلاااص حجزولي كرسي وياكن ^^

----------


## يفداك قلبي

> هلا صبآآح انووور..
> 
> 
> حتى انآآآ تم ولدي طول اليل يصييح من جييه ما لحقت عليهن ..
> 
> 
> شحالج ؟شوو اصبحتي..؟


هلا الغالية ، اسمحيلي مارديت عليج ماقدرت ادخل انشغلت وايد ..

فديته ربي يحفظه ويخليه لج .. 

انا الحمدلله بخي روعافية وانتي شحالج ^^ .. 




> عروسة حبيبي 
> 
> تسلمين حبيبي على هالأفكار الحلوة .. 
> لا تبخلين علينا اتحفينا بكل ما هو جديد من صوبش يا أم الحركات هههههههه


شو هي الافكار انا ابا اعرف حطولي رقم الصفحة او حطولي الرابط نفسه خخخخ



ومسا الخير للعشرينيات هع هع

----------


## بدر0البدور

مساء الخير

----------


## بدر0البدور

حد هني وإلا أطلع

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

الســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلام عليكن ياطالباتي شحالكن ها تجمعتن ولا بعدكن خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ اليوم ببدا انقص درجات

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

وعليكم السلام عروووووووسة صبري عليهن شوي لين ما يتيمعن يبالهن ساعتين خخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## بدر0البدور

انا موجودة أبلة 

أنتي ليش متأخرة الغالية

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

هههههههههههههههه هلا الجوري فديتج شحالج ^_*

حيالله الشاطره فديتج كنت مشغوله شوي اذاكر لخو ريلي خخخخخخخخخخ خلص وقته وبدى وقت طالباتي

----------


## بدر0البدور

الجوري شو اخبارج الغالية

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

مرحبا بدورة بخير ربي يعافيج
شحالج انتي ^^

عروسووو بخير الحمدلله شحالج انتي >> هااا شرفت السفيرة عزيزة  :Big Grin:

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

هههههههههههههههههه لاالحمدلله

----------


## بدر0البدور

ابلة شو أخبارج الغالية

تعرفين وااايد استفدت من افكارج الحلوة

وأنا اليوم عندي فكرة حلوة وبسيطة بس يتجمعن الخوات الباجيات بقولها

وحبيت اسأل عن اختنا عايشة الكندي مالها حس وكانت تعبانة ما أدري يمكن ربت لنها داخلة التاسع

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

خخخخخخ بس ريلي زعلان مني فديته دلوع^_^

----------


## بدر0البدور

الحمد لله تمام الجوري

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

> ابلة شو أخبارج الغالية
> 
> تعرفين وااايد استفدت من افكارج الحلوة
> 
> وأنا اليوم عندي فكرة حلوة وبسيطة بس يتجمعن الخوات الباجيات بقولها
> 
> وحبيت اسأل عن اختنا عايشة الكندي مالها حس وكانت تعبانة ما أدري يمكن ربت لنها داخلة التاسع


فديتج يعيون الابله شحالج انتي وعلومها بنوتج 
الحمدلله فديتج انج اسنفدتي واهم شي انج تطبقين علشان تلاحظين التغيير فريلج ^^

انشالله الغلا من تتجمع الشله قولها فانتظارج ^_^
حليلها ربي يقومها بالسلامه ويحفظها

----------


## بدر0البدور

الله لايب الزعل بينكم يا أبلة

خير شو صاير

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

اسمحن لي حريم هالويكند ما بقدر ادش ^^

----------


## بدر0البدور

الحمد لله تمام بنتي زينة بس شوية مزكومة وصدرها تعبان

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

بدر البدور نتريا فكرتج على أحر من اليمر

وربي يقوم اختنا عايشة الكندي بالسلامة

----------


## بدر0البدور

انا بعد ما بدخل ريلي بيكون موجود بس عاد لايفوتني شي لا تقولون شي مهم بغيابي

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

خخخخخخ ماشي يدلع بس تعرفين بعيد عني ههههههههههههه اتصلبي وانا اذ1اكر لخوه حليله قتله بخلص وبتصل بنتدت عنه جان يطرشلي مسج انتي مب متفيقه لي زعلان منج هههههههههههه بس راضيته فديته علشان جيه بعد تاخرت في الدخول اليوم 


احم احم الجوري لازم يوم بوالشباب عندج شو تبين تدخلين هههههههههههههههههههههه عندج شي اهم الله يحفظكم فديتج ولا يغير عليكم ومثل ماوصيتج توكي^_*

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ لا والله وانا بتم احاوط بروحي قلت لريلي باجر ابغي اسير عند هلي قالي نووووو تمي فالبيت انا بييج هههههههههه يقردني هو بيي الاحد ربي يحفظه انا من الاحد مابتشوفني خخخخخخخخخخخخ مابدخل

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

ممممممممممم بفكر خخخخخخخخخخخ >> نذاله فيني ههههههههههههه

انشالله بحاول مانقول شي مبتكر خخخخخخخخخ من عنوني وفالج طيب

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

> الحمد لله تمام بنتي زينة بس شوية مزكومة وصدرها تعبان


فديتها سلامتها ياربي =(

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

سلامتها النعنوعه فديتها ماتشوف شر

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

> احم احم الجوري لازم يوم بوالشباب عندج شو تبين تدخلين هههههههههههههههههههههه عندج شي اهم الله يحفظكم فديتج ولا يغير عليكم ومثل ماوصيتج توكي^_*


ههههههههههههه .. آمين يارب .. افا عليج لا توصين ^_*

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ شطوره

----------


## بدر0البدور

الله يخليكم يارب

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

أجمعين فديتج =)

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

انزين يا رفيق  :Big Grin:

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

خخخخخخخخخخخخ اليوم كلهن ناقصات درجات

----------


## بدر0البدور

ليش تأخروا اليوم صدق

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

ماعرف فديتج بس انشالله المانع خير هههههههههه تحصلين اللي عندها عيال ترقدهم

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

ياني رقااااااااااااااااااااااد @[email protected]

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

بدر البدور قولي فكرتج مافيني صبر تراني عاي اغفل عالكيبورد ههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

هههههههههههههههههههه افا

----------


## بدر0البدور

خلني استاذن من الأبلة أول إذا طاعت بقول الفكرة

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

هههههههههههههه فديت روحج قولي غناتي وتسلمين يام الذوق

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

*@[email protected] @[email protected] @[email protected] @[email protected] @[email protected] @[email protected] @[email protected]*
*@[email protected] @[email protected] @[email protected] @[email protected] @[email protected] @[email protected]*
*@[email protected] @[email protected] @[email protected] @[email protected] @[email protected]*
*@[email protected] @[email protected] @[email protected] @[email protected]* 
*@[email protected] @[email protected] @[email protected]*
*@[email protected] @[email protected]* 
*@[email protected]*

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

*عادي ما بتقول شي ههههههههههههههه*

*قولي فديتج*

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

> هههههههههههههه فديت روحج قولي غناتي وتسلمين يام الذوق


*جنـــــــــها نغـــــــــــــــــزة*

----------


## بدر0البدور

شفت هذي الفكرة في واحد من المنتديات وطبقتها وأستانس ريلي عليها 


وهي كالتالي

تعرفون التذكير إللي في التلفون تكتبين كلمات حلوة واشتياق في تلفون ريلج وتحطين الوقت إللي يكون ريلج فيه مشغول واااااايد في الدوام ولاحظي لازم يكون في الدوام واااااااايد بيستانس 

وخلي التذكير كل يوم مختلف عن الثاني والوقت مختلف بعد 

حلوة الفكرة صح

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

جووووووووريووه بلاج مستعيله خخخخخ باجر بيي بو الشباب ههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

> شفت هذي الفكرة في واحد من المنتديات وطبقتها وأستانس ريلي عليها 
> 
> 
> وهي كالتالي
> 
> تعرفون التذكير إللي في التلفون تكتبين كلمات حلوة واشتياق في تلفون ريلج وتحطين الوقت إللي يكون ريلج فيه مشغول واااااايد في الدوام ولاحظي لازم يكون في الدوام واااااااايد بيستانس 
> 
> وخلي التذكير كل يوم مختلف عن الثاني والوقت مختلف بعد 
> 
> حلوة الفكرة صح


اليوم قارتنها هالفكرة وبصراحة ناوية أسويها ^_*
حلوة الفكره فديتج والاحلى انه ريلج استانس عليها =)
ربي يسعدكم ان شاء الله

تسلمين حياتو عالفكرة الغاوية شراتج ^_^

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

> شفت هذي الفكرة في واحد من المنتديات وطبقتها وأستانس ريلي عليها 
> 
> 
> وهي كالتالي
> 
> تعرفون التذكير إللي في التلفون تكتبين كلمات حلوة واشتياق في تلفون ريلج وتحطين الوقت إللي يكون ريلج فيه مشغول واااااايد في الدوام ولاحظي لازم يكون في الدوام واااااااايد بيستانس 
> 
> وخلي التذكير كل يوم مختلف عن الثاني والوقت مختلف بعد 
> 
> حلوة الفكرة صح


ناااايس وخفيفه عالقلب بعد تسلمين فديتج ونتريا يديدج بعد 
خخخخخخ بطبقها بس يوم بيظهر من البيت علشان يوم يكون عند ربعه يرد عندي ههههههههههههههه

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

> جووووووووريووه بلاج مستعيله خخخخخ باجر بيي بو الشباب ههههههههههههههههههههههه


مادري منو المستعيل الحين  :Big Grin:  لا تخليني افضحج ههههههههههههه

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ه احم احم 

اخبركن الظاهر ان الحبيبات بعدهن مابيدخلن شرايكن نرمس عن كل وحده وشو يابلها ريلها هديه ومتى كانت اخر مره 

^^ نقزر وقت لين مايتجمعن الشله

----------


## بدر0البدور

أخر هدية تلفون و وردة

----------


## (أم عناد)

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك*

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

فديته اول يوم عرسنا الظهر وانا في الصاله يابلي ورده عطاها اختي الصغيره وروح 
والصباحيه طقم ذهب فرفشه وااااااااااايد حلو الوانه كيووووت 
واول ماكملنا شهر من عرسنا يابلي جلابيه فخمه لونها واايد حلوبحري + بوكس عطور عربيه 
فرمضان يابلي مجموعة شوكليت من فواله مسونهن بطريقه حلوه وفوقهم عطر (( حركات يبغي ياكل كاكاو وتعذر في هديتي خخخخخخخخخخخخخ لا فديته ماقصر ^^
والعيد يابلي تيلفون n97 وثاني يوم عطاني 7000 ربي يخليه لي ولايحرمني منه ويحفظه ^_^

اللي مابترمس بضربهاههههههههههههههههه

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

الله يبارك فيج ام عناد حياج الغلا

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

> أخر هدية تلفون و وردة


تستاهلين الغاليه ^^
بس ياطالبتي العزيزه لازم التوضيح هههههههههههههههههه خبرينا شو نوع التيلفون ؟؟ وشو لون الورده خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ توكي علشان احطج طالبه مميزه^^@

----------


## بدر0البدور

حياج الغالية أم عناد ويانا

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ه احم احم 
> 
> اخبركن الظاهر ان الحبيبات بعدهن مابيدخلن شرايكن نرمس عن كل وحده وشو يابلها ريلها هديه ومتى كانت اخر مره 
> 
> ^^ نقزر وقت لين مايتجمعن الشله


قبل العيد بيوم ريلي يابلي موبايل يديد N86 8GB أبيض ويابله هو بعد موبايل يديد N97 أبيض بعد اونه خلينا نطقم انا وياج خخخخخخخخخ ووداني صلالة اول يوم عيد امره بعد ما سلمنا سلام العيد ويهنا صوب صلالة ورجعنا يوم الجمعة وبصراحة أحلى الايام كانت بالنسبة لي ربي يحفظه لي ان شاء الله ويبعد عيون الحساد ^^

----------


## بدر0البدور

تلفون نوكيا e71

والوردة لونها أصفر فديته

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

> قبل العيد بيوم ريلي يابلي موبايل يديد N86 8GB أبيض ويابله هو بعد موبايل يديد N97 أبيض بعد اونه خلينا نطقم انا وياج خخخخخخخخخ ووداني صلالة اول يوم عيد امره بعد ما سلمنا سلام العيد ويهنا صوب صلالة ورجعنا يوم الجمعة وبصراحة أحلى الايام كانت بالنسبة لي ربي يحفظه لي ان شاء الله ويبعد عيون الحساد ^^


خخخخخخخخخ امين يارب ويسعدكم مافيج حيله بعد حركات انتي لازم بيوديج احم احم ^_* هههههههههههههههههههههههههاااااااااي 
ريلج شرات تيلفوني بس انا اسود وحمدلله عسلامتكم يحلوه

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

> تلفون نوكيا e71
> 
> والوردة لونها أصفر فديته


عااااشوا مافيج حيله ربي يهنيكم يارب واااااااااااااااااااااو نايس احب الورود الحمر والصفر ^^

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

شوووووووووووو رقدتن وبعدين يعني ههههههههههههه

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

> خخخخخخخخخ امين يارب ويسعدكم مافيج حيله بعد حركات انتي لازم بيوديج احم احم ^_* هههههههههههههههههههههههههاااااااااي 
> ريلج شرات تيلفوني بس انا اسود وحمدلله عسلامتكم يحلوه


أنــــا أم الحركات هههههههههههههههههههه
الله يسلمج ويسمنج الغلا ^_*

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

انا بظهرررررررررررر بسير ارقد وباجر الصبح بدش

سي يو تمورو مورننغ حريم  :Big Grin:

----------


## بدر0البدور

ارقد بنتي تعبانة شوي نايمة في حضني فديتها

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

ههههههههههههههههههه لاجسمي عايب بو الشباب خخخخخخخخخخ ربي يحفظج انا الصبح محد ويييييييييييييييييييييييو تصبحين على خير

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

> تلفون نوكيا e71
> 
> والوردة لونها أصفر فديته


رياييلنا متفقين اييبولنا تلفونات  :Big Grin: 

ربي يسعدكم حبيبتي ^^

----------


## بدر0البدور

مع السلامة الجوري 

ونشوفج على خير الغالية

----------


## بدر0البدور

مع السلامة الجوري 

ونشوفج على خير الغالية

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

> ههههههههههههههههههه لاجسمي عايب بو الشباب خخخخخخخخخخ ربي يحفظج انا الصبح محد ويييييييييييييييييييييييو تصبحين على خير


هههههههههههههه احم احم ما نروم
تراج بتخمدينها برقدة خخخخخخخخخخخخخ

سي يا

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

مع السلامة فديتج ^^
بوسيلي بنتج ^^

----------


## MAHA21

ما شالله عروسة حبيبيج اللهم لا حسد
الله يزيد ويبارك

----------


## يامه

خير شالسالفة 
سيده قلبت ع الصفحة الاخيرة 
ههههه

----------


## بدر0البدور

مراحب مها

----------


## بدر0البدور

مراحب يامه

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

هلا وغلا فديتج مهاااااااااااااا هههههههههههههههههه امين الغاليه شحالج حياج ويانا

----------


## بدر0البدور

تجمع والاستفادة من الخبرات

----------


## bellegirl

السلام عليكم

هلا أبلة شحالج ^__^

توني متخاصمة مع الريل وطلع وخلاني روحي بالبيت  :Frown:

----------


## bellegirl

ومعصب وايد وأنا بعد  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## bellegirl

محد اهني شكلكم رقدتوا  :Frown:

----------


## بدر0البدور

> السلام عليكم
> 
> هلا أبلة شحالج ^__^
> 
> توني متخاصمة مع الريل وطلع وخلاني روحي بالبيت


لا لازم تراضين ريلج 


والطالبة الشاطرة ما تزعل ريلها وتحاول دايما يكون راضي عليها 


يالله اتصلي وراضية ألحين أو طرشي مسج حلو

----------


## bellegirl

مخلص رصيدي ومب قادرة أتواصل وياه وزعلاااانة عليه  :Frown:

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

> السلام عليكم
> 
> هلا أبلة شحالج ^__^
> 
> توني متخاصمة مع الريل وطلع وخلاني روحي بالبيت


وعليكم السلام 
بخير فديتج انتي شحالج ^^

افاااااااااااااااااااا ليش الغلا ماتفقنا انج تزعلينه شو مستوي ^^

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

خخخخخخخخ لا مارقدنا بس كنت ارمس بو الشباب 
فديت طالبتي الشاطره بدوره الحلوه ^^ لج درجتين زياده 
بنوته حبوبه حرام متى بيرد ؟؟

----------


## bellegirl

قلتله لا تستعمل حمام الغرفة لإنه مش نظيف قام هو ودخل له ,, ورحت دقيت عليه وهو في الحمام يقضي حاجته أعزكم الله وشوي إلا افتح عليه الباب بس مافتته فتحت بس القفل ورحت ,, يوم طلع قالي ماتحترميني عطيتج ويه  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:  قلتله انت ماتسمع الكلام ,, راح يلبس ملابسه يطلع أونه زعلان ,, جان أشل مفاتيح البيت ,, وياخذهم مني بالقوة وانجرحت وقلتله إذا طلعت تراني بطلع وراك ,, قالي إذا طلعتي لاتردين  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:  وقلت له وانت بعد إذا طلعت لا ترد ,, جان يقولي تردين الكلام علي واستوى جدا عصبي  :Frown:  وسكت وطلع وخلاني 

أهييييييييييئ

----------


## بدر0البدور

لا الغالية المفروض ما تخلين أي شي في بيتج مب نظيف وريلج موجود

----------


## bellegirl

غلطانة يعني ولا شرايكن ,, أنا حذرته لإني ما احبه يشوف شي خايس  :Frown:  جي طبعي وأنا تعبانة ولا جان قمت نظفته ونحن عندنا حمام ثاني وروحنا بالبيت  :Frown:

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

> قلتله لا تستعمل حمام الغرفة لإنه مش نظيف قام هو ودخل له ,, ورحت دقيت عليه وهو في الحمام يقضي حاجته أعزكم الله وشوي إلا افتح عليه الباب بس مافتته فتحت بس القفل ورحت ,, يوم طلع قالي ماتحترميني عطيتج ويه    قلتله انت ماتسمع الكلام ,, راح يلبس ملابسه يطلع أونه زعلان ,, جان أشل مفاتيح البيت ,, وياخذهم مني بالقوة وانجرحت وقلتله إذا طلعت تراني بطلع وراك ,, قالي إذا طلعتي لاتردين    وقلت له وانت بعد إذا طلعت لا ترد ,, جان يقولي تردين الكلام علي واستوى جدا عصبي  وسكت وطلع وخلاني 
> 
> أهييييييييييئ



بسمالله عليكم حبيبتي ماتوصل لهالدرجه الله يهديه ويهديج وربي يحنن قلوبكم على بعض ماعليه فديتج انشالله بعطيج طريقه يرضى فيها وابدي انتي اوكي لاتحاتين خلج منتبهه لابلتج ^^ ولاتضايجييين

----------


## bellegirl

حبوبة تراني جدا نظيفة في طبعي بس اليوم كان فيا زواع وإسهال  :Frown:   :Frown:  وفيا اللوزتين وراسي يعورني لا وكنت صايمة بعد وماعندي شغالة نظفت نصف البيت وما قدرت أكمل ياربي تعبااااااانة وهو مايعذرني شو ها !!

----------


## bellegirl

أوكي أنا معاكم لين يدخل هو البيت بضطر أقوم لإن الكمبيوتر في الصالة  :Frown:

----------


## bellegirl

إذا شي نصايح يا أبلة خبريني قبل مايي لإني صدق تعبانة ,, الله يسامحه ماعمر استوى بينا جي أكثر عن سنة الحينة  :Frown:

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

لا فديتج لاتحكمين عليه بهالطريقه حرام حطي الرحمن فصدرج وذكري الله وييبي ورقه وقلم وكتبي اللي بقولج اياه توكي يشاطره ههههههههههههههه

----------


## bellegirl

أوكي معاج أنا  :Smile:

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

انزين شوفي بما انج تعبانه سلامتج الغاليه بس حاولي علشانه علشان ريلج حرام هو اكيد مضايج احين ومتلوم فيج ^^
شوفي يييبي خيط ودباااااسه وقلم احمر وبطاقات اللي يكتبون عليها واذا ماعندج عادي اوراق عاديه بس عدليهم بطريقه حلوه وكتبي احبك احبك على كل البطاقات ومديهن من باب الصاله لين غرفة النوم ^^ وانشالله بختفي الزعل مجربتنها تراني ههههههههههههههههه وبعد شي طرق ثانيه 

يوم بيي يرقد بندي الليتات وبوسيه على راسه وقوليله هذي بوسة حب مب بوسة رضا وقوليله ارضى عني حياتي وشوفي النتيجه خخخخخخخخخخخخخ مجربتنها والله ثواني واحم اختفى كل شي لا وسار يابلي عشى من برع خخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

بطرش لج عالخاص احين مسج قوي شوي خخخخخخخخخخخخ مثير وااااااااااااااايد بيذوب من يقراه توكي ولا ماتبغين ؟؟

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

شوفي الغاليه هذي مسجات عاديه علشان يرضى بس المسج القوي ماروم اطرشه هنيه خخخخخخخخخخخ الرقابه ماتسمح هههههههههه توكي 

إذا كان نظر عيني زعلان اكتب له رسالة.. ازعل
وإن كان رضاك في حبة الكوع.. لكسر يدي وأحب كوعي عشانك..

----------


## بدر0البدور

> انزين شوفي بما انج تعبانه سلامتج الغاليه بس حاولي علشانه علشان ريلج حرام هو اكيد مضايج احين ومتلوم فيج ^^
> شوفي يييبي خيط ودباااااسه وقلم احمر وبطاقات اللي يكتبون عليها واذا ماعندج عادي اوراق عاديه بس عدليهم بطريقه حلوه وكتبي احبك احبك على كل البطاقات ومديهن من باب الصاله لين غرفة النوم ^^ وانشالله بختفي الزعل مجربتنها تراني ههههههههههههههههه وبعد شي طرق ثانيه 
> 
> يوم بيي يرقد بندي الليتات وبوسيه على راسه وقوليله هذي بوسة حب مب بوسة رضا وقوليله ارضى عني حياتي وشوفي النتيجه خخخخخخخخخخخخخ مجربتنها والله ثواني واحم اختفى كل شي لا وسار يابلي عشى من برع خخخخخخخخخخخ


بخلي هذي الأفكار في ذاكرتي يمكن أحتاجهم

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

الابله تشرح بروحها شووووو بلاكن حرام انا تعبانه بس تامه علشانكن يعني اظهر ؟؟

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

بسمالله عليج بدوره الله لاييب الزعل بينكم انشالله

----------


## بدر0البدور

> بطرش لج عالخاص احين مسج قوي شوي خخخخخخخخخخخخ مثير وااااااااااااااايد بيذوب من يقراه توكي ولا ماتبغين ؟؟


أبلة طرشيلي أياه أنا بعد

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

هههههههههه انشالله من عنوني

----------


## بدر0البدور

سلامات أبلة شو فيج تعبانه

----------


## بدر0البدور

تسلم عيونج الغالية

----------


## بدر0البدور

مشكورة على المسج الحلو

----------


## هنودة1985

هلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

اليوم وصلت من وقت رقدت بنوتي بسرعه عشان ما اتاخر على الصف

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

فديتج يالغاليه ربي يسلمج ظهري يعورني ومصدعه ^^

العفو غناتي واي شي فالج طيب اهم شي انه عيبج ^_* حلو صح ههههههههههههه ونتيجته بتكون احلى احم احم

----------


## هنودة1985

أبله انا بعد طرشيلي المسج ؟؟؟؟

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

هلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وغلااااااااااااااااااااااااا ملاااااااااييين بالحلوه شطوره وممتازه بعد ^^ 
فديتها ربي يحفظها ونوم العوافي شحالج الغاليه

----------


## هنودة1985

سلامتج أبله ما اتشوفين شـــر 

بدر البدور اشحالج فديتج؟؟

----------


## هنودة1985

> هلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وغلااااااااااااااااااااااااا ملاااااااااييين بالحلوه شطوره وممتازه بعد ^^ 
> فديتها ربي يحفظها ونوم العوافي شحالج الغاليه


الحمدلله نحن بخير الحمدلله

----------


## بدر0البدور

متاخرة هنودة

----------


## بدر0البدور

الحمد لله تمام

----------


## هنودة1985

> متاخرة هنودة


لا لا مب متاخره حتى اسألي الابله ضاري ادش على الساعه 2 وشي لكن اليوم مجدمه صح أبله

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

الشر ماييج فديتج

----------


## هنودة1985

هاااااااااااااا أبله شو اليوم مافي درس ولا؟

----------


## بدر0البدور

اليوم التجمع فاضي ما فيه تفاعل نفس كل يوم

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

صح فديتج هههههههههههههه لااليوم متميزه انتي

----------


## هنودة1985

> اليوم التجمع فاضي ما فيه تفاعل نفس كل يوم


صدقتي والله اليوم واااااااايد غيااااااااااااب




> صح فديتج هههههههههههههه لااليوم متميزه انتي


صدق ابله فرحتيني وااااااااايد

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

لا فديتج كل يوم فيه دروس ههههههههههه انا ماعطي بريكات خخخخخخخخخ

----------


## هنودة1985

> لا فديتج كل يوم فيه دروس ههههههههههه انا ماعطي بريكات خخخخخخخخخ


يالله عيل ابله نبتدي بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

----------


## بدر0البدور

شو الدرس اليوم

----------


## عشقي عيووونك

صباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااحووووو يا حلوات 

اشحالكن كلن باسمها ؟؟؟ 


فاتني شي مهم ؟؟

----------


## هنودة1985

> صباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااحووووو يا حلوات 
> 
> اشحالكن كلن باسمها ؟؟؟ 
> 
> 
> فاتني شي مهم ؟؟


هلا والله بـــ الغاليه 

لا فديتج بعدنا ما بدينا الدرس

----------


## بدر0البدور

مراحب عشقي عيونك

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

هلا وغلا بالمتاخره اللي بنقصها درجات اليوم هي وحبيبي الغالي خخخخخخخخخخخ حياج فديتج احين بنيداأ

----------


## عشقي عيووونك

هلا بخواتي اكيد تتريوني خخخخ<< شايفه عمرها ^^

----------


## عشقي عيووونك

عيل باسم بالله 

نحن وياج ع الخط

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

خخخخخخخخخخ توكي ثواني بس ريلي اليوم لاصق فيني لصقه ههههههههه مخرب عليكم ثواني

----------


## ام ميره-77

يالله ابدو <<<<<جني رزه

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

اليوم درسناا يحلواااات عن الحيل الذكيه في الحياة الزوجيه ^^ شرايكن توكي ولا نغير

----------


## عشقي عيووونك

احم احم شو لاصق فيني لصقه قولي له عندي حصه الحين برمسك بعدين خخخخخخ 

الله يهنيكم في بعض ان شاءالله ويرزقكم الذريه الصالحه 

 :Smile:

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

خخخخخخ حياج ام ميره قربي افاعليج

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

هههههههههههه عشقي عيونك قتله قالي يوم بيي بكسر لابج هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بندت عنه فديتج امين يالغاليه وياج انشالله

----------


## عشقي عيووونك

مرحبا بج ام ميره نحن هنيه نتبادل الخبرات فديتج ونفيد بعضنا

----------


## ام ميره-77

> خخخخخخخخخخ توكي ثواني بس ريلي اليوم لاصق فيني لصقه ههههههههه مخرب عليكم ثواني


 غريه ابادول عشان يرجد<<<هذا إذا هان عليج

----------


## بدر0البدور

يعني دهان سير

----------


## عشقي عيووونك

مس عروسه كيف اتحايل ع ريلي واخليه ما يسافر  :Frown:  بيسير عني يوم السبت اهىءاهىء

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

الحيــــــــــــــــــــل الذكيـــــــــــــــــــــه في الحيــــــــــــــــاه الزوجــــــــــــــيه ^^ 

شوفن عزيزاتي طبعا كل وحده تعرف انه مافي ريال مب عنيد ومستحيل اول ماتقولين له شي يقولج توكي ويركض ييبه ههههههههههههههه لازم يبون دلع عقب بيسرون صح ولا لا ؟؟ وياي انتن اللي مابتشارك في الكلاس يويلها خخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## بدر0البدور

مراحب أميرة

----------


## عشقي عيووونك

هيه وياج ابله كملي

----------


## سودووه

وجااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان ادخل ويااااااااااااااااااااااااااااكن ...

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

> مس عروسه كيف اتحايل ع ريلي واخليه ما يسافر  بيسير عني يوم السبت اهىءاهىء


عيون المس وحياتج ههههههههههههههه ماكون المس مالتج اذا ماخليته يتم يومين ويرد لج >> داخله بقو معليه الغاليه بخبرج شو تسوين وشوفي كيف كل دقيقه بيتصل واحسبي المده اللي بيتم فيها توكي وبتقولين المس قالت احم احم

----------


## عشقي عيووونك

يا حيا الله وسهلا بسودووه نورتي الكلاس فديتج حياج يلسي حذالي خخخخخ

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

هلا وغلا سووودووه حياج قربي وانتبهي للدرس ^^

----------


## عشقي عيووونك

> عيون المس وحياتج ههههههههههههههه ماكون المس مالتج اذا ماخليته يتم يومين ويرد لج >> داخله بقو معليه الغاليه بخبرج شو تسوين وشوفي كيف كل دقيقه بيتصل واحسبي المده اللي بيتم فيها توكي وبتقولين المس قالت احم احم


 فديتج ما تقصرين والله بس ما اقدر امنعه انه يسافر لانه بيودي امه تايلند علاج صععععب اني اعترض هاي اول مره يسافر بروحه من تزوجنا صار لنا سنه وشوي الحين

----------


## بدر0البدور

كملي حلو الموضوع

----------


## بدر0البدور

مراحب سودوه

----------


## ام ميره-77

> اليوم درسناا يحلواااات عن الحيل الذكيه في الحياة الزوجيه ^^ شرايكن توكي ولا نغير


اتوكلي حبيبتي

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

اول حيله الكلام المعسول والنظره الذبوحيه ^_* يعني مثلا بعطيكم مثال صارلي انا ريلي مايحب اني اسير الصالون خخخخخخ يغار اونه خليها هي تيييج الموهيم شو سويت وانا حرمه لازم احتاج للصالون سرتله مره وهو يطالع التيلفزيون وشليت وياي عدة الاظافر ولبست لبس مال السباحه ^_^ تعرفنه اعتقد وفهمتن صح ؟؟

يلست فحضنه خخخخخخخخخ مب هينه بعدني وسبلت بعيوني له وبديت مع كل صبع اعدله وانظفه ابوسه او اعضه بطريقه رومانس بس كنت ساكته بس اول ماخلصت قتله كلام حب وقتله اذا طلبتك احين مابتردني قالي اكييييييييييييييييييييييد لا وماستحي جان رديتج عاد تعرفن شو سويت قتله من اليوم وساير يوم بقولك ودني الصالون لاتناقشني اونا مابسوي شي مايرضيك قالي فالج طيب ومن عيوني والحمدلله تم الاتفاق شفتن كيف ها شرايكن ^_^ فالمس مالتكن ؟؟ 
يالله نبغي مشاركات علشان نكمل ولاتراني مابكمل هههههههههههههههههههههههه احب الشطار انا

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

فديتج عشقي عيونك سلامتها عموتج وربي يرده لج بالسلامه بس ماعليج حتى وهو في الطياره بيتمنى انه يرد بيتم متحرقص عالايام افا عليج اصبري علي شوي وشوفي كيف هههههههههههههههههههه سويتها عن ثقه تراني مجربه ماعطيكن الا من تجاربي الناجحه والحمدلله علشان نستفيد فديتج

----------


## بدر0البدور

ما شاء الله عليج يا أبلة

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

> ما شاء الله عليج يا أبلة


فديت روحج ههههه شفتي كيف ابلتج شاطره اعجبج افا عليج خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

بدوره جربيها لريلج اذا كان من النوع اللي مايحب يطلع وااايد وشوفي كيف بيتغير بس لاتنسي اهم شي الدلع ثم الدلع ثم الدلع وانتي تعرفين مااشالله عليج ^_*

----------


## عشقي عيووونك

الصراحه حلوه الفكره اما انتي صدج خطيييييييره تم حفظ الفكره في الذاكراه << الذاكره الله بالخير خخخخخ

الله يسلمج غلايه الشر ما ييج يالله كملي متابعتنج 

الحمدلله ريلي ماقد رد لي طلب طبعا الوحده يوم تطلب شي بهداوه واسلوب حلو مب تحتشر و عقب اتم اتصيح خخخخخ اعرف ناس جي الله المستعان

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

> الصراحه حلوه الفكره اما انتي صدج خطيييييييره تم حفظ الفكره في الذاكراه << الذاكره الله بالخير خخخخخ
> 
> الله يسلمج غلايه الشر ما ييج يالله كملي متابعتنج 
> 
> الحمدلله ريلي ماقد رد لي طلب طبعا الوحده يوم تطلب شي بهداوه واسلوب حلو مب تحتشر و عقب اتم اتصيح خخخخخ اعرف ناس جي الله المستعان


هههههههههههههههههههه شفتي عاد افا عليج فالكن طيب انتن بس 

من عنوني ^^
هيه والله صدقج هن اللي بيتعبن فحياتهن لن الريال مايي بهالطريقه ^_*

----------


## عشقي عيووونك

وين باجي البنات مالهن حس

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

الحيله الثانيه هههههههههههههه تراني مب شريره توكي

الثناء والشكر وعدم قول لاااااااااااا (( هذي لاانسوها اشطبوها من قاموس الحياه الزوجيه لنها تييب النكد والهم بسمالله عليكن من هالاشيا)) 

يوم مثلا بتطلبين منه شي انج بتسيرين مكان وانتي محد يعني كنت مثلا عند اهلج وحابه تطلعين وياهم وبتاخذين تصريح من بوالشباب بس هو قالج لا خخخخخخ مب تويمين وخلاص برايك نووووووووو يشاطارات تعرفن شو تقولن 
حتى لا من فمك عذبة يا حبيبي.. بعدين اذكري كلام الشاعر(وحسن قول نعم من بعد لا).. بيستسلم لنج ماقاومتيه ههههههههههههههه يوم قالج لا 
نكمل ولا رقدتن ؟؟ وين الاصابع ماشوف حد يشارك

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

خليهن كلهن ناقص درجات وشكلهن بيعيدن الكورس هههههههههههههههههه

----------


## بدر0البدور

كملي يا ابلة

الحمد لله باسلوبي ما اخلي زوجي يرفض لي طلب 


وباسلوبي اغير للرفض للايجاب

----------


## عشقي عيووونك

هههههههه احسن رسبيهن خخخخخ شرييييييره كيفي 

اتعرفين انا كنت جي يوم يقول لي لا اتم شوي حاطه في خاطري بس ما ابين له وادري انه هو يحس فيه خخخخخ عقبها ينكسر خاطره ويقول لي اوكيه بس احس بتأنيب الضمير شوي أما الحين غييييير خلاص لا يعني لا بس نااااااااادر اسمعها منه ربي يحفظه

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

ههههههههههههههههههه اكيد برسبهن خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ 

الحمدلله بدوره هيه هذي هي الحرمه اللي تحاتي رضا ريلها 
عشقي عيونك يويلج لاتعاندين ولاتراني برسبج بعد هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

هنوووووووده وين سارت اختفت فجاه؟؟

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

هاااااااااااااااااااي 
انا يت ..
سوووري ع التأخير كنت في بيت هلي ويااات اختي معاااااي وتوهاا طالعه ومن اطلعت قفلة الباااااب وكنت لابسه البجامه قبل لا تطلع وركضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضه على التجمع ..
فديتتتتكم ..
انا اليوووم سنقلللللللللللللللللللل ريلي دوووام ..
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## عشقي عيووونك

لا فديتج ما اعاند هذا ايام اووول

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

حبيبي الغالي ناااااااااااااااااقص 5 درجات خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ 
الدرس الاول على وشك الانتهاء وانتي ماحضرتيه اعاقبج خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

بالنسبه للفكااار الخطيييييييييييييييييره الاولـــى وااااي حلوووووووه وناااايس ..بس انا امممممم مالت الصاالون اعرف وحده تيني البيييييييييييييييييت ,ويعني عااادي ..

الثااانيه يبيلهااااا تنفيييييييييييييييييييذ لان لين قلت له باااطلع برووح مكاااان مع يمعة حرييييييم يعني يرضه بالزووور ولا لين رديت يسوي عمره زعلااان وتعالي راااضيني ..خخخخخخخ اراضيه شاااسوي ,,بس شكلي بنفذهاااا ..

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

ابللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللله ..عاااااااااد احبج انا

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

شاطره الغاليه هههههههههههههههههههه من كثر مانا مندمجه وياكن ريلي اتصل ومانبتهت بندت فويهه فديته خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## بحر الغلا

صباح الحب للحلوات

،،،

----------


## عشقي عيووونك

هيه بندي تيلفونج انتي في كلاس خخخخخخخخ

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

> ابللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللله ..عاااااااااد احبج انا


خخخخخخخخ فديتج وانا احبج بعد 
هيه جربي الثانيه فعال مفعولها خخخخخخخخخخخخ ييب نتيجه مضمونه ^_*

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

صباااااااح العشق هلا والله ..

----------


## غلا البدر

> الحيله الثانيه هههههههههههههه تراني مب شريره توكي
> 
> الثناء والشكر وعدم قول لاااااااااااا (( هذي لاانسوها اشطبوها من قاموس الحياه الزوجيه لنها تييب النكد والهم بسمالله عليكن من هالاشيا)) 
> 
> يوم مثلا بتطلبين منه شي انج بتسيرين مكان وانتي محد يعني كنت مثلا عند اهلج وحابه تطلعين وياهم وبتاخذين تصريح من بوالشباب بس هو قالج لا خخخخخخ مب تويمين وخلاص برايك نووووووووو يشاطارات تعرفن شو تقولن 
> حتى لا من فمك عذبة يا حبيبي.. بعدين اذكري كلام الشاعر(وحسن قول نعم من بعد لا).. بيستسلم لنج ماقاومتيه ههههههههههههههه يوم قالج لا 
> نكمل ولا رقدتن ؟؟ وين الاصابع ماشوف حد يشارك


أنا متابعة وياكن من بداية الموضوع .. بس حبيت ارمس في هالنقطة .. لو قالج لا و انتي رضيتي و سكتي يمكن تغمضينه اول مرة و يقولج خلاص روحي .. بس عقب بيتعود و بيقولج لا لأنج اطيعينه و عادي عندج .. مجربة مني ..قبل يوم يقولي لا اقوله على امرك حبيبي و هو مايقولي روحي لا عادي عنده و يسكر عني بس اللحينة اقوله الكل بيروح وانا ايلس بروحي اجابل الطوفة =( و يرضى اني اروح لووووول أنا ريلي عكس الناس

----------


## بدر0البدور

مراااااااااااااحب

بحر الغلا

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ حرام عليج لا انا المس كييييييييييييفي هههههههههههههههههه

حياج الله بحر الغلا صباحج فل يقمر

----------


## بحر الغلا

ضااااااااااااااااع العشق

----------


## بحر الغلا

خاطري اسولف معاكن بس من الضيق اللي فيه ،، بـــــــــــــــس بتابع سوالفكن <<<

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

> أنا متابعة وياكن من بداية الموضوع .. بس حبيت ارمس في هالنقطة .. لو قالج لا و انتي رضيتي و سكتي يمكن تغمضينه اول مرة و يقولج خلاص روحي .. بس عقب بيتعود و بيقولج لا لأنج اطيعينه و عادي عندج .. مجربة مني ..قبل يوم يقولي لا اقوله على امرك حبيبي و هو مايقولي روحي لا عادي عنده و يسكر عني بس اللحينة اقوله الكل بيروح وانا ايلس بروحي اجابل الطوفة =( و يرضى اني اروح لووووول أنا ريلي عكس الناس


هلا وغلا لافديتج بالعكس مب كل مره انتي جيه بتقولين هو اصلا بيعرف انه خلاص هالشي فخاطرج لنج مارديتيييه ومستحيل ريلج يخلي شي فخاطرج انا عن تجربه مني بصراحه والحمدلله ماتعود انه يقول لا لنه يعرف انا احترمه ومارفضله طلب وهو يبادلني نفس الشي علمته وقتله مثل مالك عليك

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

> خاطري اسولف معاكن بس من الضيق اللي فيه ،، بـــــــــــــــس بتابع سوالفكن <<<


عســـى مااشر ,,سولفي عشاان تنسين الضيييقه

----------


## بدر0البدور

بحر الغلا عسى ما شر

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

افا بسمالله عليج خلج ويانا وصدقيني انشالله بتنسين ضيقتج خخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

حبوبات طالباتلي العزيزات احين بننتقل للدرس الثاني علشان نفيد الاخت عشقي عيوووووونك وين سارت هههههههههههههههههه يالله بندا احين انتباه اللي مابتشارك يويلها توكي انا زعلت ريلي خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ علشان اكمل كلاسكن ههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## شكلومه

هلا بالمس الموضوع رهييييييييييييييييييييييييب فديتج انتي نفسي انا دايمن يوم ابا شي منه عشان الين راسه جي اسوي ,,,,انا هني معاكم ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,شحالكم يا عروسات

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

ابله خلصتي مواضيعج ولا بعدج ..عندي مووضووع للنقااااش ..

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

هلااااااااااااااااااا بالقاطعه وينج انتي مره دخلتي وعقب خلص اختفيتي

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

اووو سووري مااقريت ردج يوم رديت سووري للمقااطعه ..

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

حبيبي الغالي فديتج قولي موضوعج انا بعدين بكمل توكي ^^ فديت طالبتي الشاطره

----------


## بدر0البدور

افا ابلة زوجج أهم من كلاسنا 

وعلى العموم أعرفج شوي وبتراضينة

يا الله كملي الدرس

----------


## عشقي عيووونك

أنا وياكن بس احتمال اظهر لان ريلي بيرقد

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

خلص عيل باجر بنكمل موضعنا توكي عشقي عيونك لني قتلج بقولج عقب خخخخخخخخخخ 

بدوره فديتج لا عادي فديته اصلا مشغول بس يبغي يدلع شوي هههههههههههههههههههههه ارمسه تراني احين عالخط واتابع وياكن

----------


## عشقي عيووونك

تصبحن على خير الغاليات باجر برد اتابع وياكن بإذن الله

----------


## شكلومه

اهئ اهئ ريلي راقد وما شفتا اليوم ؟؟؟؟؟كله يرقد حياتي والله ؟؟؟والله لج وحشا عروستنا المس فديتج والله ,,تولهت عليج ,,,انا هذاك اليوم رحت اراضي ريلي ,,,وتعرفين تمينا يوم ما نقر فالبيت ,,وبصراحه استحي امسك الاب جدامه وهو مجابلني ....والله لج وحشااااااااا هاااااااااااااااااااااالكثر

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

وانتي من هله ربي يحفظج

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

يعني في حد بيشااك معاااي ولا اسولف برووحي ..

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

> تصبحن على خير الغاليات باجر برد اتابع وياكن بإذن الله


وانتي من اهل الخييييييييييير يالغلا

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

فديت روحج يشكلومه الحلوه ههههههههههههههههههههه عاد دلع الرياييل غير الحمدلله انكم تراضيتوا الغلا ربي لاييب زعل بينكم وانا والله تولهت عليج واااااااااااااايد ومايوحشج غالي انشالله 


حبيبي الغالي فديتج انا اول المشاركين يقمر ابدي يالله واللي مابتشارك تعرف شو عقابها خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## بدر0البدور

أنا وياج

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

اووكيك فديتتكم ..

موضووووووعــــي هوووو ..
كيف يعاملج ريلج جدااام هله نفس مايعامج بروووحكم ولا تحسين في تغيييييير ..؟؟

----------


## AL-jawaher

الله الله ياااااسلالالام 

كل هذي السوالف الحلوه هني 

ليش ما اتخبروني ههههههههههههه 


وناسه عندكن

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

> اووكيك فديتتكم ..
> 
> موضووووووعــــي هوووو ..
> كيف يعاملج ريلج جدااام هله نفس مايعامج بروووحكم ولا تحسين في تغيييييير ..؟؟


ثانكس يقمر عالطرح ^_^

الحمدلله الحمدلله انه فديت روحه مسويني اميره جدام اهله حتى عمي اللي هو ابوه يوم يشوفني يقولي حياج صاحبة السمو خخخخخخخخخخخ اكيد يوم بروحنا شي ثاني بس جدام اهله يشاورني اذا بيرمسون عن شي او انهم يخططون لشي ويحب يناديني بتاج راسي جدامهم الحمدلله جدامهم يعاملني باحترام وبود وبحب بس يوم بروحنا اكييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد غير ^_* ولا شو رايج ؟؟خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## @أحلى فرفورة@

هلا حبايبي والله اتولهت عليكن وع سوالفكن بس اهيء هيء بنتي مريضه ومااقدر اكتب كل اشوي اتقوم 

الحمدالله ع كل حال

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

هههههه الجواهر حياج الغاليه نحن الحمدلله دوم هني قربي

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

هلا وغلا باحلى فرفوره معليه مسموحه اليوم فديتج مابنقصج شي خخخخخخخخخخخخ 
سلامتها فديت روحها ماتشوف شر واجر وعافيه الغاليه

----------


## شكلومه

فديتج والله ,,يا مرحبابج بدور ,,,,,,,,,,,,انا بعد بخبركم حركه تسوينها لريلج بيستانس عليكم,,,,,,,انا احاينن يوم يروح ادوام يرجع اكيد يرجع تعبان يبا يرقد ...انا اروح ازهبلا الماي ومع الورد داخل البانيووو واحلا شي عدال بيتنا محل ورد..ودايمن اتعامل معاهم,,,واحطلا كرت اكتبلا لك وحشا يا بو علاوي ,,,ويوم يخلص بيروح عند الفوده احطلا كرت نعيمن عيون شكلومه واحط صورتيه عدال الكرت مسويه فيها حركه يضحك عليه فيها ,,,الانه عندي طابعت اصور لوووول ,,,,وعقب يدش غرفت الملابس ويكون متحمس واحطلا هديه يا عطر ومره حطيتلا ساعه ومره ورده ومره فلم هو قالي عنه ,,واممم وبعدين يدخل الغرفه والغرفه معطره وكلها شموع وانا اترياااا ولابس لبس يريح عينه بشوفتي ومتعدلا ادلع عليه ,,واسويله تدليك وارقدااا^_^,,,ودايمن اغير لوكي مره يكون لبسي شرات القطوه ومره اكون شرات انحلا وابدع معاه وهو دايمن يطرشلي مسجات تذكرين قطوتيه ,,تذكرين نحليته ,,,وجي 
وصدقيني بيموووووووووت فيج ولا بيفارقج ....وبنت خالي مسويه نفس الا اسويه ومتعلق فيها بعد...وبس

----------


## بدر0البدور

طبعا قدام أهلة يعاملني بكل إحترام وذوق بس يوم نكون بروحنا غير دلع في دلع

----------


## شكلومه

سلامته فرفوره ,,,,انا ولدي رااااقد مع باباتا وانا يالسه عندكم ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ما تشوف شر والله لكم وحشاااا

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

عاااااااااااااشواااااااااااااا شكلومه النحله ههههههههههههههههههههه مافيج حيله ربي يخليكم لبعض انشالله

----------


## بدر0البدور

اهلين فرفورة


ما تشوف شر فديتها

بنتي بعد تعبانه اليوم

----------


## bellegirl

> انزين شوفي بما انج تعبانه سلامتج الغاليه بس حاولي علشانه علشان ريلج حرام هو اكيد مضايج احين ومتلوم فيج ^^
> شوفي يييبي خيط ودباااااسه وقلم احمر وبطاقات اللي يكتبون عليها واذا ماعندج عادي اوراق عاديه بس عدليهم بطريقه حلوه وكتبي احبك احبك على كل البطاقات ومديهن من باب الصاله لين غرفة النوم ^^ وانشالله بختفي الزعل مجربتنها تراني ههههههههههههههههه وبعد شي طرق ثانيه 
> 
> يوم بيي يرقد بندي الليتات وبوسيه على راسه وقوليله هذي بوسة حب مب بوسة رضا وقوليله ارضى عني حياتي وشوفي النتيجه خخخخخخخخخخخخخ مجربتنها والله ثواني واحم اختفى كل شي لا وسار يابلي عشى من برع خخخخخخخخخخخ


أبلة سو سوري ريلي دخل البيت وكنت مضطرة أقوم  :Frown:  بس رديت علشان خاطرج أدري تعبتج وعيب ما أشكرج ,, أفكارج خباااال بس قريتها متأخرة ,, سوين حيلة من عندي بس كان فيها كذب استغفر الله الله يغفر لي بس جان ماسويتها ماتراضينا ^__^

الموهيم هو دخل البيت وغيرت الغرفة أنا تميت ساعة مايا صوبي خخخخ شوي كان ياي صوب غرفة النوم وقلتله ترى ربيعت امي بتيي تاخذني أقدي الليلة عندها ( لإن هو يدري إن أهلي بعاااد ) قالي طلوع من البيت ماشي ,, قلتله بنشوف خخخخخ ( يبغى لي ضرب بس ترى هذي الحيلة ) كان لازم شوي أخليه على أعصابه ,, بعد ماراح غرفة النوم أنا لبست عباتي ورحت طفيت النور وحطيت برفان خخ بالعباة وقعدت عند راسه وندهتله بصوت كله حنية خخ كان صاحي طبعا بس سويت عمري ما أدري جني أصحيه ,, قالي نعم !! قلتله فديتك تراني مب زعلانة بس شوية ضايقة بي ونفسي أغير جو وربيعت الوالدة بتيي تاخذني الليلة وباشر برد ,, قالي طلوع من البيت ماشي ,, إذا تبغين وقت روحج بطلع أنا لين ترتاحين وارد ,, قلت له لا أفا أطلعك من بيتك ,, خلاص أنا بس كنت أبغى أتنفس شوي ,, دامج ما تبغى عادي بقعد ,, ورحت غيرت ملابسي ولبست بيجاما ناااعمة وكات ^__^ وحطيت بارفان ورحت نمت في السرير قربت عنده ومدلي إيده عسب يحضني جان أستانس ^__^ وتخشيت عنده وديته بوسة واستجاب لي طبعا ,, وسويت له مساج لين رقد وييت الحينة ,, شرايج :] ؟؟




> شوفي الغاليه هذي مسجات عاديه علشان يرضى بس المسج القوي ماروم اطرشه هنيه خخخخخخخخخخخ الرقابه ماتسمح هههههههههه توكي 
> 
> إذا كان نظر عيني زعلان اكتب له رسالة.. ازعل
> وإن كان رضاك في حبة الكوع.. لكسر يدي وأحب كوعي عشانك..



حلووووووووو بس أبغ المسج الجريئ خخخ طماعة 





> اووكيك فديتتكم ..
> 
> موضووووووعــــي هوووو ..
> كيف يعاملج ريلج جدااام هله نفس مايعامج بروووحكم ولا تحسين في تغيييييير ..؟؟



أنا أبدا شي فرق كبييييييير بين تعامله وياي عند أهله وبينا في بيتنا لإن أصلا ماشي اختلاط عندهم ما اشوفه ولا يشوفني خخخ

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

وين الحماااااااااس الظاهر انكن كلكن تبغن تتعاقبن صح (=

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

> ثانكس يقمر عالطرح ^_^
> 
> الحمدلله الحمدلله انه فديت روحه مسويني اميره جدام اهله حتى عمي اللي هو ابوه يوم يشوفني يقولي حياج صاحبة السمو خخخخخخخخخخخ اكيد يوم بروحنا شي ثاني بس جدام اهله يشاورني اذا بيرمسون عن شي او انهم يخططون لشي ويحب يناديني بتاج راسي جدامهم الحمدلله جدامهم يعاملني باحترام وبود وبحب بس يوم بروحنا اكييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد غير ^_* ولا شو رايج ؟؟خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ


هو اكييييييييد اذا برووحنه بيعاااملني غييييييييييييير غييييييييييييييير ^_*
بس في بعض البناااات يشتكوون انه ريايلهم جدام اهله تصرفاااته تخليهااا ع الهااامش ,,
تتوقعووون شلووون تقدر تغييييييييره ..؟؟؟


عن نفسي انا الحمد الله مب متجااهلني نفس المعااامله برووحنه ومعاااهم نفس الشي ..
واااكيد يدلعني جدااامهم وماايرضى علي ..واااي شي يقوولونه لي بالضحك طبعا" هووو يرد عليهم يقوولي انتي خلج مثل الملكه انا بتكلم عنج ..والحمد الله مكبرني في عين هله ,,ودااايما" يمدحني جدااامهم ..يتكلمممم عن دلعي له يقووول حق امه ترهااا مدلعتني دلللللللللللع ..والحمد الله

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه فديتج عادي حطي فبالج ان الحيله بين الازاج عاديه اذا كان هدفها رضا ريلج والحمدلله انكم تراضيتوا الغاليه مبرووووووووووووووك بس ها مب تظعلينه مره ثانيه يويلج ^_^ 

حرام شوفي شكثر يحبج وماهنتي عليه انتي تنازلي احيانا عن عنادج لجله ولاشكر على واجد فديتج الحمدلله احين ارتاح بالج وعسى دوم يارب خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ 
انشالله احين بطرشه لج عالخاص ^_^

----------


## بدر0البدور

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه فديتج عادي حطي فبالج ان الحيله بين الازاج عاديه اذا كان هدفها رضا ريلج والحمدلله انكم تراضيتوا الغاليه مبرووووووووووووووك بس ها مب تظعلينه مره ثانيه يويلج ^_^ 
> 
> حرام شوفي شكثر يحبج وماهنتي عليه انتي تنازلي احيانا عن عنادج لجله ولاشكر على واجد فديتج الحمدلله احين ارتاح بالج وعسى دوم يارب خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ 
> انشالله احين بطرشه لج عالخاص ^_^


أبلة لاتنسيني طرشيلي أنا بعد 
خخخخخخخخخخ

فضولية صح

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

هههههههههههههههه لافديتج عادي افا عليج

----------


## bellegirl

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه فديتج عادي حطي فبالج ان الحيله بين الازاج عاديه اذا كان هدفها رضا ريلج والحمدلله انكم تراضيتوا الغاليه مبرووووووووووووووك بس ها مب تظعلينه مره ثانيه يويلج ^_^ 
> 
> حرام شوفي شكثر يحبج وماهنتي عليه انتي تنازلي احيانا عن عنادج لجله ولاشكر على واجد فديتج الحمدلله احين ارتاح بالج وعسى دوم يارب خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ 
> انشالله احين بطرشه لج عالخاص ^_^


ربي يبارك لج أبلة والله الحمدلله ربي قدرني وهداني ودوم أتنازل شو أسوي بس الحمدلله ريلي ماينسى هذا الشي ومايعذبني فرضاه وباشر أنا متأكدة بس يخلص دوامه بياخذني مكان ان شاء الله  :Smile:  تامروني بشي خخخ ===> أسولف يا ويلها الي تطلب خخخ



> أبلة لاتنسيني طرشيلي أنا بعد 
> خخخخخخخخخخ
> 
> فضولية صح


خخخ فضولج في حلالج عادي فديتج نستفيد كلنا من الابلة وفي ميزان حسناتها ان شاء الله

ربي يسخر لنا ازواجنا ويحفظنا لهم ويحفظهم لنا آمين آمين  :Smile:

----------


## بدر0البدور

> ربي يسخر لنا ازواجنا ويحفظنا لهم ويحفظهم لنا آمين آمين


أآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

آآآآآآآآآآآآمين يالغاليه افا عليكن كلكن خواتي والله وطالباتي الحلوات وربي يسعدكم دوم هب يوم وتحملي عليه ترى هو كل شي لج فالدنيا هههههههههههههههههه ويزاج الله خير ماسويت الا واجبي صوب خواتي 
حبوبه وصلتج الرساله ؟؟

----------


## شكلومه

لوووووول ووانا بعد اباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااااااااااااااا مس عروستنا

----------


## bellegirl

والله ربي يحبني عشان جي خصبت هذا الملتقة وتعرفت على الابلة الحلوة ^__^ ويارب يديم علينا السعادة والمودة والحب دوم ,, في الانتظار ماوصلني شي أهـــــــيئ

----------


## شكلومه

فديتج والله اسلوبج معانا حلووووووووو وفاهم عدل الحياه ازوجيه ,,,,,,,,,يحفظ ريلج يا رب لج ,,,

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

> والله ربي يحبني عشان جي خصبت هذا الملتقة وتعرفت على الابلة الحلوة ^__^ ويارب يديم علينا السعادة والمودة والحب دوم ,, في الانتظار ماوصلني شي أهـــــــيئ


فديتج الحمدلله تسلمين يالغاليه وانا احبكم والله الشاهد علي واعدكن شرات خواتي الغاليات اللي مايهون علي اشوفهن مضايجات ^^

خخخخخخخخخخخخ فديتج طرشته احين شيكي

امين يارب

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

> فديتج والله اسلوبج معانا حلووووووووو وفاهم عدل الحياه ازوجيه ,,,,,,,,,يحفظ ريلج يا رب لج ,,,


افداج يالغاليه تسلمين عنوني الحمدلله علشان اقدر افيدكن غناتي وربي يطرح فيكن البركه 
آآآآآآآآآآآمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين يالغلا الله يسمع منج ويفظ ازواجنا جميعا يارب ويديمهم لنا 

تبغين المسج ؟؟

----------


## بدر0البدور

وين المسج

----------


## غلا البدر

انا مع اني الحمدلله مب مقصرة في ريلي بس احس ان الريال يمل و يزهق من اللي تحبه و تسوي كل شي عشانه و دوم تتنازل .. !!!! اربيعتي كذا مرة قالتلي طنشيه و بيربع وراج و فعلاً كلامها صحيح !!!


نعود لموضوعنا .... انا بعد ابى المسج ..

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

ليش مافي حمااس مثل كل مره ,,اشفييكم رقتوا ..؟؟

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

سووررري صبايل خلل فني صار عندي هههههههههههههه لابي من صوب وريلي من صوب 

ويت ويت 
غلا البدر لافديتج ربيعتج خل تسمحلي وحرام اصلا انها جيه تقول عن ريلها هذا مب معناته انه خضع لها نووووووووو هو ساكت بكيفه لن الريال عمره ماذمر من اللي تحبه وخاصه يوم يكون حب ودلع وتفاهم ^^ عزيزتي

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

حبيبي الغالي انتي اللي وينج حشى ماشفتج الا مرتين بلاج فديتج هذا كله لن بو الشباب محد خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ عادي خلج شراتي اهئ اهئ اهئ

----------


## شكلومه

وصلني رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووعه المسج تسلمين نش ريلي فاصل وبردلكم واخيرن شفتا نور عيني

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

هههههههههههههههههههههه تيك يور تايم حبوبه

----------


## bellegirl

> فديتج الحمدلله تسلمين يالغاليه وانا احبكم والله الشاهد علي واعدكن شرات خواتي الغاليات اللي مايهون علي اشوفهن مضايجات ^^
> 
> خخخخخخخخخخخخ فديتج طرشته احين شيكي
> 
> امين يارب


هي شفته فديتج خلاني أسرح في الاحلام ههه متفيجة ,, والحمدلله ان ربي يسر أمري وانحل المشكل والله مرات أحس بضيقة لإني أعصب وأدري ان طريقت كلامي تعصب ريلي جني أنا السبب




> سووررري صبايل خلل فني صار عندي هههههههههههههه لابي من صوب وريلي من صوب 
> 
> ويت ويت 
> غلا البدر لافديتج ربيعتج خل تسمحلي وحرام اصلا انها جيه تقول عن ريلها هذا مب معناته انه خضع لها نووووووووو هو ساكت بكيفه لن الريال عمره ماذمر من اللي تحبه وخاصه يوم يكون حب ودلع وتفاهم ^^ عزيزتي


صح كلامج أبلة الريال مهما كان يحب يكون مرتاح وماله وقت يتراكض ورى الحرمة إذا ماتبغاه شي وايد يبغونه



> انا مع اني الحمدلله مب مقصرة في ريلي بس احس ان الريال يمل و يزهق من اللي تحبه و تسوي كل شي عشانه و دوم تتنازل .. !!!! اربيعتي كذا مرة قالتلي طنشيه و بيربع وراج و فعلاً كلامها صحيح !!!
> 
> 
> نعود لموضوعنا .... انا بعد ابى المسج ..



والله اختي شو بقولج ,, أنا أحس الي قلتيه مايمشي مع الريال لإنه ممكن غذا سويتيله طاف شوي يتعب معاج وبعدين بس تيي وحدة تدلع عليه سهل انه يضعف ويروح لها ,, الحرمة حلاتها فدلعها لريلها مش مصاخة عاد بس الدلع الي يناسبهم وكل زوجين لهم دلع خاص فيهم ,, في أشياء ممكن تقرينها تناسبج وشي أشياء لا ,, أنا وايد استانست على كلام الابلة بس مثلا درس ملابس السباحة مابطبقه ليش لإنه مايناسبني ,, ريلي مابيفهمها أصلا خخ وأنا دبـــة هههه ,, بس حركة الكروت ووايد أشياء ثانية أقدر أسويها وهذا دلع طبعا بس الدلع الي يناسبني وهذا الاهم

----------


## بدر0البدور

سمحولي انا بطلع 

بنتي تعبانة

----------


## bellegirl

شو رايج فيني أبلـــة ^__^

 :12 (59):

----------


## bellegirl

> سمحولي انا بطلع 
> 
> بنتي تعبانة


ما تشوف شر اختي ,, ربي يشفيها ويعافيها وان شاء الله نشوفج دوم منورة الميلس ^__^

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

مسموحه الغاليه وسلامتها بدوره حبيبتي المسج انا طرشته لج هو نفسه الغاليه ^_^

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

> شو رايج فيني أبلـــة ^__^


فديتج والله هيه جيه اباج ربي يوفقج انشالله ويهدي سركم يارب

----------


## bellegirl

> فديتج والله هيه جيه اباج ربي يوفقج انشالله ويهدي سركم يارب


آمين يارب ,, يسلمو على الدعوات الطيبة ولج بالمثل :] 

أبلة كان عندي سؤال ممكن ^__^ ؟

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

اكيد ممكن تفضلي عنوني؟؟

----------


## bellegirl

شو الكريمات الحلوة حق الجسم الي تستعملينها وتم الريحة فيج ,, وبعد شو المخمرية الحلوة الي تعيب ريلج :] أنا جربت مال أجمل بس بسرعــــــــة تروح  :Frown: 

والكريمات جربت مال الفراولة الي فنعومي بس نفس الشي حسيته بسرعة راح ليش جي ليييييييش خخخ  :Frown:

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

> شو الكريمات الحلوة حق الجسم الي تستعملينها وتم الريحة فيج ,, وبعد شو المخمرية الحلوة الي تعيب ريلج :] أنا جربت مال أجمل بس بسرعــــــــة تروح 
> 
> والكريمات جربت مال الفراولة الي فنعومي بس نفس الشي حسيته بسرعة راح ليش جي ليييييييش خخخ


هلا الغاليه ممممممم شوفي انا استخدم كريمات من بودي شوب عندج الشور جل مال الاعشاب الصينينه يديد مظهرينه خبااااااااااااال اسبح وبعد ماخلص طبعا اتفرك بزبدة الجسم مال الفراوله من بودي شوب وبعدين ادخن شعري وجسمي بدخون الياس يفر الراس فر^_^ وعقب اييب مخمريه العرايس رهييييييييييييييييييييييييييبه وتم احطها ورى اذني واحط مكان النبض فجسمي + شوية دهن عود وادهن فيه + شعري عقب مادخنه احطله شوية عطر اسمه اثري رهييييييب وارد بعد ادخنه مره ثانيه والريحه لين اليوم الثاني تم عالقه خخخخخخخخخ ريلي يقولي تلصقي فيني علشان تم ماتخوز عني

----------


## bellegirl

هههههه ,,ربي يحفظكم لبعض وكل من يشوفكم يقول ماشاء الله ^__^ ,, انزين من وين دخون الياس و مخمرية العرايس :]

تدرين ريلي مايحب دهن العود !! شي غريب صح أنا مب ماهمتنه بس الناس أذواق شو نسوي :]

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

امين فديتج امين يارب 

مممممم دخون الياس فديتج بتحصلينه في محل ياس للعطور في المولات الكبيره 

ومخمرية العرايس بعد من عندهم اعتقد انا يدتي مسوتنها لي بس بعد مجربه وحده نفسها عندهم استبدلي دهن العود بعطر سر الحب هو مركز من اجمل رهييييييييييييب

----------


## شكلومه

هلا من وين دخون الياس

----------


## ام غاية$

ما شاء الله عليكم متى عندكم وقت تسوون كل هذا ؟

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

امممممممم ..
الكريمااات اكريمااات بدي شوووب لا يعلى عليهاااا اتم ثااابته في الجسم ..
زبده الفراااوله لاني وااايد احب الفراوله فأخذ كولكشن الفراااوله كاامل ..وبعد في كولكشن جديد عندهم وررردي مااعرف شسمه بس بالوورد حلووه ريحته ..
وبعد عند خاان الصاابون مخلطااات وااايد حلوووه ..
انا استخدم دهن عووود اجمل .+ مخلط من جنيد ..البخووورالي استخدمه بخور من الاماارات ايبوونه لي اتصدقوون ماله اسم انا مسميته بدون اسم ..وحده تسووويه فالبيت ..
اممم وبعد ..والعطوور الفرنسيه شوبااارد ريلي يمووت عليه ..وثووجي الجيد ..وقوجي القديم الي غرشته فووشي على احمر طووويله اخلطه مع عطر فطااامي شااريته من شمسه المهيري ..
امممممم وبس ,,,تعالي شمي الرييييييييييحه عااد من افتح شعري اطلعت الريحه

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

من محل ياس للعطور

----------


## شكلومه

علاوووووووووووووووووووووووووي يصييييييييييييييييح مطفربي هئ هئ

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

هههههههههه الحمدلله الغاليه عندنا وقت

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ فديته يربي ربي يخليه لج

----------


## bellegirl

انزين حبوبة خبريني وين بحصل محل ياس فدبي أو بزظبي  :Smile: 

وان شاء الله بروح مع ريلي أجمل وباخذ هذا الي قلتي لي ,, تعرفين سعره ,, لإني أحس أجمل يغيرون الاسعار كيفهم !!

وان شاء الله باخذ لي لفة في بودي شوب كنت أخاف من منتجاتهم ما ادري ليش بس شجعتوني ,, على فكرة حتى منتجات بوتس روووووعة بس بسرعة تخلص خخخ

----------


## ام غاية$

وي يا حسرتي علموني اسوي شراتكن :12 (1):

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

الوقت موجوود حبيبتي ,,
اترى كل وحده عندهاا افكاار بس لازم تخلين عندج الكسل وكلمة مااعندي وقت ..
قري الافكااار وبتتعلمين ..

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

> انزين حبوبة خبريني وين بحصل محل ياس فدبي أو بزظبي 
> 
> وان شاء الله بروح مع ريلي أجمل وباخذ هذا الي قلتي لي ,, تعرفين سعره ,, لإني أحس أجمل يغيرون الاسعار كيفهم !!
> 
> وان شاء الله باخذ لي لفة في بودي شوب كنت أخاف من منتجاتهم ما ادري ليش بس شجعتوني ,, على فكرة حتى منتجات بوتس روووووعة بس بسرعة تخلص خخخ


 بتحصلينه في الامارات موول اظني اكييد او بن بطوطه موول

وبوظبي في المارينا اعتقد ماعرف والله ههههههههههههههه بس اكيد في المولات موجود

ممم سر الحب فديتج من اجمل ماعرف كم سعره ماذكر 
واثري بعد اعتقد 400 يمكن والله بعد ماذكر 
لا بودي شوب طبيعيه منتجاتهم رهيييييييييييبه انا كله تعاملي معاهم

----------


## bellegirl

صح كلام الاخت كلنا تعلمنا بالقرياة والله ومحد ينولد يدري !! بس الحمدلله الي يبغى بيتعلم والوقت بتحصلينه غذا تبغين تتغيرين وترا كل شي سهل ^__^

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

بنااات ..
انا ع الساعه ه ريلي بيي من الدواااام ,,ابي اسويله ريوووق يكوون خفييييف ,,
شاسوي ..؟؟؟؟

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

هيه ام غايه صدقها حبيبي الغالي كلامها صح شوفي وتمي ويانا وشاركينا وانشالله تستفيدين ^^

----------


## ام غاية$

لان انا ادرس وعندي ولد وبنت الله يحفظهم وكله بصوب وابوهم بصوب ماعندي وقت حتى اتعدل وقتي كله دراسه وعيال شسوي ياربي

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

عااااااااااشوا حبيبي الغالي مافيج حيله احم احم انا معزومه ولا من غير مطرود هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

والله ياعروسة كلج ذوووووووووووووووووووق <<طرده محترررررررررمه جدا" ..
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

سويله فطااااير ^^ سريعه

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

ههههههههههههههههههه افا يعني اجلب ويهي خخخخخخخخخخخخخ مابتخليني اتريق وياكم

----------


## bellegirl

> بتحصلينه في الامارات موول اظني اكييد او بن بطوطه موول
> 
> وبوظبي في المارينا اعتقد ماعرف والله ههههههههههههههه بس اكيد في المولات موجود
> 
> ممم سر الحب فديتج من اجمل ماعرف كم سعره ماذكر 
> واثري بعد اعتقد 400 يمكن والله بعد ماذكر 
> لا بودي شوب طبيعيه منتجاتهم رهيييييييييييبه انا كله تعاملي معاهم


أنا دوم أروح ابن بطوطة مجد شفتهم بس بروح أدور مرة ثانية وبوظبي أنا أصلا منها وصراحة عمر المحل ماطاف علي ^__^ شكلي محولة خخخ

وان شاء الله عطر أجمل يتم ومايروح بسرعة وسعره فيه :]

حبوبات بقوم أتوضى أصلي ركعتين واصحي ريلي يشرب ماي بنصوم ان شاء الله ,, وبعدها رقاد عالمي لإني مش راقدة طول اليوم

احبكم في الله ومشكورات كلكن على النصايح وخاصة الابلة الي ماقصرت معانا بعلمها وفادتنا جزاها الله كل خير وسخر لها ريلها وحفظهم من العين

اللهم اني اسئلك باسمك الحبيب الكافي ان تكفيني كل اموري مع زوجي مما يشوش خاطري ويسهر ناظري ..

اللهم الف بين قلبي وقلبه كما الفت بين قلوب عبادك .. 

اللهم سخره لي كما سخرت البحر لموسى ..

والحمدالله والصلاة على نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ..


كل من تقرى هذا الدعاء تدعيل لزوجي يحصل دوام زين أوكي الغاليات

وتصبحون على ألف خير

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

امممم وبعد عطووني افكاااار ..

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

وانتي من هله الغاليه وربي يوفق ريلج ويحصل الدوام اللي يتمناه ومشكوره الغلا ربي يحفظج

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

مابتخليني اتريق وياج مابقولج كيييييييييييييييييفي ههههههههههههههههههه شفتي اليوم انا شو صاير فيني متسلطه خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

والله ماخبرج جذي ,,يالله زين بخليج تتريقين بس انتي قوولي ..
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه معليه تعبانه علشان جيه مشفره فديتج والله صديقتي انتي وتوامي خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ 

سويله دونات ودهنيها بشوكليت او سويله اومليت العسل يمي يمي لذيذ بس انا ماحب البيض خخخخخخخخخخ بس ريلي يموت على اومليت البيض مع العسل اكله امريكيه

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

اممممممممممممممممممممممممم ..حلووووووو 
اشلوون اسووويه اومليت العسل ..

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

احم احم خخخخخخخخخخخخخ 

تسوين البيض على شكل قرص عقب تييبن ملعقة عسل وتصبينه فوق القرص وبعدبن تكسفينه بحيث يكون شكله مثل الفطيره الكبيره عرفتي

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

ايوااا ايووا ..
نااايس ناايس جااري التطبيق..
ههههههههههههههه

----------


## كنونة

ممكن ادفش وياكم

----------


## ام غاية$

تصبحون على خير

----------


## كنونة

أنا بروحي شكلي

----------


## كنونة

وأنتي من أهل الخير

----------


## كنونة

شكلي ييت متأخر مسكينه دومي اخر الحظور

----------


## ام يااسر

مرحباا السااع 
شحاالكم؟ 
الصراااحه تجمع ولا اروع منه 
يجعلهاا ربي في ميزان حسنااتكم استمتعت بالقرايه الصرااحه وشكلي بتوااصل معاكم وبتفيدوني باللي عندكم وبفيدكم باللي عندي 

وان شاء الله نكون عند حسن ظنكم 

مم لو ماا عليكم آمــاره بغيت الجدول عشاان احظر الحصص في مواعيدهاا 

والسموحهـ ع القصــــور

----------


## ام.سيف.

شو السالفه مافي حد شكلي اليوم واايد اتاخرت ):

----------


## ام.سيف.

> مرحباا السااع 
> شحاالكم؟ 
> الصراااحه تجمع ولا اروع منه 
> يجعلهاا ربي في ميزان حسنااتكم استمتعت بالقرايه الصرااحه وشكلي بتوااصل معاكم وبتفيدوني باللي عندكم وبفيدكم باللي عندي 
> 
> وان شاء الله نكون عند حسن ظنكم 
> 
> مم لو ماا عليكم آمــاره بغيت الجدول عشاان احظر الحصص في مواعيدهاا 
> 
> والسموحهـ ع القصــــور



مرحبتتين الغاليه ....نورتي الصفحه

ممممم انا من قريب داخله واياهم في التجمع بس ما اظن في جدول !!
بس دوم ادخل عــ الساعه 12 يكونون موجودين

----------


## ام يااسر

اهاا ههههههه اعرف بس كذا استهبل 
يلاا عطينا دروس بما انج قديمة ف الصف اكيد تعرفين تشرحين لج كلمتين ول شو الراي ؟!

^_^

----------


## ام.سيف.

شو رايج اول شي نتعرف على بعض يعني 

كم بيبي عندج ؟؟؟
تشتغلين ولا ؟؟؟

----------


## ام.سيف.

هيه نسيت اقولج هني في ابله ... هي الي تعطينا الدرووس ^_^

----------


## أحب الكروشيه

منو هالأبله يا ام سيف؟  :Smile:  >>داشه متاخره خخخخخ بس دشيت فالتجمع الاولي وسجلت اسمي خخخخخ

----------


## كنونة

مأشاء الله موجودين

----------


## ام.سيف.

> منو هالأبله يا ام سيف؟  >>داشه متاخره خخخخخ بس دشيت فالتجمع الاولي وسجلت اسمي خخخخخ




(( عروسة حبيبي)) ... والله وايد حلو التجمع ويااهم

----------


## كنونة

وين القهوة وين خبز الخمير

----------


## ام.سيف.

> وين القهوة وين خبز الخمير


رووحي يوعانه يممم خبز خميير ويه جبن كرافت

----------


## كنونة

فديتكم والله عالتجمع الصباحي

----------


## كنونة

شكلج يوعانه أنا بعد

----------


## كنونة

افاعليج انتي بس بطرشلج ولايهمج

----------


## ام.سيف.

وينكم مافي حد

----------


## يفداك قلبي

ماعليه يالشلة .. مسويلي طااااااف مااحبكم انزين =(

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

السلام عليكن يحلوات شحالكن ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ام سيف فديتج مشكوره يحلوه بس انتي اختيفيتي فجاه

حياكن الله طالباتي العزيزات قربي فديتكن ممممممممممم ام ياسر يحلوه نحن كلاسنا من الساعه 11 واكثر شي اذا بتاخرين الساعه 11 ونص خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ عقب ابدا اخذ الحضور والغياب هههههههههههههه

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

افا افا يفداك قلبي ماعاش من سوالفج طاف بس حبوبه انتي مادري وين تختفين الغاليه

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

مرحبأآآآأأ

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

ملاااايييييييييييييييييييين بالحلوه بالقمر ^^

----------


## حبيبي الغالي

شخبااااركم ..؟
احنا تجمعنا الاساسي يبتي مس الساااااعه 11 فليل ..خخخخخخخخخخخ ووووصا" الي تكووون سنق وريلهاا دووام .

يفداااك قلبي ليش زعلااه حبيبتي ..والله احنا نحبج ..وووحشتينه ..

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

ههههههههههههههههههههه حبيبي الغالي انتي امس متاخره توكي وتراج اليوم اذا تاخرتي بتنقصين درجات خخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## عواشهـ

هاي بنوتات ..

اقصد حريمات .. هههههههه

ابا انظم ليكنـ بما اني من ظمن المتزواج في سن العشرين .. قصوا علينا ..

سولي مكان بينكن .. لا ادش عليكن عرض .. ههههههههههه

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

ههههههههههههههههههه حياج الله فديتج قربي ويانا

----------


## ملاك بروحها

مرحبا بنات كاني وصلت وياريت نسمع سوالفكم اليديدة وسلام حج كل المويودات

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

هلا وغلا يحلوه حياج الله وحمدلله عالسلامه خخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## أم حمودي كول

مرحبااااااااااا

مســـــــــــــــــــــــاء الغلا كله للموجودات 

شخباركم 

احم احم 

شو رايكم بنفتح موظوع يديد 

اممممممم
سؤال وموظوع للنقاش

خطر فبالي اليوم 

السؤال هو :

هل فكرتي ترقدين قبل ريلج ؟ سويتيها مرة وهو موجود ورقدتي قبله؟

انتي مع ام ظد انج ترقدين قبله ريلج 
وليش؟

يلاااااااااااااا

نتريا الاراء
^_^

بما انا نحن متزوجات يدد 
اقصد انا كملت سنة و3 شهور من عرسي وعندي بيبي
احس بعدني عروس يديدة 

اوني مصدقة عمري

المووووهم يلا نتريا

----------


## أم حمودي كول

بروح اتغدى ويا ريلي
وبرجع اشوف اراءكم 

يلاااا
^_^

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

هههههههههههههه حياج الله الغلا 

مممممم لافديتج انا ماروم ارقد قبل ريلي مع اني احيانا اكون تعبانه بس ماروم لنه يقولي احب يوم اصول القاج جدامي خخخخخخخ مي تو معرسه من شهرين

----------


## ملاك بروحها

وينكم ريلي الحين بيرد من الدوام ولو شافني جاعدة ع الاب بيعمل سالفة مادري ليش الريايل مايحبون الحريم تجعد ع النت انتوا رياييلكم شذي وخاصة عروسة حبيبي اباها ترد

----------


## عشقي عيووونك

مسااااء الخييييييييييييييييييير ياااااااااا تلميييييييزات

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

مسااااااااااااء الانوار يحلوه خخخخخخ شحالج

ملاك بروحها فديتج عادي لن شي ثقه بينا الغاليه الحمدلله لازم تناقشين الموضوع ويا ريلج باسلوب حلو وانتي تعرفين شو اقصد صح ^_^ كلنا فهمناهم بطريقه حلوه والحمدلله خخخخخخخخخخخخخ شي نتيجه

----------


## عشقي عيووونك

اشحالكن يا بناااااااااااااااااات شو الموضوع اليوم ؟

----------


## فارسة بوظبي

وانا لي مكان من بينكن ولا اطلع ترا من ضمن الشروط ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

ممممممم في الليل المواضيع المهمه ههههههههههههههههه لا فديتج عادي اسولف عندج طرح حلو

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

خخخخخخخخخ حياج فديتج قربي الغاليه

----------


## فارسة بوظبي

عاد ابي اسولف اشوي بس دخلوني فالموضوع ..........حريم ياحبنا للسوالف ههههههههههههه

----------


## عشقي عيووونك

حياج الله يا الفارسه 

يا مس تراني اتريا افكارج مب تقولين ما قلت يا ويلج ترا  :12 (67):  :12 (18):

----------


## فارسة بوظبي

يابوج الافكار وايده بس تبااااا حد يطبقهن فديتج

----------


## عذبة الأطباآع

احم احم


دخلني معكن في القرووووب 



تراني في العشرين ومعرسة خخ

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

هههههههههههههههههههههه عشقي عيونك شوفي انا امس مارمست فالموضوع علشان انتي ظهرتي اجلنا لليوم هههههههههههههههههههههه 

انشالله اليوم بنرمس بالافكار خخخ لن ريلي احتمال ينزل باجر فديته اخيرا رحموني خخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## عذبة الأطباآع

افاااا



محد يباااني 









زعلت 











خلااااااااص 


























لا تحاااولووووون


































خهخخخخخ

----------


## عشقي عيووونك

صحيح يا ختيه فارسه بس هي واعدتني بشي غييير خخخخخ بس انتن بتستفيدن بعد 

يا هلا ومرحبا عذبه اكيد بتشرفينا في القروب 

لا خلاص دام ريلج بيظهر باجر معذوره فديتج خذي راحتج عسب تتزهبين ........الخ

----------


## عشقي عيووونك

تعرفين البارحه يا ريلي ويالس يدور في ثيابه السبورت عسب اكويهن واعطرهن له وانا ماكله قلبي الحسره وهو الحبيب مستانس اكيد بيغير جو ع الاقل 

عسب جي ظهرت كنت متغصصه شوي و زهبت الثياب ورقدت

----------


## عذبة الأطباآع

برب بشوووف فلم

----------


## عذبة الأطباآع

كنسلت مابا اشوووف الفلم






عشقي عيونك


شكله توج معرسة ؟

----------


## عشقي عيووونك

لا فديتج صار لي سنه ونص تقريبا وعندي بنيه صغييره وريلي اول مره بيسافر بروحه من تزوجنا

----------


## عشقي عيووونك

وانتي شو وضعج ؟

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

عشقي عيونك سمحيلي الغلا ريلي اتصل وتميت اسولف وياه انشالله في الليل لقانا وبنرمس توكي يالله الله يحفظكن

----------


## ملاك بروحها

> مسااااااااااااء الانوار يحلوه خخخخخخ شحالج
> 
> ملاك بروحها فديتج عادي لن شي ثقه بينا الغاليه الحمدلله لازم تناقشين الموضوع ويا ريلج باسلوب حلو وانتي تعرفين شو اقصد صح ^_^ كلنا فهمناهم بطريقه حلوه والحمدلله خخخخخخخخخخخخخ شي نتيجه


 انا والحمد لله الثقة واصلة حدها بينا بس احس انة حين يكون فالبيت مايباني غير عدالة وانا شكلي متوحمة علية وانا بصررررررررررررررررراحة ماعندي اسلوووووووووب اللف والدوران عيل ليش دشيت وياكم فهمتي وباشر لازم تدشين ويانا خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## bellegirl

مساكم الله بالخير ,, شخباركن وشعلومكن اليوم يت قبل الابلة هعع

أبلة ريلي اليوم صحيته للصلاة وراح يصلي رد قالي السلام عليكم ورد كمل رقاده خخخخ بعدين صحيته للدوام وانتظرته عند الباب كالعادة عسب قبلة الوداع تم طالع جنه مايدري تميت واقفة وقبلني وطلع ,, والحينة طووووووول اليوم ردالظهر بس خذ كندورته عسب يروح الكلية وعند الباب سكرت عليه بغيت أدلع عليه شوي جان يقولي لو سمحتي خليني الحينه  :Frown:   :Frown:  وخليته براحته وللحين مارد البيت ومش عوايده حتى إذا متخاصمين يطرش لي مسج حتى ما انتظره على الغذا خاصة ليوم صايمين وهو يعرف إني ما أفطر بدونه ,, ومايرد على التلفون وما يا يفطر  :Frown:  مب عارفة شو السالفة وخايفة عليه الصراحة  :Frown:  وكتبت له رسالة اعتذار على ورقة وبروح الحين أسوي لها التزيين بس ان شاء الله يي بس !


بالنسبة للأسئلة المطروحة خخخ :

إذا ريلي ما يقول شي إذا حصلني على النت : هي الغالية مول مايقول شي بالعكس ييي يقولي أبغى النت يسوي لي زحمة خخخ بس بنية صافية هو يدري اني دوم على النت وماعنده مانع ,, 

وبالنسبة للسؤال الثاني

هل تنامين قبل ريلج : لا مستحيل دوم ننام مع بعض حتى لو متخاصمين ومرات هو ماينام لين بعد صلاة الفجر ,, وأنا أكون ميتتتتتتتتتة من الرقاد والتعب بس أتم قاعدة معاه لين نروح اثنيناتنا ,, واستوى لي مرة أو مرتين كنت تعبانة ورحت قبله وسيدة يا وراي ,, ومرات ثانية أكون تعبانة وهو مافيه رقاد أنام في الصالة على الكنبة جنبه ( سويتها مرة وحدة وتكسرت ضلوعي خخخ)

----------


## اسيره الليل

مسااء الخيير بناااااااااااااااااااااات

----------


## ملاك بروحها

ياهلا والله بكل المويودات الابلة مادري وين سارت اما عن الغالية bellegirlاتبعي نصايح وخبرات الابلة ترى عندها علوم وايدة وحياج يالغالية

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه هلا وغلا حبيباتي شحالكن ابلتكن دخلت من وقت اليوم لن باجر احتمال ماكون موجوده يمكن ريلي ينزل من الدوام علشان جيه قلت ادخل قبل 

ماعليه الغاليه كل شي وله حل اصبري وبنبدا نرمس عقب شوي 

حبوباتي منو تعرف اي تاجره تبييع لابتوب سوني

----------


## مسك الظبي

مساااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء الخييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي يييير

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

مساااااااااااااااااء الانوار حياج الله ^^

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

وينكن طالباتي ^^

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

مسااء الخير والاحساس والطيبة
مساء ما يليق الا باحبابي

وش حالكن حريمات  :Big Grin:

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

تماااااااااااام يحلوه شحالج انتي خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ ^_*

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

بخيييييييييييير وما بخير وانتي عارفة السبب هههههههههههههههههههههه

ماظنتي حد يدش لان اليوم الـ Husbands نازلين من دواماتهم ومجابلينهم ومسويين لنا اكبر طااااااااااف خخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه احم احم هيه عرفت 

اها تصدقين نسيت خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## ملاك بروحها

شحالكم بنات وشحال الابلة مالتنا شو عنوان الدرس اليوم خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ ترى لو جلتية كلهم بيدشون

----------


## كنونة

مرحبابكم كيف الحال

----------


## كنونة

عسى الكل متواجد ماكون بروحي أهئ أهئ

----------


## كنونة

أهئ أهئ شكلي بروحي

----------


## كنونة

دائما أكون اخر الحظور

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

حبوبات الظاهر محد بيدش اليوم انا بظهر لني تعبانه شوي وانشالله احتمال باجر اكون موجوده

----------


## الــشــوق

مبروكين الموضوع و يمعته الحلوه .. 

^_^

----------


## ام.سيف.

سم بدي هيييييييييير ..؟؟

في احد هنااااااااااا ؟؟

----------


## شكلومه

هلا والله انا هنيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,^_^

----------


## ام.سيف.

وين الباقيين محد موجوود اليوم ؟؟!!

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

السلام عليكم شحالكم يحلوات خخخخخخخخخخخ انا دخلت اليوم بس باجر انشالله مابدخل لن ريلي انشالله بيكون موجود وينكن شو هذا الكسل اللي فيكن ^^ كلكن ناقص درجات خخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## @أحلى فرفورة@

السلان عليكم حد هني ولا محد

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

عروسة حبيبي رياييلهم موجودين شو يبون فينا نحن مسويين لنا اكبر طاااف ههههههههههههههههههههه 
ماعليه يوم بيداومون رياييلهم نحن ما بنكون موجودين خخخخخخخخخخخ 
حليله التجمع يكسر الخاطر =(

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

مرحبااااااااااااااااااااااااا ههههههههههههه التجمع مرتاح محد فيه وينكن

----------


## Fraisy Girl

وانا معاكن  :Smile:

----------


## دلع بو راشد

حد هنيييه ..


مسآآآآآء الخير .. :Smile:

----------


## عشقي عيووونك

السلام عليييييييييييييييييييييييييكم بناااااااااااااااااااات كييييييييييييييييفكوووووووووووون

----------


## دلع بو راشد

وعليكم اسلآم ..


بخير شحالج انتي ...؟

----------

